# ALL Things Regarding The Arrests & Other Issues Surrounding "RAMPAGE"



## stevedlt

*Rampage Arrested in Newport Beach, CA!!*

I just witnessed Rampage get pulled over, put on the ground, guns drawn and get arrested! 
It looked as if he was intoxicated cuz his huge car was missing its front left wheel which probably ran over something. The whole thing was crazy! Here's some pics


----------



## Hett

spam?


----------



## JuggNuttz

Whoa! wtf?


----------



## Davisty69

Why do I not buy this???

Maybe it is because it's post #1 for Stevedit.


----------



## Hett

Davisty69 said:


> Why do I not buy this???
> 
> Maybe it is because it's post #1 for Stevedit.


agreed


----------



## stevedlt

Dumbass! It just happened 30 minutes ago outside my window! When you hear about it you're gonna feel like a tool!


----------



## Hett

stevedlt said:


> Dumbass! It just happened 30 minutes ago outside my window! When you hear about it you're gonna feel like a tool!


Where are the pictures of the driver?


----------



## steveo412

ha whoa


----------



## sillywillybubba

omg i cant believe this...this is awful, i bet its cause hes black and those damn cops are racist. RAmpage is the new rodney king....i smell riots in the streets of california....
BTW im being sarcastic, i know its tough to tell in type. :laugh:


----------



## stevedlt

Is anyone clicking on the pictures??? It opens up!!! You can clearly see it's him!


----------



## looney liam

i guess rampage vs wanderlei silva 3 will be behind a prison cell. wanderlei will get arrested after he kills his next opponent.


----------



## The Legend

stevedlt said:


> Is anyone clicking on the pictures??? It opens up!!! You can clearly see it's him!


I did and it is him, I don't know what to say.


----------



## JuggNuttz

Hett said:


> Where are the pictures of the driver?


i know its impossible to tell for sure, but it does kinda resemble rampage laying on the ground in the 4th and 5th pics.

im still being skeptical until a reputable news site has it, but it could be legit.



EDIT: holy crap i never clicked on them... wow this is looking real legit...


----------



## Chrisl972

Hett said:


> Where are the pictures of the driver?


If you click on the pictures it blows them up, and yes, it looks like Rampage is laying on the ground behind the truck. 

Really sad news if this is true. I'll be checking the sites for any refference to this.


----------



## Hett

JuggNuttz said:


> i know its impossible to tell for sure, but it does kinda resemble rampage laying on the ground in the 4th and 5th pics.
> 
> im still being skeptical until a reputable news site has it, but it could be legit.


I bet he's filming a commercial or something like that...at least that's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## Hett

Chrisl972 said:


> If you click on the pictures it blows them up, and yes, it looks like Rampage is laying on the ground behind the truck.


I did, I just didn't see the one that really shows him.


----------



## sillywillybubba

maybe it was an undercover sting, where rampage picked up what he thought was a hooker, and it was a cop? or not..
i do however think that does look like him, and i still am having a hard time believing it. so in advance if you are correct, wicked sorry...but until i see it on the news, or posted by someone with more than 1 post, i will remain sceptical.


----------



## JuggNuttz

Hett said:


> I bet he's filming a commercial or something like that...at least that's what I'm hoping for.


that crossed my mind too, or some other publicity stunt type thing.... we can only hope!


----------



## stevedlt

I don't think they'd call on so many officers for a commercial! He was clearly pissed and talking shit to the cops when they walked him to the car.


----------



## Javelin

Guess he took that Forrest loss a little too hard ....-_-


----------



## Walker

Yeah the 3rd and 4th pics look like Rampage- wow. I hope this was just a misunderstanding and the police were just looking for another truck missing a tire and with a large picture of Rampage howling on the side of it....wait...

Seriously this sucks I honestly hope it's nothing too bad. I'd take the commercial thing or heck hopefully a movie shoot or something...anything.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

Maybe he's human? Ever think of that people? Celebrities aren't from another planet.


----------



## A1yola06

man, this ******* sucks  I hope Rampage is cool!


----------



## jasvll

This sounds like the incident. Hopefully Jackson's truck was stolen, but the pictures don't make it look that way, although the guy does look smaller than Jackson.



> The driver of a lifted, gray pick-up truck left crashed cars, shredded tires and sparks in his wake this afternoon when he led police on a short pursuit from the southbound 55 freeway exit onto Newport Boulevard where he hit at least three cars, police officials said.
> 
> The driver, whom police could not immediately identify, hit two cars at 19th Street and Newport Boulevard, then drove away at about 1:13 p.m., said Lt. Paul Dondero. A Costa Mesa police officer saw the driver southbound approaching 17th Street and tried to pull him over, police said. There, he hit at least one more car before continuing to run, now heading south toward the Balboa Peninsula, Dondero said. Some time after that, the truck blew a tire but continued to drive on its rims, Dondero said.
> 
> The driver eventually gave up, pulled over and was arrested, police said. The whole chase lasted about five minutes, Dondero said.


http://www.dailypilot.com/articles/2008/07/15/publicsafety/dpt-pursuit071608.txt



> Maybe he's human? Ever think of that people? Celebrities aren't from another planet.


 Hmm, relatively few humans engage in this sort of behavior.


----------



## A1yola06

Javelin said:


> Guess he took that Forrest loss a little too hard ....-_-


Well shit you jack a man for what he has worked his whole life for and chances are its gunna suck. I know if I was him I'd probly be in the drunk tank myself, hopefully that's not what happened but if it did I can understand. He should just turn into a wolf and run away though for real.


----------



## sove

Davisty69 said:


> Why do I not buy this???
> 
> Maybe it is because it's post #1 for Stevedit.


Honestly, if I caught something like this on camera I'd create a sign-in at every mma site in the world and post.


----------



## Chrisl972

jasvll said:


> This sounds like the incident. Hopefully Jackson's truck was stolen, but the pictures don't make it look that way, although the guy does look smaller than Jackson.
> 
> http://www.dailypilot.com/articles/2008/07/15/publicsafety/dpt-pursuit071608.txt
> 
> Hmm, relatively few humans engage in this sort of behavior.


Wow, that doesn't sound like a stolen vehicle to me. I think this is going to be really bad for Rampage.


----------



## Jewbacca

Haha when I first saw this I thought it was going to link to porn again


----------



## A1yola06

damn it the more I think about this the more pisses me off **** YOU CROOKED ASS JUDGES YOU DROVE THIS MAN OVER THE EDGE! I know that there isint any exuse but shit, honestly this probly never would have happened if it wasint for that.


----------



## Walker

A1yola06 said:


> damn it the more I think about this the more pisses me off **** YOU CROOKED ASS JUDGES YOU DROVE THIS MAN OVER THE EDGE! I know that there isint any exuse but shit, honestly this probly never would have happened if it wasint for that.


The judges weren't "crooked" and you can't blame them for his actions he is a grown man.

Jackson was partying it up in Vegas over the weekend: http://www.combatlifestyle.com/pics/view_album.php?id=1027

I really hope this wasn't a big party bender that caused this.


----------



## Hett

Walker said:


> The judges weren't "crooked" and you can't blame them for his actions he is a grown man.


They don't have humor or sarcasm in Austin, Texas?


----------



## Walker

Hett said:


> They don't have humor or sarcasm in Austin, Texas?


No those were outlawed with the smoking ban 2 years ago. :sarcastic09: Judging by his previous posts in this thread it certainly looked like he was being serious- we'll see.


----------



## 70seven

Maybe he got punked? Movie? Comercial? 

To the thread starter, what happened after you finished taking pictures? Was he cuffed and put in the back seat of a police car. It looks to me like you stop taking pictures one Ashton Kutcher came to the scene laughing his ass off.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

jasvll said:


> This sounds like the incident. Hopefully Jackson's truck was stolen, but the pictures don't make it look that way, although the guy does look smaller than Jackson.
> 
> http://www.dailypilot.com/articles/2008/07/15/publicsafety/dpt-pursuit071608.txt
> 
> Hmm, relatively few humans engage in this sort of behavior.


Yeah, cause that's 100% accurate that it's the same case, good job.

The guy that stole Rampage's truck looks strikingly like Rampage. How convenient.


----------



## SideWays40

Waooowwwww

Did not see this coming.


You got some amazing pictures there. If i was you id use them to get famous somehow.

Any news on this??? I am shocked.


----------



## A1yola06

Walker said:


> The judges weren't "crooked" and you can't blame them for his actions he is a grown man.


Not crooked mabye but bad at their job's for sure, all I have to say is round one....and yes, like I said its no exuse for his actions but I can understand where he is coming from.


----------



## Dioxippus

I looked at the pics and if this turns out to be real, wow. I know everyone is human and makes mistakes, but from the news story it sounds pretty crazy. It's certainly plausible.


----------



## Zarlok

Wow. Sure didn't take long for the "blame white" mentality to creep into this situation. Must be nice living your life and blaming all your mistakes on bogey men. 

Rampage lost, decisively. He got beat, plain and simple. If that report is true about him, he will probably never fight in the UFC again.

Very, very bad for UFC's image.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

Zarlok said:


> If that report is true about him, he will probably never fight in the UFC again.
> 
> Very, very bad for UFC's image.


Chris Leben had jail time, Melvin Guillard got busted for possession of cocaine. He will definitely fight in the UFC again.


----------



## jasvll

Alex_DeLarge said:


> Yeah, cause that's 100% accurate that it's the same case, good job.


 It's actually not 100%, despite occurring at the same time and location, offering a truck description that fits Rampage's and a scene description that matches the photographs. That's why I said this 'sounds like the incident.'



> The guy that stole Rampage's truck looks strikingly like Rampage. How convenient.


 You seem to think I've said Rampage wasn't involved even though I said that it appears he was the driver.


----------



## Hett

It's updated....boo

http://www.dailypilot.com/articles/2008/07/15/publicsafety/dpt-pursuit071608.txt

_uinton "Rampage" Jackson, former light heavyweight champion of the Ultimate Fighter Championships, was arrested on suspicion of felony evading, hit-and-run and reckless driving Tuesday after he allegedly led police on a pursuit from Costa Mesa to Newport Beach, police said.

Jackson, the driver of a lifted, gray pick-up truck left crashed cars, shredded tires and sparks in his wake this afternoon when he led police on a short pursuit from the southbound 55 freeway exit onto Newport Boulevard where he hit at least three cars, police said.

The driver hit two cars at 19th Street and Newport Boulevard, then drove away at about 1:13 p.m., Lt. Paul Dondero said. A Costa Mesa police officer saw the driver southbound approaching 17th Street and tried to pull him over, police said. There, he hit at least one more car before continuing to run, now heading south toward the Balboa Peninsula, Dondero said. Some time after that, the truck blew a tire but continued to drive on its rims, Dondero said.

Jackson eventually gave up, pulled over and was arrested, police said. The whole chase lasted about five minutes, Dondero said._


----------



## SideWays40

I still just cannot believe this.

This is what i picture

Rampage drinking heavily then saying "**** this ima go home" his friends going "YEAHH YOU CAN DO IT RAMPAGE YOUR THE MAN" then as he is driving some fucktard rolls down his window and yells "YOU ******* SUCK YOU WILL NEVER HOLD THE BELT AGAIN" Rampage gets out of his car but the guy spits on rampage and drives off. Rampage having ROAD RAGE NOW is just running on every possible thing so he can take his anger out. He sees cops and then thinks he can escape but just makes it worse. Cops cought him but soon Rampage because of these picture will say they were being racist and he will get off scot free while the cops get their image and careers ruined forever.


----------



## A1yola06

Zarlok said:


> Wow. Sure didn't take long for the "blame white" mentality to creep into this situation. Must be nice living your life and blaming all your mistakes on bogey men.
> 
> Rampage lost, decisively. He got beat, plain and simple. If that report is true about him, he will probably never fight in the UFC again.
> 
> Very, very bad for UFC's image.


when you say "blame white" do you mean Dana? seriously though this really sucks... I'm gunna go get hammered and run over shit on my rollerblades.


----------



## tearfromthered

I think that rays fan owes dis kid an apology mhmmm


----------



## djants

Rampage was clearly the winner. He definately pwned cars 1,3 and 5. An arrest shouldnt be made on a decision....


----------



## sillywillybubba

i owe an apology as well....i didnt believe at first..you should be on the phone to the local news and get some money for those pics
**sorry for not being a believer**


----------



## Dioxippus

Hett said:


> It's updated....boo
> 
> http://www.dailypilot.com/articles/2008/07/15/publicsafety/dpt-pursuit071608.txt
> 
> _uinton "Rampage" Jackson, former light heavyweight champion of the Ultimate Fighter Championships, was arrested on suspicion of felony evading, hit-and-run and reckless driving Tuesday after he allegedly led police on a pursuit from Costa Mesa to Newport Beach, police said.
> 
> Jackson, the driver of a lifted, gray pick-up truck left crashed cars, shredded tires and sparks in his wake this afternoon when he led police on a short pursuit from the southbound 55 freeway exit onto Newport Boulevard where he hit at least three cars, police said.
> 
> The driver hit two cars at 19th Street and Newport Boulevard, then drove away at about 1:13 p.m., Lt. Paul Dondero said. A Costa Mesa police officer saw the driver southbound approaching 17th Street and tried to pull him over, police said. There, he hit at least one more car before continuing to run, now heading south toward the Balboa Peninsula, Dondero said. Some time after that, the truck blew a tire but continued to drive on its rims, Dondero said.
> 
> Jackson eventually gave up, pulled over and was arrested, police said. The whole chase lasted about five minutes, Dondero said._


Yeah I just read the updated story. Christ...Rampage...
He'll fight again in the UFC but I doubt he'll be gettin' that rematch any time soon lol.


----------



## Dioxippus

sillywillybubba said:


> i owe an apology as well....i didnt believe at first..you should be on the phone to the local news and get some money for those pics
> **sorry for not being a believer**


Yeah defintely, try to sell them to the local news


----------



## jasvll

'Rampage goes on a rampage.'

Which mma site is going to be the first to stoop to that headline?


----------



## Shoguns_Nuts

Rampage has already fought "The Law" once, Matt Lindland that is....


----------



## SideWays40

You should take these pics off and try to sell them to the newspaper.


----------



## GarethUFC

He pulled a Jessie!


----------



## djants

In all seriousness, this is bad for MMA...Tabloids will no doubt exploit this and refer to fighters as 'hired thugs' or something.


----------



## SideWays40

This no doubt is HORRIBLE for mma. 2 weeks ago this man was the LIGHT HEAVY WEIGHT CHAMPION. People that want mma to be shut down are gonna milk this for what it is worth.


----------



## Zarlok

GarethUFC said:


> He pulled a Jessie!


Way worse than Jessie. I didn't even see anything Jessie did that was illegal. Kicking out a window is not illegal, although you will be ordered to pay for the damage in court. Maybe misdemeanors like vanadalism or disorderly conduct.

From the sounds of this incident, Rampage could have killed someone and will probably be going to prison for several years, depending on his criminal record.


----------



## Dioxippus

GarethUFC said:


> He pulled a Jessie!


Hahaha. I agree though, it doesn't bode well for the sport of MMA. To be fair though, he does look like a 'hired thug' what with wearing that huge chain and howling and all. 
I still like Rampage as a fighter despite all this, but he needs to sort himself out. Sure it was a hard controversial loss, but man...come on.


----------



## CopperShark

Although this is bad news, I'm willing to bet he walks. 

Dana won't let Rampage sink. Too much money in it for him.


----------



## Hett

I'm sure Loyo Tires is really glad them gave him that truck now.


----------



## matarva

Dude, tmz.com stole your pictures and put their logo on them


----------



## Zarlok

CopperShark said:


> Although this is bad news, I'm willing to bet he walks.
> 
> Dana won't let Rampage sink. Too much money in it for him.


I disagree. He's gonna do time. Further, I doubt the UFC will have anything to do with him again. Dana is serious when he says he wants to clean up the image of the sport. It may be the only thing he is consistent on, as he knows how important it is to keep the image of the UFC a rrelatively clean one in the public sphere.


----------



## Dioxippus

matarva said:


> Dude, tmz.com stole your pictures and put their logo on them


hahah what asswipes.


----------



## tearfromthered

dats horrible ******* tmz scumbags, dat rays fan still owes u one hahaha


----------



## Darkwraith

I don't see them dropping Rampage of all people for this if they took Leben back for Drinking and Driving. I'm sure Dana White will have some kind of spin on it in the next few days.


And what a great way to get the UFC in the mainstream media with the fight night coming up this weekend! Way to go Rampage! :confused02:









(please detect the sarcasm in that last part)


----------



## Redrum

Zarlok said:


> Way worse than Jessie. I didn't even see anything Jessie did that was illegal. Kicking out a window is not illegal, although you will be ordered to pay for the damage in court. Maybe misdemeanors like vanadalism or disorderly conduct.
> 
> From the sounds of this incident, Rampage could have killed someone and will probably be going to prison for several years, depending on his criminal record.


zarlok, i have to agree with your assessment. this is really bad news, folks. felony evasion, hit and run and reckless driving are serious charges. if these are his first serious charges, he will likely escape having to serve time. if they are not his first, he's in trouble. i am worried about what actions dana white will take. jesse taylor did FAR less than this and he was disciplined. this is no joke, whatever was bugging rampage does not warrant him to place at risk the live of any number of innocent people on the road. right now i am waiting for rampage's side of the story, i'm not going to make any judgments until i know the whole story.


----------



## SideWays40

I say you have a legit Lawsuit going on now if you have the originals.


----------



## Hett

SideWays40 said:


> I say you have a legit Lawsuit going on now if you have the originals.


Based on what law does the OP have a legit lawsuit? He posted the pictures online, once there online in a public space that's it. But it's cute that you think writing on TMZ's page is going to scare them.


----------



## Jewbacca

TMZ said it was a hit and run, and then he was evading arrest (both felonies).


----------



## ean6789

looks like mma has a lil michael vick on its hands, except vicks was way worse (morally not criminally)


----------



## Braveheart

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


ok, im over it.

Damn Page, good luck. If this is all true, its just so sad, and just so bad for the sport. He probbaly did something stupid and immently made it so much worse. Just today looking at thsoe combatlifstyle pictures i was thinking that rockstar life got to his head adn then this...

Say it aint so...


----------



## tearfromthered

yeah but it doesnt give tmz the right to posted as their own, when its not


----------



## SideWays40

Hett said:


> Based on what law does the OP have a legit lawsuit? He posted the pictures online, once there online in a public space that's it. But it's cute that you think writing on TMZ's page is going to scare them.


I don't think i said they should be scared. I don't know what your reading but your not the brightest person around. I just don't like that they took his pictures that's all. Saying he cud sue them is nothing more then an empty threat. I realize u have a stick in your butt from the last thread but dont have to respond to me every time i post. Thank you.

Also guess what. They can post his pictures anywhere they want but they do have to share the credit to him. Since they put their logo on his pictures well then their not doing that. Unless they bought those pics they have no legal rights to claim them as their own.


----------



## sworddemon

Hah WTF?!?!?! This is insane.


----------



## Hett

SideWays40 said:


> I don't think i said they should be scared. I don't know what your reading but your not the brightest person around. I just don't like that they took his pictures that's all. Saying he cud sue them is nothing more then an empty threat. I realize u have a stick in your butt from the last thread but dont have to respond to me every time i post. Thank you.


So once again you make a ridiculous post without any backing. Don't tell someone they have a legitimate lawsuit when you have no idea about those types of things.


----------



## jasvll

tearfromthered said:


> yeah but it doesnt give tmz the right to posted as their own, when its not


 Do you know if TMZ paid for them or not? If it turns out that they did, you could find yourself mixed up in a libel case.


----------



## Toxic

Damn this is gonna get ugly for the sport, head trauma is is increasingly coming under scrutiny between football and the actions of prowrestlers, this was a spotlight MMA managed to avoid but you know the shit storm is a coming.


----------



## Dioxippus

Isn't this about Rampage being arrested, not some media-maggots? The press is always doing shit like this lol. It's why I decided not to take journalism after highschool. The media makes me sick.


----------



## SideWays40

Hett said:


> So once again you make a ridiculous post without any backing. Don't tell someone they have a legitimate lawsuit when you have no idea about those types of things.


Are you retarded?


----------



## 70seven

Its Allllllllllllllllllllllll Over!

Sorry, had to.

But is Rampage facing Jail time for this? This is a serious crime. I could see Dana White letting him go because of this. Should be interesting to hear a statement from the UFC.


----------



## tearfromthered

Hett said:


> So once again you make a ridiculous post without any backing. Don't tell someone they have a legitimate lawsuit when you have no idea about those types of things.


you still owe dat kid an apology rays fan, so before u start beef with others apologize to the kid for being a jerk to him

And libel case for what?? saying dat was bogus tht they took his pictures?? if they paid for it then ther was no way for me to knw they paid for it. dont they give credit to the guy who took the pictures even if rthey bought it from him


----------



## Toxic

You know what I just saw the pics and f*** Rampage is stupid, sir did you get the license plate number of the truck that hit you? well it was a huge F-350 with a picture of Quinton Jackson on the side, mmmm that could be anybody!!!! Dumbass. You know Dana is phoning Forrest to tell him how happy he is to have him as champ right now.


----------



## SideWays40

70seven said:


> Its Allllllllllllllllllllllll Over!
> 
> Sorry, had to.
> 
> But is Rampage facing Jail time for this? This is a serious crime. I could see Dana White letting him go because of this. Should be interesting to hear a statement from the UFC.


Lol chances are he is going to jail. I definitely do see Rampage having a prior record. He drove drunk, ran over cop cars, ran over regular cars, put people in danger. I dont see him walking from this. Id say his going to be in jail for years if all this is true. Once he gets out i dont think he will be any good in mma. Maybe we could set up Kimbo vs Rampage.


----------



## jasvll

tearfromthered said:


> And libel case for what?? saying dat was bogus tht they took his pictures?? if they paid for it then ther was no way for me to knw they paid for it.


 Which is why claiming that they stole it is a problem.



> dont they give credit to the guy who took the pictures even if rthey bought it from him


 Depends on the terms of the theoretical contract.


----------



## Jewbacca

Depending on his jail sentence, this might be the end of Rampage


----------



## A1yola06

SideWays40 said:


> Lol chances are he is going to jail. I definitely do see Rampage having a prior record. He drove drunk, ran over cop cars, ran over regular cars, put people in danger. I dont see him walking from this. Id say his going to be in jail for years if all this is true. Once he gets out i dont think he will be any good in mma. Maybe we could set up Kimbo vs Rampage.


I don't think he will be gone for too long, I give him about 6 months at the most...hopefully. It's a good thing he won fight of the night cuz hes gunna have to pay a shit load for bail if they even give him bail in the first place.


----------



## jasvll

SideWays40 said:


> Lol chances are he is going to jail. I definitely do see Rampage having a prior record. He drove drunk, ran over cop cars, ran over regular cars, put people in danger. I dont see him walking from this. Id say his going to be in jail for years if all this is true. Once he gets out i dont think he will be any good in mma. Maybe we could set up Kimbo vs Rampage.


 Depending on the circumstances, he could easily get probation, community service and rehab, not as easily as Billy Joel, but still.


----------



## Hett

SideWays40 said:


> He drove drunk, ran over cop cars, ran over regular cars, put people in danger. I dont see him walking from this.


Where does it say he was drunk and ran over cop cars?


----------



## tearfromthered

Im pretty sure its gonna destroy ther reputation, ther gonna waste ther time on a regular person lol hilarious!

Dnt mean to sound rude dude, thanks for the look out


----------



## DanTheJu

The answer is, NO they do not have to credit anybody for photos if they pay of the images and it is part of the deal.

ALSO, if they did not pay for the images, just because they are online does not mean they are public domain, and the owner of the images could pursue compensation.

We are also just assuming the OP is the owner of the photos, there is a chance he stole them! Who knows!

I used to be a freelance photographer. I know the rules on this!


----------



## Jewbacca

Guys these are two felonies

It's pretty serious stuff...I know you don't want him to go to jail, but chances are he will.

This is posted in another thread, but it should be posted in this thread...


> Quinton “Rampage” Jackson, former light heavyweight champion of the Ultimate Fighter Championships, was arrested on suspicion of felony evading, hit-and-run and reckless driving Tuesday after he allegedly led police on a pursuit from Costa Mesa to Newport Beach, police said.
> 
> Jackson, the driver of a lifted, gray pick-up truck left crashed cars, shredded tires and sparks in his wake this afternoon when he led police on a short pursuit from the southbound 55 freeway exit onto Newport Boulevard where he hit at least three cars, police said.
> 
> Jackson hit two cars at 19th Street and Newport Boulevard, then drove away at about 1:13 p.m., Lt. Paul Dondero said. A Costa Mesa police officer saw the driver southbound approaching 17th Street and tried to pull him over, police said. There, he hit at least one more car before continuing to run, now heading south toward the Balboa Peninsula, Dondero said. Some time after that, the truck blew a tire but continued to drive on its rims, Dondero said.
> 
> Jackson eventually gave up, pulled over and was arrested, police said. The whole chase lasted about five minutes, Dondero said.It is unknow if he was driving under the influence


----------



## jasvll

RVCA said:


> Guys these are two felonies
> 
> It's pretty serious stuff...I know you don't want him to go to jail, but chances are he will.


 Right now they're just initial charges, though. The odds are fairly good that they'll be reduced.


----------



## Baby Jay D.

This sucks b*lls. dude this is so harsh, what was he thinking. so bad for the ufc and mma in general. ill be in bad mood until silva v irvin on saturday.


----------



## SideWays40

A1yola06 said:


> I don't think he will be gone for too long, I give him about 6 months at the most...hopefully. It's a good thing he won fight of the night cuz hes gunna have to pay a shit load for bail if they even give him bail in the first place.


6 months really?? i dunno you could be right im not too sure on sentences.



jasvll said:


> Depending on the circumstances, he could easily get probation, community service and rehab, not as easily as Billy Joel, but still.


Yea your right. Im just kinda thinking this should be on Cops lol. There is a bunch of dumb drivers that do the same stuff on there, i dont see why rampage couldn't fit the category. 



Hett said:


> Where does it say he was drunk and ran over cop cars?


Daily Pilot before it Updated reported it as that.

on a different note

Quit talking to me. Your a loser i dont want you to be quoting my posts.



DanTheJu said:


> The answer is, NO they do not have to credit anybody for photos if they pay of the images and it is part of the deal.
> 
> ALSO, if they did not pay for the images, just because they are online does not mean they are public domain, and the owner of the images could pursue compensation.
> 
> We are also just assuming the OP is the owner of the photos, there is a chance he stole them! Who knows!
> 
> I used to be a freelance photographer. I know the rules on this!


Thanks that clears things up a bit.


----------



## jasvll

RVCA said:


> Guys these are two felonies
> 
> It's pretty serious stuff...I know you don't want him to go to jail, but chances are he will.
> 
> This is posted in another thread, but it should be posted in this thread...


 Not to brag, but I posted that in this thread hours ago, back when the Daily Pilot was the only news source reporting. I'm the #1 champion.


----------



## 70seven

Why was the pictures taken off the original post? Sold to TMZ?


----------



## Hett

SideWays40 said:


> Daily Pilot before it Updated reported it as that.
> 
> on a different note
> 
> Quit talking to me. Your a loser i dont want you to be quoting my posts.


Nope, it didn't. Quit saying stupid things and I won't quote your posts for correction all the time.


----------



## jasvll

70seven said:


> Why was the pictures taken off the original post? Sold to TMZ?


 Looks like our new forum member made bank today. :thumb02:

I wonder if the forum members that posted libelous comment to TMZ and MatRatz are having second thoughts? Will realizing that their emails and IPs were likely logged give them third thoughts?


----------



## j-grif

this will be a slap on the wrist. I know I did the same thing some years ago. He will plead to a lesser charge and saying he doesn't have a long wrap sheet will then get minimal time behind bars(if any) and probation time.


----------



## A1yola06

^^^ ya well Im just guessing, I could be wrong. I know a guy who beat the crap out of his girlfriend and only went to jail for a week....sadly. Rampage has lot's of money and probly will have a great lawyer.


----------



## SideWays40

Hett said:


> Nope, it didn't. Quit saying stupid things and I won't quote your posts for correction all the time.


Actually it did, even the thread starter said Rampage was intoxicated. Quit being obsessed with me, its starting to creep me out.


----------



## Hett

A1yola06 said:


> Rampage has lot's of money and probly will have a great lawyer.


If the glove doesn't fit, you must acquit. I can hear it already.


----------



## rdrush

Yeah Rampage is pretty fucked.

But to say this is gonna ruin the sport, I think it is a stretch. Look at the list of professional athletes that have had some trouble with the law. Vick, Pacman Jones, a guy with the Tank in his name number 99 DE(lol sorry cant remember his name) from the NFL and that is still the biggest sport in North America. In the NHL Dany Heatley killed one of his teammates after reckless driving and he is still one of the biggest players in the sport. MLB well come on there is no point in listing the 300 participants in the Mitchell Report. All these sports really have no ***** in their armor from these incidents and there are plenty more examples that I havent listed. Granted, MMA is not on the same level as these other organizations but I think people will be smart enough to see this is an isolated incident and the rest of the athletes are quite dedicated and serious.
Even if he does face jail time (if he does I doubt it will be that much) I doubt think this will be the end of Rampage. If there is one thing in sports that everyone loves, it is the comeback story. Hell, look at what Josh Hamilton did last night at the homerun derby and in the first half of the season. Rampage will be back and hungry.


----------



## Hett

SideWays40 said:


> Actually it did, even the thread starter said Rampage was intoxicated. Quit being obsessed with me, its starting to creep me out.


The OP said

_It looked as if he was intoxicated cuz his huge car was missing its front left wheel which probably ran over something._

he guessed he was drunk because his car was damaged, not because he saw Rampage stumble or slur his words. Keep saying stupid things and I'm going to keep calling you out.


----------



## box

Damn Rampage.... He seems like a good guy and had his mind correct finally. They don't pull you out at gunpoint in the middle of a busy intersection for nothing. This is not looking good for his future mma career. I wanted to see him hold the Belt for a long time, but I guess thats out the window....


----------



## SimplyNate

So did he sell the pics? People on TMZ are saying that TMZ stole them.


----------



## Braveheart

ok i'm kind of thrown off by why the major mma sites have no story on this yet..... someone just went on sherdog and mmaforum and posted this, there are also couple of links on some sites i never heard of before. whast going on here...can it be a hoax? Oh God please let it be a hoax.


----------



## burton_o6

where the hell did the pics go?


----------



## SideWays40

Hett said:


> The OP said
> 
> _It looked as if he was intoxicated cuz his huge car was missing its front left wheel which probably ran over something._
> 
> he guessed he was drunk because his car was damaged, not because he saw Rampage stumble or slur his words. Keep saying stupid things and I'm going to keep calling you out.


Lol daily Pilot at first reported it as that it was a Drunk Driver. Are you absolutely retarded??? I dont know if he was drunk or not im just going by what i read. Him being drunk isnt too far out. Take that Tampon out of your bleeding vagina already. Your just making yourself look like a nut job. Start talking about the news and not about me weirdo.


----------



## Zarlok

I can't imagine rampage NOT bbeing drunk in order to do these mind-boggling stupid things. I mean, he has a freaking decal of himself on the sade of his freakin truck! Maybe he was on something else, or a combination of drugs. You have to be some kind of stupid to try something like this without the aid of mind altering substances.


----------



## Hett

Braveheart said:


> can it be a hoax? Oh God please let it be a hoax.


I'm still holding out hope...but it's not looking good.


----------



## jasvll

SimplyNate said:


> So did he sell the pics? People on TMZ are saying that TMZ stole them.


 Many of those people came from this site and have no idea whether they're stolen or not.

And again, since the thread starter edited them out of his thread, it seems he is no longer the owner of the pictures ($), assuming he was in the first place.


----------



## SimplyNate

Figured as much.


----------



## jasvll

SideWays40 said:


> Lol daily Pilot at first reported it as that it was a Drunk Driver. Are you absolutely retarded??? I dont know if he was drunk or not im just going by what i read. Him being drunk isnt too far out. Take that Tampon out of your bleeding vagina already. Your just making yourself look like a nut job. Start talking about the news and not about me weirdo.


 Here's the original text of the Daily Pilot report if you want to double check your facts:
http://www.mmaforum.com/609537-post24.html


----------



## raymardo

A1yola06 said:


> ^^^ ya well Im just guessing, I could be wrong. I know a guy who beat the crap out of his girlfriend and only went to jail for a week....sadly. Rampage has lot's of money and probly will have a great lawyer.


Mike Tyson had a lot more money than Rampage.


----------



## Hett

SideWays40 said:


> Lol daily Pilot at first reported it as that it was a Drunk Driver. Are you absolutely retarded??? I dont know if he was drunk or not im just going by what i read. Him being drunk isnt too far out. Take that Tampon out of your bleeding vagina already. Your just making yourself look like a nut job. Start talking about the news and not about me weirdo.


Why can't you just admit you were wrong man? This is Jasvil's origirnal Daily Pilot post

_ The driver of a lifted, gray pick-up truck left crashed cars, shredded tires and sparks in his wake this afternoon when he led police on a short pursuit from the southbound 55 freeway exit onto Newport Boulevard where he hit at least three cars, police officials said.

The driver, whom police could not immediately identify, hit two cars at 19th Street and Newport Boulevard, then drove away at about 1:13 p.m., said Lt. Paul Dondero. A Costa Mesa police officer saw the driver southbound approaching 17th Street and tried to pull him over, police said. There, he hit at least one more car before continuing to run, now heading south toward the Balboa Peninsula, Dondero said. Some time after that, the truck blew a tire but continued to drive on its rims, Dondero said.

The driver eventually gave up, pulled over and was arrested, police said. The whole chase lasted about five minutes, Dondero said._

Not one word of a drunk driver or running over cop cars.


----------



## Toxic

Who ever thinks Rampage is getting a slap on the wrist is crazy, the guy is gonna get crucified because he is a famous MMA fighter since MMA is still somewhat seen as low brow entertainment he is gonna get made an example out of.


----------



## jasvll

raymardo said:


> Mike Tyson had a lot more money than Rampage.


 I didn't realize Jackson was charged with raping an 18 year old woman. 



> Who ever thinks Rampage is getting a slap on the wrist is crazy, the guy is gonna get crucified because he is a famous MMA fighter since MMA is still somewhat seen as low brow entertainment he is gonna get made an example out of.


 It seems highly unlikely that a local DA is going to see this as an opportunity to act on a personal vendetta against MMA.


----------



## SideWays40

jasvll said:


> Here's the original text of the Daily Pilot report if you want to double check your facts:
> http://www.mmaforum.com/609537-post24.html


I could swear there was a story on it before that. If it is that one that i read then im sorry but not to Hett. That guy is just a psychotic that needs to check if he has a pair of testicles or a bleeding vagina.



Toxic said:


> Who ever thinks Rampage is getting a slap on the wrist is crazy, the guy is gonna get crucified because he is a famous MMA fighter since MMA is still somewhat seen as low brow entertainment he is gonna get made an example out of.


Yea i kinda figured his not getting out of this so easily if it is true. I think it really depends on his previous rep sheet.


uhhh

i double posted without realizing
i apoligize


----------



## Hett




----------



## Hett

jasvll said:


> It seems highly unlikely that a local DA is going to see this as an opportunity to act on a personal vendetta against MMA.


He could be a Chuck fan, you never know


----------



## MLS

Bye bye sponsors.


----------



## Braveheart

Hett said:


>


I could just picture Dana getting a call....


----------



## Walker

Bloodyelbow.com finally has a report up no new details:

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2008/7/15/572210/breaking-news-rampage-arre

Tyson's(not that I'm defending his actions or what happened in that case) lawyer presented one of the worst cases ever. He basically called Tyson a monster and that the lady should have known Tyson wanted to have sex with her since he invited her up to his hotel room and that's what he was known for. That played up real well with the jury.


EDIT: cagepotato.com and mmajunkie.com both have this up as well now.


----------



## SideWays40

Lets try to picture dana getting a phone call that this is happening.

*Person calls dana*

Dana- helo?
Person- Did you hear what happened to rampage?
Dana- No what?
Person- blah blah blah blah
Dana- Are you ******* with me?
Person- No
Dana- **** **** **** **** **** **** ******* **** **** ******* **** OMG **** **** ******* **** SHIT **** **** YOU RAMPAGE ****.

haha


----------



## Zarlok

Felony evading, 3(at least) counts of hit and run, reckless endangerment.

Just these alone with consecutive time served will be a minimum of 2-3 years I'm sure. Maximum may be up to 50. I'm not sure the laws in that juridiction. You could get life for that where I live.


----------



## Hett

If it happened in Vegas, Dana would have known about it instantly, since it's his town and all.


----------



## IlliniPhil

What in THE WORLD was Rampage thinking? 

I bet the sponsors are just thrilled with their logo being on his truck while he lost his freaking mind...


----------



## Steph05050

http://www.tmz.com/2008/07/15/cops-say-jackson-went-on-rampage/

dont know if this was posted yet....just the artcile and they will update it when they get more info


----------



## A1yola06

jasvll said:


> I didn't realize Jackson was charged with raping an 18 year old woman.


no,no,no, misunderstanding.


----------



## joey__stalin

lol this is crazy.


----------



## Walker

Here's a little more info:

"Former UFC light heavyweight champion Quinton “Rampage” Jackson was arrested Tuesday afternoon at about 1:30 p.m. Pacific Time in Newport Beach, Calif. on suspicion of felony evading, hit-and-run and reckless driving. 

According to Lt. Paul Dondero of the Costa Mesa Police Department, “A Costa Mesa traffic officer observed a large pick-up weaving in and out of traffic” with a blown out front tire. The driver of that pick-up was later identified as Quinton Jackson. 

The officer attempted to get the driver to stop, but he did not. Instead, he continued to evade police as he headed southbound on Newport Boulevard. At one point, the driver crossed over a median, “causing pedestrians to flee, going the wrong way on the northbound side of Newport Boulevard,” heading into oncoming traffic. 

The chase continued with the driver hitting a parked vehicle, running through red lights, and causing more pedestrians to jump out of the path of the pick-up, one front tire now disintegrated.

The pursuit eventually came to a halt as the pick-up stopped near the intersection of 18th Street and Newport Boulevard in the city of Newport Beach. 

After being taken into custody by the Costa Mesa Police Department, Jackson was later transferred to the Orange County Police Department with bail set at $25,000.

Lt. Dondero said that Jackson is also under suspicion from the California Highway Patrol of being involved in two other separate collisions that occurred earlier in the day.

There were no charges of drugs or alcohol being involved, according to Lt. Dondero."

From:
http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=6700&zoneid=2


----------



## Steph05050

what was he thinking trying to run from the scene in that obvious truck and also who in the hell drives a truck with basically an full size image of ur self on it...conceited much?


----------



## SideWays40

Steph05050 said:


> what was he thinking trying to run from the scene in that obvious truck and also who in the hell drives a truck with basically an full size image of ur self on it...conceited much?


He was perfectly Sober???? Waowwwww

Damn that Forrest fight must have affected him more then we thought.


----------



## Redrum

Toxic said:


> Who ever thinks Rampage is getting a slap on the wrist is crazy, the guy is gonna get crucified because he is a famous MMA fighter since MMA is still somewhat seen as low brow entertainment he is gonna get made an example out of.


toxic, i really hope you are not correct about rampage being made an example of. i mean, i know rampage is a person with a highly visible public profile, but he is just a man as well. sometimes people make horrid mistakes in life, and they should definitely pay the consequences. however i believe it would be a travesty if rampage faces MORE jeopardy than any other given person who has allegedly committed these same violations. i believe he should have his day in court and should he be found guilty, i believe his sentence should be no more or no less than any average person, but sadly justice is rarely evenhanded.


----------



## jamiejame911

That seems like low bail for those crimes.


----------



## milkkid291

Wandy 3 and or Forrest 2 aren't in the near future


----------



## bbjd7

This is terrible news. Rampage has just made a huge mistake and I feel bad for him and everyone involved. Hopefully he pays the price for this and comes out stronger.


----------



## MLS

Steph05050 said:


> also who in the hell drives a truck with basically an full size image of ur self on it?


I would.


----------



## Saiyan3s

I don't really like Rampage much but man this sucks. Hope he sumhow get's away with just probation and hopefully he doesnt lose his fighting license. Ugh , wtf ...


----------



## Steph05050

MLS said:


> I would.


lol...nice


----------



## jamiejame911

He prolly needs to stop fighting for a while and find God's will in his life. Living it up and driving around in his vanity mobile is not what the Lord wants for him, imo, if he indeed is "saved".

God guide him!


----------



## Toxic

They can set up a prison match between Jackson and Tyson, Undisputed 3 coming to theaters July 2010!!!!


----------



## 2 Clean Knees

rdrush said:


> Yeah Rampage is pretty fucked.
> 
> But to say this is gonna ruin the sport, I think it is a stretch. Look at the list of professional athletes that have had some trouble with the law. Vick, Pacman Jones, a guy with the Tank in his name number 99 DE(lol sorry cant remember his name) from the NFL and that is still the biggest sport in North America. In the NHL Dany Heatley killed one of his teammates after reckless driving and he is still one of the biggest players in the sport. MLB well come on there is no point in listing the 300 participants in the Mitchell Report. All these sports really have no ***** in their armor from these incidents and there are plenty more examples that I havent listed. Granted, MMA is not on the same level as these other organizations but I think people will be smart enough to see this is an isolated incident and the rest of the athletes are quite dedicated and serious.
> Even if he does face jail time (if he does I doubt it will be that much) I doubt think this will be the end of Rampage. If there is one thing in sports that everyone loves, it is the comeback story. Hell, look at what Josh Hamilton did last night at the homerun derby and in the first half of the season. Rampage will be back and hungry.


Heres another example. Chris Benoit killing his family didn't affect WWE!

It won't affect MMA at all...just Rampage. He can train in prison for a while. Not much else to do then when he comes out after a year or so he can kick ass again.


----------



## SideWays40

Since he didnt beat up anyone with his fists can they even ban him from fighting??

Im not sure so someone clear it up for me.


----------



## Chipper

chill guys its not like he did anything THAT bad...


----------



## 70seven

Chipper said:


> chill guys its not like he did anything THAT bad...


No its pretty bad actually, you don't need to hurt or kill people to go to jail.


----------



## SideWays40

Chipper said:


> chill guys its not like he did anything THAT bad...


Didnt mmaweekly.com report it as that there were people jumping out of the way from the truck? it also stated that he was driving the wrong direction (i think). If that is true he put alot of peoples lives in danger and that sadly is pretty bad.


----------



## ToeZup

That loss to Forrest plus loosing on the show plus all the spotlight and preassure cracked him. Every man has his point and Rampage found his. Now hopefully he will recover and do some other kind of damage.


----------



## HexRei

great, former badass champion black dude in jail, let the media tyson comparisons begin...


----------



## Chipper

70seven said:


> No its pretty bad actually, you don't need to hurt or kill people to go to jail.


If he didnt hurt or kill or molest anyone then its not that bad...


----------



## x X CLoud X x

Someone post pics


----------



## Zarlok

Chipper said:


> If he didnt hurt or kill or molest anyone then its not that bad...


If I ran into a mall with a machine gun and started spraying bullets into crowds yet no one ever got shot, is it it really that much "better" of a crime??

If he was not wacked out on drugs, I've lost all respect for th guy. From the sounds of it, he could have easily killed someone.


----------



## sove

jamiejame911 said:


> He prolly needs to stop fighting for a while and find God's will in his life. Living it up and driving around in his vanity mobile is not what the Lord wants for him, imo, if he indeed is "saved".
> 
> God guide him!


I have to respond to this. When I was at my lowest, addicted and insane, I was constantly seeking god, praying, and seeking his will in my life. It was only after I STOPPED looking for answers outside of myself that I got myself clean and made something of my life. Atheism saved my life. Maybe the best approach is to STOP trying to figure out what god wants and figure out what's best for him. This isn't a joke and I'm not trying to be a jerk... it's the truth I found in my life, and I wouldn't be surprised to see it work for others. Do you know how many homeless drug addicts I've met who "love the lord"???? Quite a few (I used to talk to homeless people for fun). 

"If you walk on crutches, your muscles will atrophy and it will become increasingly difficult to walk on your own." - Me


----------



## ZeroPRIDE

So where the Rampage is bad for MMA threads at?


----------



## HexRei

Zarlok said:


> If I ran into a mall with a machine gun and started spraying bullets into crowds yet no one ever got shot, is it it really that much "better" of a crime??


There is a degree of difference between leaving the scene of an accident and spraying bullets in a crowded mall... if you cant understand that i see why you have a zillion neg reps.


----------



## Zarlok

HexRei said:


> There is a degree of difference between leaving the scene of an accident and spraying bullets in a crowded mall... if you cant understand that i see why you have a zillion neg reps.


Speeding down a crowded sidewalk where pedestrians are running and jumping to get out of the way is no way comparable to shooting bullets into a crowd of people?

People like you who can't stand the truth are why I have neg reps.


----------



## Baby Jay D.

milkkid291 said:


> *Wandy 3 *and or Forrest 2 *aren't in the near future *


i didnt think i could get more depressed after this news. 
seeing this in writing actually did the job. ffs what crap news. 

i think he took the phrase WAR RAMPAGE a little too seriously.(sorry about that)


----------



## jasvll

HexRei said:


> great, former badass champion black dude in jail, let the media tyson comparisons begin...


 I'll start. Tyson has a better record. And heavier hands. And he's faster. Rampage hasn't raped anyone. Advantage Rampage. :thumbsup:


----------



## raymardo

jasvll said:


> I'll start. Tyson has a better record. And heavier hands. And he's faster. Rampage hasn't raped anyone. Advantage Rampage. :thumbsup:


I'll be so bold as to say that Tyson may not have raped anyone either. He certainly was convicted of it though.


----------



## G-S-P

This is disappointing because Rampage has always been a classy guy but Goddamn, evading the police? Hopefully this isn't too large of a flake on him and he can get his career back on the right track again. This doesn't hinge MMA's reputation, it's only a testament of bad news for Rampage and him alone.


----------



## jasvll

raymardo said:


> I'll be so bold as to say that Tyson may not have raped anyone either. He certainly was convicted of it though.


 I'm definitely not familiar with the details of the case. I was just using today's events and those that landed Tyson in jail for some wholly inappropriate and insensitive humor. :thumbsup:


----------



## SideWays40

*Dana white posting Bail*

According to mmaweekly.com Dana white is flying there to post bail. I wonder how this is going to turn out.


----------



## Anudem

Zarlok said:


> If I ran into a mall with a machine gun and started spraying bullets into crowds yet no one ever got shot, is it it really that much "better" of a crime??
> 
> If he was not wacked out on drugs, I've lost all respect for th guy. From the sounds of it, he could have easily killed someone.


Wait are you saying that you're hoping he was hopped up on drugs rather than be sober? I would lose more respect for someone for being on drugs and doing this, than someone making a bad decision while clean.


----------



## Cochise

jasvll said:


> I'm definitely not familiar with the details of the case. I was just using today's events and those that landed Tyson in jail for some wholly inappropriate and insensitive humor. :thumbsup:


jasvll your humor always comes at an innapropriate time, huh? It still is funny though.


----------



## Hett

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=ki-071508&prov=yhoo&type=lgns



> The story was initially reported by the website TMZ.com, which has photos of Jackson lying face down on the street behind his truck, a 2008 Ford F-350 turbo diesel, as a police officer has his gun drawn and is pointing it at him.


It should say www.mmaforum.com


----------



## Darkwraith

Inappropriate humor is sometimes the best kind.... :confused02:



Hett said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=ki-071508&prov=yhoo&type=lgns
> 
> 
> 
> It should say www.mmaforum.com



True dat :thumbsup:


----------



## G-S-P

Here are two pics I found:


http://www.blogsmithmedia.com/stadium.weblogsinc.com/tmz/images/2008/07/2_3_full.jpg

http://www.blogsmithmedia.com/stadi.../images/2008/07/_0002_Layer-1-copy-7_full.jpg


----------



## Hett

G-S-P said:


> Here are two pics I found:
> 
> 
> http://www.blogsmithmedia.com/stadium.weblogsinc.com/tmz/images/2008/07/2_3_full.jpg
> 
> http://www.blogsmithmedia.com/stadi.../images/2008/07/_0002_Layer-1-copy-7_full.jpg


They are all here man

http://photos.tmz.com/galleries/rampage_arrested


----------



## JuggNuttz

Darkwraith said:


> Inappropriate humor is sometimes the best kind. :thumb02:


fixed!! :thumb02:


----------



## jasvll

Hett said:


> They are all here man
> 
> http://photos.tmz.com/galleries/rampage_arrested


Ironic that we're having to link to the pictures that launched this thread.


----------



## raymardo

jasvll said:


> I'm definitely not familiar with the details of the case. I was just using today's events and those that landed Tyson in jail for some wholly inappropriate and insensitive humor. :thumbsup:


Then you succeeded. 

It was very inappropriate and extremely insensitive while maintaining an overall sadistic sort of humor. Nice job.


LOL


----------



## G-S-P

Hett said:


> They are all here man
> 
> http://photos.tmz.com/galleries/rampage_arrested



Thanks dude, dug up the two pics on another forum just now.


----------



## Cochise

I'm sure Juanito is loving this.


----------



## Flak

Wow, i might actually watch TMZ or ET or something tonight. What channel is that crap usually on anyway?

Stupid stupid rampage. Wonder what he was thinking? Look forward to the inevitable press conference.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=6700&zoneid=2

Confirmed


----------



## Davisty69

my bad for doubting you buddy


----------



## JuggNuttz

Flak said:


> Wow, i might actually watch TMZ or ET or something tonight. What channel is that crap usually on anyway?
> 
> Stupid stupid rampage. Wonder what he was thinking? Look forward to the inevitable press conference.


TMZ is on fox here for me, so whatever your normal fox channel is.


----------



## Braveheart

OK, so Yahoo is reporting that Dana is on the way to bail Page as we speak.


----------



## Gallows

So... Rampage was just working on whipping up some street cred to make himself feel good about losing to Forrest.


on a more serious note: 

It'll be interesting to find out what sparked all of this.


----------



## jasvll

JuggNuttz said:


> TMZ is on fox here for me, so whatever your normal fox channel is.


 I'm pretty sure it's syndicated, though, which means it could be on any of the broadcast networks, depending on the area.

This should help anyone that has a desire to watch what can at best be described as devoid of any redeeming quality whatsoever 
http://www.tmz.com/tmztv

I doubt they'll have much more info than what we already know, though. It doesn't look like anyone has video footage, so if this is even considered papparazzi worthy in a time when JoliPitt has completed its attempt at replication, it'll likely only be the pictures and a brief recap filled with bad puns. :dunno:


----------



## JuggNuttz

jasvll said:


> I'm pretty sure it's syndicated, though, which means it could be on any of the broadcast networks, depending on the area.
> 
> This should help anyone that has a desire to watch what can at best be described as devoid of any redeeming quality whatsoever
> http://www.tmz.com/tmztv
> 
> I doubt they'll have much more info than what we already know, though. It doesn't look like anyone has video footage, so if this is even considered papparazzi worthy in a time when JoliPitt has completed its attempt at replication, it'll likely only be the pictures and a brief recap filled with bad puns. :dunno:


it does sometimes show celebrities in bikinis..... thats a redeeming quality kinda


----------



## Bonnar426

Rampage is damn lucky he didn't kill anybody. I hate to say this but Rampage definitly deserves some jail time for this.


----------



## Rated

Nothing like dealing with your title lost by running over some pedestrians via GTA style.


----------



## Braveheart

If it wasnt alcohol or drugs, what could it possibly be? What could drive a man in his right mind to take cops on a hwy chase?

This is going to bother me tonight. Damn it. Anyone has any guesess?


----------



## jasvll

JuggNuttz said:


> it does sometimes show celebrities in bikinis..... thats a redeeming quality kinda


 Looks for local airtimes on tmz.com... :thumb03:


----------



## Hett

Braveheart said:


> This is going to bother me tonight. Damn it. Anyone has any guesess?


I'm tired of thinking about it, it depresses me. I need to find a new favorite fighter now.


----------



## Bonnar426

Hett said:


> I'm tired of thinking about it, it depresses me. I need to find a new favorite fighter now.


How about the guy who f*** up Rampages knee and took his title!:thumb02:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge

Braveheart said:


> If it wasnt alcohol or drugs, what could it possibly be? What could drive a man in his right mind to take cops on a hwy chase?
> 
> This is going to bother me tonight. Damn it. Anyone has any guesess?


Maybe the thug life never left?


----------



## Redrum

Braveheart said:


> If it wasnt alcohol or drugs, what could it possibly be? What could drive a man in his right mind to take cops on a hwy chase?
> 
> This is going to bother me tonight. Damn it. Anyone has any guesess?


actually there are a few medical explanations for this type of behavior such as a diabetic event. there was an incident in my town recently where a little, old granny who was reported to be driving erratically evaded police units attempting to initiate a stop then ended the chase by crashing into a private home causing damage to the property but no injury to herself or others. apparently the lady had been experiencing a diabetic event and as a result she was not charged criminally.


----------



## Drogo

So Jesse gets the boot for kicking out a window and acting like an ass while bragging about being in the UFC. Rampage does this and....?

I bet Dana White doesn't boot him, he's still too marketable. Instead of the "How dare you sully the name of the UFC, good day to you sir!" speech we will now see Dana reverse himself effortlessly and give us the "Everybody makes mistakes, I stand by my fighters" speech.

We don't know if he was DUI yet, that will have a big impact on potential jail time. If he wasn't under the influence and doesn't have any serious priors he'll walk away easy with probation/suspended sentence/fines. If a DUI is involved then he MIGHT avoid jail but it will be a hell of a lot harder.


----------



## Zarlok

Anudem said:


> Wait are you saying that you're hoping he was hopped up on drugs rather than be sober? I would lose more respect for someone for being on drugs and doing this, than someone making a bad decision while clean.


People make stupid decisions when they are under the influence. They don't think properly, their decisions making skills are highly impaired. Hell, you might not even know you are driving down a sidewalk if you are really trashed. To me, if he were drunk it would be a mitigating factor. If he is sober, its clear he does not value the lives of other human beings and could get life in prison for all I care.


----------



## Braveheart

Redrum said:


> actually there are a few medical explanations for this type of behavior such as a diabetic event. there was an incident in my town recently where a little, old granny who was reported to be driving erratically evaded police units attempting to initiate a stop then ended the chase by crashing into a private home causing damage to the property but no injury to herself or others. apparently the lady had been experiencing a diabetic event and as a result she was not charged criminally.


I hope Dana doesnt read this, cause than we'll never find out what really happened.


----------



## Redrum

honestly i hope there is a medical explanation for this, because i cannot imagine how a sane person would drive their pick up down the wrong side of the street or in such a way to cause pedestrians to have to jump out of the way. this is really bothering me, because anyone of those pedestrians could have failed, or froze in fear, or been handicapped and too slow to move. even if an officer accidentally got hurt or hurt someone else, rampage could be facing extremely serious charges such as manslaughter, vehicular homicide, and so on.


----------



## deanmzi

so much for a immediate rematch


----------



## Braveheart

so combatlifestyle.com had pictures of Page living it up in Vegas and getting a new tatoo "All Praises be to the most high"... and now they had been removed! 

:confused01: ::confused03:


----------



## Robopencil

Drogo said:


> So Jesse gets the boot for kicking out a window and acting like an ass while bragging about being in the UFC. Rampage does this and....?
> 
> I bet Dana White doesn't boot him, he's still too marketable. Instead of the "How dare you sully the name of the UFC, good day to you sir!" speech we will now see Dana reverse himself effortlessly and give us the "Everybody makes mistakes, I stand by my fighters" speech.
> 
> We don't know if he was DUI yet, that will have a big impact on potential jail time. If he wasn't under the influence and doesn't have any serious priors he'll walk away easy with probation/suspended sentence/fines. If a DUI is involved then he MIGHT avoid jail but it will be a hell of a lot harder.


They're giving Jesse a fight with CB though, not to say that this justifies Rampages actions. I still would like to hear his reasoning, however.


----------



## Waddup Fool

Somebody should go bump the thread where people were arguing whether or not Rampage had class.


----------



## JuggNuttz

Braveheart said:


> If it wasnt alcohol or drugs, what could it possibly be? What could drive a man in his right mind to take cops on a hwy chase?
> 
> This is going to bother me tonight. Damn it. Anyone has any guesess?


*PURE SPECULATION* i am kinda reminded of a conversation i had with a friend of mine concerning the whole chris benoit thing. my friend trains in BJJ and is a Chicago Cop, and was part of a study on the effects of steroids on the human brain. *I AM NOT SAYING HE IS/WAS ON ROIDS* My friend also brought up the IFL fighter who had killed himself, and all the questions surrounding that one. There has been wide speculation that Pride didnt test for it, and *IF* he did use back then, that maybe it did effect him aswell? One of the things they were looking at in the study was if steroids caused depression, and had something to do with the Benoit and IFL fighters tragic endings. Maybe with his loss, and any added depressives sent him over the edge? *AGAIN THIS IS ALL JUST SPECULATION AND IN NO WAY AM I STATING RAMPAGE IS/WAS ON STEROIDS. JUST RANDOM SPECULATION AS TO WHAT MAY HAVE CAUSED RAMPAGE TO ACT THE WAY HE DID.*





man im gonna take so much shit for this arent I? please be gentle..... :thumbsup:


----------



## UFCFAN33

All I can say is *DAMN* Guess that loss to Forest really shook his ass up!


----------



## deanmzi

JuggNuttz said:


> *PURE SPECULATION* i am kinda reminded of a conversation i had with a friend of mine concerning the whole chris benoit thing. my friend trains in BJJ and is a Chicago Cop, and was part of a study on the effects of steroids on the human brain. *I AM NOT SAYING HE IS/WAS ON ROIDS* My friend also brought up the IFL fighter who had killed himself, and all the questions surrounding that one. There has been wide speculation that Pride didnt test for it, and *IF* he did use back then, that maybe it did effect him aswell? One of the things they were looking at in the study was if steroids caused depression, and had something to do with the Benoit and IFL fighters tragic endings. Maybe with his loss, and any added depressives sent him over the edge? *AGAIN THIS IS ALL JUST SPECULATION AND IN NO WAY AM I STATING RAMPAGE IS/WAS ON STEROIDS. JUST RANDOM SPECULATION AS TO WHAT MAY HAVE CAUSED RAMPAGE TO ACT THE WAY HE DID.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> man im gonna take so much shit for this arent I? please be gentle..... :thumbsup:


pretty early for that kind of speculation, but I am sure they will test for alcohol/drugs in his system at the prison. But this does seem like pretty weird (or really stupid) behavior :dunno:


----------



## SimplyNate

Hopefully Machida gets a title fight now... could be earlier than expected!


----------



## SideWays40

Wouldnt it be in Rampages best intrest to come back with having some kind of substance in his body?? Maybe plead temporary insanity or something. Im not a lawyer so i dont know how thinga work but if anyone here knows a bit more about it please tell me what his options are.


----------



## SimplyNate

How about we wait and see what Rampage has to say?


----------



## MJB23

I don't know why Rampage ran? It's kind of hard to get away when you have your name and picture on your truck.


----------



## mmawrestler

dude this sucks so bad



> UFC light heavyweight sensation Quinton "Rampage" Jackson (Pictures) was arrested Tuesday by Costa Mesa police officers following a high-speed pursuit through the Californian suburbs from Costa Mesa to Newport Beach. Jackson was arrested on Felony Evading, Reckless Driving and Hit-and-Run charges and was processed Tuesday afternoon at the Costa Mesa Jail with bail set at $25,000.
> 
> Jackson was observed weaving his gray and green Ford pick-up truck in and out of traffic on a flat front tire while talking on his cell phone, according to a release from the Costa Mesa police department. An officer on motorcycle attempted to pull Jackson over but the fighter continued driving south on 17th St and over a center divider at Cabrillo Ave. in what became a chase with local authorities around 1:30 p.m.
> 
> Authorities said Jackson drove through red lights and onto the sidewalk on multiple occasions, "causing pedestrians to flee in terror." Jackson collided with a vehicle at the 17th St. intersection and continued driving on an exposed tire rim. The fighter was later linked and charged for two other collisions on the southbound 55 freeway prior to the pursuit.
> 
> Sherdog.com has learned that Jackson was en route to training partner's residence and gave himself up to authorities outside his final destination at 18th St. and Newport Blvd.
> 
> "It was reported to me by the arresting officers that Jackson was cooperative and respectful [at the time of arrest], but upset," said Costa Mesa watch commander Lt. Paul Dondero.
> 
> A maestro with the sound byte, former Pride Fighting Championship star Jackson (27-8) has been one of the UFC's richer acquisitions in recent years. The extroverted 30-year-old smashed promotion favorite Chuck Liddell (Pictures) at UFC 71 to garner the light heavyweight title in May 2007. Jackson defended the crown once before a dropping a hotly contested unanimous decision to Forrest Griffin (Pictures) at UFC 86 "Jackson vs. Griffin" in Las Vegas on July 5. Jackson and Griffin had previously traded verbal barbs as rival coaches on Spike TV's "The Ultimate Fighter 7" before meeting in the Octagon.
> 
> Photos released by TMZ.com show the former champion face down on the street outside the house during his arrest. It appears Jackson was directed to exit his truck at gunpoint.
> 
> Multiple attempts to reach Jackson's manager, Juanito Ibarra, were unsuccessful.


----------



## Toxic

mjbish23 said:


> I don't know why Rampage ran? It's kind of hard to get away when you have your name and picture on your truck.


My first though was there was something in the truck he didnt want to get caught with.


----------



## deanmzi

mjbish23 said:


> I don't know why Rampage ran? It's kind of hard to get away when you have your name and picture on your truck.


and a flat tire :confused02:


----------



## MJB23

Toxic said:


> My first though was there was something in the truck he didnt want to get caught with.


He prolly just picked up some pot and was going to smoke. I know if I just lost my title all I would do for a week is smoke, drink, and eat ice cream.


----------



## Toxic

I just got a sick feeling when somebody brought up Chris Benoit, God I hope somebody checked on his kids.


----------



## Toxic

deanmzi said:


> and a flat tire :confused02:


 I think its almost as hillarious that its his Toyo Tires truck. 

I also think the sport will be all right especially due to the fact Forrest never knocked Rampage out, if a head trauma case could be made then there would be a shit storm.


----------



## MJB23

Toxic said:


> I just got a sick feeling when somebody brought up Chris Benoit, God I hope somebody checked on his kids.


I don't think Page would do that. I hope he was just high or drunk because he was upset from losing the fight. Luckily no one got hurt.


----------



## sworddemon

First thing that came to mind was Rampage's comment on TUF that "he's had his anger under control for a very long time" and that going to anger management just "made him angry" or something to that effect.


----------



## Chipper

Way too many soft suburban dudes on here.

None of you guys know Rampage personally. If you did you would know hes a cool dude and hes probably going through a lot of problems right now.


----------



## americanfighter

http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2008/07/16/sports/MMA-UFC-Jackson-Arrested.php

here is the story


----------



## JuggNuttz

Toxic said:


> I just got a sick feeling when somebody brought up Chris Benoit, God I hope somebody checked on his kids.


if there was something along those lines, we prbably would have heard by now id imagine.... but it should be ok think


----------



## Toxic

mjbish23 said:


> I don't think Page would do that. I hope he was just high or drunk because he was upset from losing the fight. Luckily no one got hurt.



If he did this cause he is upset he lost a fight then I have no respect what a bitch, he better have something deeper than that to set him off the deep end,


----------



## MJB23

Toxic said:


> If he did this cause he is upset he lost a fight then I have no respect what a bitch, he better have something deeper than that to set him off the deep end,


I agree. I think the fight had something to do with it though. I don't know what else would drive him to do something like this. It's not like he's some poor person that needs to steal to get by or anything like that where he would be stressed out and prone to snapping. I can't really think of anything that would be deep enough to cause him to do this but then again I don't know whats going on in his personal life.


----------



## Warchild




----------



## Chipper

Warchild said:


>


This is not funny seeing as Rampage whooped Chuck twice...


----------



## Warchild

That's what is so funny. This is how Chuck gets his revenge.


----------



## EVERLOST

Well we all know that picture is fake because Chuck will never be standing over a downed rampage...ever


----------



## MJB23

Put Wandy in the bed then it will be funny.


----------



## randyspankstito

That is the funniest thing I have seen in a while. What a dumbass! How did he think he was going to get away with his giant picture and name all over the obnoxiously huge toyo tires truck? 

I just get a hillarious mental picture of rampage behind the wheel: "Come and get me you fuckers!!" as he T-bones a prius and flips 'em the bird out the window. I wonder if he did his wolf howl.


----------



## swpthleg

We can only hope.


----------



## Dioxippus

I've been thinking about this whole Rampage deal for a while and I thought: What does Forrest think, you know, being an ex-cop himself? I'm sure someone will interview him and we'll hear what he thinks. People are going to be talking about this for a while...


----------



## ESPADA9

A1yola06 said:


> damn it the more I think about this the more pisses me off **** YOU CROOKED ASS JUDGES YOU DROVE THIS MAN OVER THE EDGE! I know that there isint any exuse but shit, honestly this probly never would have happened if it wasint for that.


If everyone acted out, broke the law, endangered other peoples lives, destroyed property, and made irresponsible decisions when things didn’t go their way the USA would resemble a 3rd world country.

What makes people “rise above” is when you fall down, face adversity, go through hard times and you KEEP ON GOING!

NOTHING justifies acting like a thug and a criminal.

Having said that I think it sucks to see Rampage do something so stupid, I wonder if he’s hanging around some bad influences.

I thought Rampage was above acting “street”, he jokes around allot but he seems like a fairly responsible, good-hearted person.

I suspect he’s’ not keeping very good company. Most stars get dragged into drama because they make poor choices with the company they keep.

Hope he gets out of this OK and gets back on the right track; he’s one of the best fighters in MMA and a great character.

This is going to be just one more thing the media hype up AGAINST the sport of MMA.


----------



## swpthleg

Forrest was really a cop? i thought he was joking when he mentioned that the one time I remember. i can't imagine him being a cop.


----------



## godthatfailed

I can't believe there was an actual car chase. Why you run Rampage!?

http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Quinton_Ramage_Jackson_Arrested___?vid=10000826&tid=104


----------



## Greite

At the risk of getting flamed off the forums.....

does anyone else think the timing of this is a little suspect?

Is this another Dana ploy to steal attention away from Affliction?


----------



## Fieos

Greite said:


> At the risk of getting flamed off the forums.....
> 
> does anyone else think the timing of this is a little suspect?
> 
> Is this another Dana ploy to steal attention away from Affliction?


Sure... :confused03:


----------



## Hett

Greite said:


> At the risk of getting flamed off the forums.....
> 
> does anyone else think the timing of this is a little suspect?
> 
> Is this another Dana ploy to steal attention away from Affliction?


If it weren't a felony and people could have been killed, I might have agreed with you.


----------



## Dioxippus

swpthleg said:


> Forrest was really a cop? i thought he was joking when he mentioned that the one time I remember. i can't imagine him being a cop.


I remember thinking the same thing watching TUF 1 when they mentioned it. And it was mentioned again in detail on the last UFC countdown. He said he started training jiu jitsu while in the police academy if I'm not mistaken.
I'm just curious what he has to say about this whole fiasco. I'm sure it'll be entertaining. Anything that guy says is entertaining lol.



Hett said:


> If it weren't a felony and people could have been killed, I might have agreed with you.


I think it's a case of Rampage just losing it for a bit. He might have been drunk but I think maybe it's just all the people coming up to him and talking about the decision. It would be really hard mentally to deal with a loss like that. It would be hard period just being in the UFC IMO.


----------



## americanfighter

if you read police said he wasnt intoxicated at time of arrest.

http://weblogs.baltimoresun.com/sports/mma/blog/2008/07/quinton_rampage_jackson_arrest.html


----------



## tearfromthered

Chipper said:


> This is not funny seeing as Rampage whooped Chuck twice...


Dude have a sense of humor


----------



## Dioxippus

americanfighter said:


> police said he wasnt intoxicated at time of arrest.


I'm not really surprised. I think he just snapped under the pressure of losing to Forrest like that. I know I would be hiding in my house for days, maybe weeks after a loss like that lol. Like Cote said when he lost to Tito in his UFC debut, he bought a PS2 and a bunch of beer and just stayed home lol.


----------



## Hett

Dioxippus said:


> I'm just curious what he has to say about this whole fiasco. I'm sure it'll be entertaining. Anything that guy says is entertaining lol.


If any UFC fighter says anything even remotely bad, I'll be pretty disgusted with them. Rampage could have seriously killed someone, it's way past being funny, it's very sad. We'll see how much class some of the fighters really have.


----------



## Dioxippus

tearfromthered said:


> Dude have a sense of humor


It would've been the sh*t if you got a pic of Wanderlei doing the crazy wrist thing and looking all evil and pasted it in  lol


----------



## Aaronyman

wow...now jesse taylor can finally say to someone "wow...what an idiot..."


----------



## Dioxippus

Hett said:


> If any UFC fighter says anything even remotely bad, I'll be pretty disgusted with them. Rampage could have seriously killed someone, it's way past being funny, it's very sad. We'll see how much class some of the fighters really have.


I agree. I don't think or expect Forrest to trash him, I'm just wondering what he'll have to say. Forrest is just a good guy all around I think, very classy.


----------



## MLS

I bet Affliction put him up to it.


----------



## Saiyan3s

any updates on this situation ? was rampage bailed out by dana ?


----------



## lazer

rampage and OJ should hit the back 9 now


----------



## americanfighter

Saiyan3s said:


> any updates on this situation ? was rampage bailed out by dana ?


this is the latest 29 minuets ago
http://mvn.com/mma/2008/07/15/rampage-arrested/


----------



## MJB23

lazer said:


> rampage and OJ should hit the back 9 now


Why? Rampage didn't kill anyone and say it wasn't him.


----------



## HexRei

What I want to know is how he thought he could get away from even the first hit 'n run in a *massively jacked-up truck with a giant picture of him and his name on the sides*. It's not like he's driving a ford taurus, no one is going to wonder who just hit them.


----------



## Saiyan3s

americanfighter said:


> this is the latest 29 minuets ago
> http://mvn.com/mma/2008/07/15/rampage-arrested/


Thanks. 

I'll check back on this tomorow before work..


----------



## Javelin

Chipper said:


> If he didnt hurt or kill or molest anyone then its not that bad...


He put people's lives in danger, hit and run, and especially evading from the cops, thats a *serious *crime...


----------



## lazer

mjbish23 said:


> Why? Rampage didn't kill anyone and say it wasn't him.


joke k.


----------



## Javelin

JuggNuttz said:


> *PURE SPECULATION* i am kinda reminded of a conversation i had with a friend of mine concerning the whole chris benoit thing. my friend trains in BJJ and is a Chicago Cop, and was part of a study on the effects of steroids on the human brain. *I AM NOT SAYING HE IS/WAS ON ROIDS* My friend also brought up the IFL fighter who had killed himself, and all the questions surrounding that one. There has been wide speculation that Pride didnt test for it, and *IF* he did use back then, that maybe it did effect him aswell? One of the things they were looking at in the study was if steroids caused depression, and had something to do with the Benoit and IFL fighters tragic endings. Maybe with his loss, and any added depressives sent him over the edge? *AGAIN THIS IS ALL JUST SPECULATION AND IN NO WAY AM I STATING RAMPAGE IS/WAS ON STEROIDS. JUST RANDOM SPECULATION AS TO WHAT MAY HAVE CAUSED RAMPAGE TO ACT THE WAY HE DID.*


LOL .


----------



## Javelin

mjbish23 said:


> He prolly just picked up some pot and was going to smoke. I know if I just lost my title all I would do for a week is smoke, drink, and eat ice cream.


A possession charge would be nothing...bail out, pay a fine, and get a misdemeanor, so I doubt it was bud.


----------



## MJB23

Javelin said:


> A possession charge would be nothing...bail out, pay a fine, and get a misdemeanor, so I doubt it was bud.


Well if he was intoxicated like the reports say he was then it would seem a little more serious to him. Also Rampage seems like he would smoke a lot so if he had some on him it was prolly a lot.


----------



## Javelin

Warchild said:


>


LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



mjbish23 said:


> Well if he was intoxicated like the reports say he was then it would seem a little more serious to him. Also Rampage seems like he would smoke a lot so if he had some on him it was prolly a lot.


Doubt he would have more than 2 ounces...


----------



## MJB23

Javelin said:


> LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt he would have more than 2 ounces...


This is Rampage we are talking about. He definetly could have more then 2 ounces.


----------



## swpthleg

loving the picture of chuck on the truck


----------



## Arlovski_Fan

lol This whole thing is comical. Rampage randomly goes off the deep end to what, make it to the gym on time? It is gonna be funny to see what Dana does. Rampage will eventually be in the UFC again, but will he remove him? Or has he invested too much money in him and doesn't want him to go? Will Rampage go to jail, or get out because of celebrity status?

THIS. IS. INTENSE.


----------



## swpthleg

I smell community service.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

I love Rampage and am completely blown away by his actions yesterday. But if he fights again in the UFC, Lindland shoudl sue the shit out of them for discrimination or something. When does putting on a t-shirt become a more serious offense then putting people's lives in danger.


----------



## swpthleg

When Dana wants to concentrate on grooming Rich Franklin for a title shot, or when Matt Lindland doesn't kiss Dana's ass enough.


----------



## Toxic

I think its safe to say that he was high, the cops arent confirming it but its been released that he was unfit to be booked, so he either got hurt which is unlikely do to there being no serious damage to his truck, was drunk or was high, if he was drunk the breathlizer would have shown it and they would have released it the fact they havent leads me to believe they are awaiting tox screen results.


----------



## matarva

Latest from www.tmz.com 
Turns out, if local news had run the Rampage Jackson car chase live, it could have gotten Super Bowl ratings because it was one of the craziest chases on record, causing pedestrians to "flee for their lives."

TMZ first reported, the just-defeated UFC champ was busted this afternoon for alleged felony hit and run. Now we have the details -- and they're insane! Rampage was on the 55 Freeway in the O.C., hit two cars and got off the freeway. The chase was on. 

Rampage then began driving on the center divider. But it gets worse. According to the police report, Jackson then drove on the sidewalk, "causing pedestrians to flee for their lives." He started driving the wrong way on a crowded street, colliding with yet another car in an intersection. As he continued on, running several red lights, his tire disintegrated and he began driving on the rim.

Rampage eventually got to the exclusive Balboa Peninsula in Newport Beach, where he again drove on the sidewalk, "causing pedestrians to flee in terror."

Eventually, his car came to a stop and he was taken into custody at gunpoint. Cops took him to the Orange County Jail, but they determined he was "*medically unfit*" to be booked. Cops won't say if he was high.

Rampage is currently in an O.C. hospital.


----------



## Toxic

Beat you to it


----------



## JuggNuttz

matarva said:


> Latest from www.tmz.com
> Turns out, if local news had run the Rampage Jackson car chase live, it could have gotten Super Bowl ratings because it was one of the craziest chases on record, causing pedestrians to "flee for their lives."
> 
> TMZ first reported, the just-defeated UFC champ was busted this afternoon for alleged felony hit and run. Now we have the details -- and they're insane! Rampage was on the 55 Freeway in the O.C., hit two cars and got off the freeway. The chase was on.
> 
> Rampage then began driving on the center divider. But it gets worse. According to the police report, Jackson then drove on the sidewalk, "causing pedestrians to flee for their lives." He started driving the wrong way on a crowded street, colliding with yet another car in an intersection. As he continued on, running several red lights, his tire disintegrated and he began driving on the rim.
> 
> Rampage eventually got to the exclusive Balboa Peninsula in Newport Beach, where he again drove on the sidewalk, "causing pedestrians to flee in terror."
> 
> Eventually, his car came to a stop and he was taken into custody at gunpoint. Cops took him to the Orange County Jail, but they determined he was "*medically unfit*" to be booked. Cops won't say if he was high.
> 
> Rampage is currently in an O.C. hospital.


that could also cover his state of mind.... if he seemed depressed, or just out of sorts, yes a tox screen probably would still be isues as well as a psych evaluation.



side note i did ask our security guard here at work (he was a cook county sheriff for 25 years) what he thought his sentance may be, and with no priors other then minor traffic tickets, they will probably plead him out, get 2-3 years probation and 100 hours community service... thats just his guess though.


----------



## Holy9

Not that TMZ and Yahoo! only have breaking news about super important things (I understand this may be covered some regardless of who it was), but this much coverage shows how much more popular MMA is becoming, particularly the UFC.


----------



## ESPADA9

Holy9 said:


> Not that TMZ and Yahoo! only have breaking news about super important things (I understand this may be covered some regardless of who it was), but this much coverage shows how much more popular MMA is becoming, particularly the UFC.


Yea, it’s on all the major news sites, I’m not sure if this has already been posted but I found this interesting…

“UFC president Dana White flew to Orange County upon learning of the arrest and said he was driving to the county jail to post bail for Jackson..”

From an article on Yahoo Sports.

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news;_y...jmGQM9Eo14?slug=ki-071508&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## ShadyNismo

can't see the pics from the first post.... ffs Rampage... why man


----------



## cplmac

I wonder what really happened, I'm sure we'll find out by the end of the week. It's unlikely that Dana will let this slide without Rampage making an "official statement" to the press. That's a nice area too, Newport and Laguna are beautiful.


----------



## geoff0011

*Rampage Update.*



> How many bosses would post bail for their employees?, I’m sure it’s a low percentage no matter how important the person is to the company. Dana White has flown into Orange County to post $25,000 bail to get Rampage out of the Orange County Central Jail. Quinton Jackson is being charge with hit-and-run driving, felony evading and reckless driving.


http://www.matratz.com/2008/07/15/rampage-arrest-update/

I'm sure this will still somehow turn into a Dana hate thread. Most threads on here do.  If this is old, please close, but I didn't see it yet.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Actually this will probably turn into the other rampage thread it should have been posted in.


----------



## lazer

man …Dana must have his hands full trying to keep it all together sometimes ...love him or hate him ...he's the shit that keeps the train going..


----------



## bigaza

im just curious to see...

was rampage drunk or high or both?

if he faces jail time will the fact that he fights for the ufc help him?

will dana suspend him or fine him?


----------



## infamous2117

my prayers go out to rampage, man what a shame.


----------



## Anudem

Think what you will about Dana, but posting Rampages bail is a pretty solid thing to do. Nothing but respect for that, I don't think Don King posted Mike Tyson's bail.


----------



## Anibus

I hate Dana, but that was nice of him. ******* Rampage, just becoming another statistic. :thumbsdown:


----------



## MalkyBoy

This is horrific news for the UFC, ive not read all the posts but someone made the point of this will give ammo to those who want UFC banned, while this may be true a lot of higher profile american sprts stars have been in worse trouble recently and know one was calling for baseball or american football to be banned.


----------



## bail3yz

- thread got merged -


----------



## Warchild

Mentioned earlier but I would have loved to been a fly on Jesse Taylor's wall when he found out. Rampage HAS to be his favorite person in the world right now. I agree this is nothing but bad for the UFC but look at it from Dana's point of view.... bad publicity is better than no publicity at all. This at least gets people talking about the UFC.


----------



## pauly_j

MMA's Tyson. At least he aint raped nobody.


----------



## jnthnmc

This just means that Dana now owns Rampage. Rampage just doesn't know it yet. Favors like that don't come free.


----------



## Dagul Denboy

They don't call him Rampage for nothing :eek01:


----------



## _JB_

Only just found out now, im shocked hope he doesn't get sent down to long. A local news chopper apparentley recorded it, really wanna see it. But knowing money hungry companys will put it on ppv.


----------



## Chrisl972

Here's the latest update. 



> UFC light heavyweight Quinton Jackson, who was arrested on Tuesday after an alleged hit-and-run accident and subsequent police chase, has posted bail and left the Orange County jail.
> 
> The Costa Mesa Police Department confirmed the news with MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) this morning.
> 
> After being arrested for felony evading, hit-and-run and reckless driving, Jackson posted bail, which had been set at $25,000, overnight.
> 
> Jackson allegedly hit multiple cars during a short police chase Tuesday afternoon. He eventually pulled over and surrendered to police after traveling from Costa Mesa to Newport Beach in California. No injuries were reported.
> 
> According to a press release from the Costa Mesa Police Department, Jackson ignored an officer's directions to pull over and continued "weaving in and out of traffic" while forcing "pedestrians to flee for their lives" as he continued "running several red lights."
> 
> Police initially told MMAjunkie.com that neither drugs nor alcohol were suspected to have played a role in the incident.
> 
> UFC president Dana White arrived in California on Tuesday via private plane, presumably to post bail for Jackson.
> 
> *Additionally, according to fiveouncesofpain.com, reports that Jackson has been hospitalized appear unfounded*.


http://mmajunkie.com/news/4816/quinton-jackson-released-after-posting-bail.mma


----------



## MMARocks

Will he come back to the UFC as "Roadrage" Jackson?


----------



## Braveheart

Here's a last know interview with Rampage before it all went down yesterday.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXl8rJtmsjc

He seems very tense and distracted. I dont know if its just me but it he doesnt sound like himself.


----------



## smooth810

Wow..This is really messed up


----------



## jasvll

Braveheart said:


> Here's a last know interview with Rampage before it all went down yesterday.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CXl8rJtmsjc
> 
> He seems very tense and distracted. I dont know if its just me but it he doesnt sound like himself.


 It's clear he's still dealing with the loss here and a lot more here. Hopefully, his family, camp, and Zuffa will help him figure things out.

I wonder if the interviewer feels like he sent Jackson over the edge by telling him that he wasn't going to get a rematch and would have to face Silva again? Judging by the reaction, Rampage wasn't too happy to hear that idea.


----------



## wallysworld191

Wow, thats shocking....


----------



## jasvll

ClinkToDaDome said:


> I hope your not trying to make any connection between Jackson's hit and run and this interview. Mayb he was distracted when he hit the person but running was clearly a decission he made. There is not condoning hit and run no matter the circumstances.


 No, if an interviewer says something you don't like, driving like a psychotic is unquestionably justified. You clearly haven't studied law. 



> You are worried about how Jackson is? Thats freakin ridiculous. He's not the victim in this situation. Wow the simpathy for Jackson on this board is ridiculous. Yall got me super heated. I gotta leave the site now and calm down watching some http://www.digitalfuntown.com/homepage.php


 Perhaps the most elaborate spam post I've ever come across.

What I don't get is why you want Jackson to be abandoned by everyone in his life, rather than have them help him recover from whatever it is that he's dealing with right now. Whether it's Jackson or some random guy off the street, I would want them to have guidance and support, rather than be written off by everyone they care about.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

ClinkToDaDome said:


> I hope your not trying to make any connection between Jackson's hit and run and this interview. Mayb he was distracted when he hit the person but running was clearly a decission he made. There is not condoning hit and run no matter the circumstances.
> 
> You are worried about how Jackson is? Thats freakin ridiculous. He's not the victim in this situation. Wow the simpathy for Jackson on this board is ridiculous. Yall got me super heated. I gotta leave the site now and calm down watching some http://www.digitalfuntown.com/homepage.php


Your post was ridiculous, but your link was pretty funny stuff.

I think there is more going on here then we know. That doesn't necessarily excuse his actions, but it does explain them.


----------



## Aaronyman

MMARocks said:


> Will he come back to the UFC as "Roadrage" Jackson?


we need mugshots....so wandy can make one into a t-shirt and wear it into the cage for their fight....that usually goes well


----------



## Halebop

Wow, I was expecting the range of punishment to be higher on the crimes, guess if you are going to commit this crime, Cali is as good a place as any.

Not going to quote the law but Felony Evading arrest carries a penalty of no less then 6 mos but no more then 1 yr confinement and or a fine between $1000 and $10,000. 

Pretty much the same punishmet for felony hit and run and felony wreckless driving. 

So with a clean record Quinton can probably get by with hefty fines on each count, suspended licence, and 3 years probation. I don't think he will get any jail time from a judge IF this is his first felony offense. He's lucky no one was injured. 

This is going to be EXPENSIVE for Jackson. He will be paying to repair each car he hit and I bet every pedestrian that had to jump out of the way and every person in their car that was hit probably has a neck brace on today. and the emotional trauma.....like I said this will be EXXXXXPENSIVE.


----------



## Davisty69

ClinkToDaDome said:


> I hope your not trying to make any connection between Jackson's hit and run and this interview. Mayb he was distracted when he hit the person but running was clearly a decission he made. There is not condoning hit and run no matter the circumstances.
> 
> You are worried about how Jackson is? Thats freakin ridiculous. He's not the victim in this situation. Wow the simpathy for Jackson on this board is ridiculous. Yall got me super heated. I gotta leave the site now and calm down watching some http://www.digitalfuntown.com/homepage.php


Shameless plug, and stupid post. Nice two-fer. 

There is nothing wrong with worrying about Jackson's well being. Not everyone that does something wrong does it because they are a bad person. In fact, almost nobody does. This is out of character for Jackson, so it's understandable to wonder what had him so messed up mentally.


----------



## Merforga

Rampage went on a rampage :confused05:


----------



## Hett

Merforga said:


> Rampage went on a rampage :confused05:


I bet you have a Ph.D to come up with that joke.:angry05::angry05:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Halebop said:


> Wow, I was expecting the range of punishment to be higher on the crimes, guess if you are going to commit this crime, Cali is as good a place as any.
> 
> Not going to quote the law but Felony Evading arrest carries a penalty of no less then 6 mos but no more then 1 yr confinement and or a fine between $1000 and $10,000.
> 
> Pretty much the same punishmet for felony hit and run and felony wreckless driving.
> 
> So with a clean record Quinton can probably get by with hefty fines on each count, suspended licence, and 3 years probation. I don't think he will get any jail time from a judge IF this is his first felony offense. He's lucky no one was injured.
> 
> This is going to be EXPENSIVE for Jackson. He will be paying to repair each car he hit and I bet every pedestrian that had to jump out of the way and every person in their car that was hit probably has a neck brace on today. and the emotional trauma.....like I said this will be EXXXXXPENSIVE.


Those people with the potential neck braces would be covered by his insurance policy most likely. The only thing that will cost him is his lawyer and the fines, but his insurance policy might cover legal fees too. He will certainly have to pay the fines though.

I will hate to see what his insurance bill is going to look like after this, if he can get it.


----------



## HexRei

ClinkToDaDome said:


> I hope your not trying to make any connection between Jackson's hit and run and this interview. Mayb he was distracted when he hit the person but running was clearly a decission he made. There is not condoning hit and run no matter the circumstances.


Wow, if only our founding fathers had known about you, we wouldn't need judges or juries! You could just declare everyone guilty on your own, who needs to hear cases or evidence or take anything into consideration when we have a brilliant mind like yours to decide who did what and how they should be treated for it?


----------



## Merforga

Hett said:


> I bet you have a Ph.D to come up with that joke.:angry05::angry05:


No, but I'm currently in the process of achieving my Bachelors, if that helps.:dunno:


----------



## amedeers

Might be cheaper for him to pay someone to drive him around....lol


----------



## Halebop

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Those people with the potential neck braces would be covered by his insurance policy most likely. The only thing that will cost him is his lawyer and the fines, but his insurance policy might cover legal fees too. He will certainly have to pay the fines though.
> 
> I will hate to see what his insurance bill is going to look like after this, if he can get it.


I don't feel like looking it up right now and maybe you already know this but my question is: Insurance will pay if you accidently injure someone in a car but this was willful conduct. You know, if your house burns down, insurance will pay....but not if YOU burn it down... 

Plus each of these victims will be entitled to money damages that total over doctor bills alone. Insurance won't be touching that and thats where the money flies out of the bank account. 

This is all hypothetical though, maybe no one will bring a civil suit against him.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Halebop said:


> I don't feel like looking it up right now and maybe you already know this but my question is: Insurance will pay if you accidently injure someone in a car but this was willful conduct. You know, if your house burns down, insurance will pay....but not if YOU burn it down...
> 
> Plus each of these victims will be entitled to money damages that total over doctor bills alone. Insurance won't be touching that and thats where the money flies out of the bank account.
> 
> This is all hypothetical though, maybe no one will bring a civil suit against him.


You may be right, but they would have to prove that in court. It would likely just be considered wreckless and not intentional, but who knows. I believe that is what liability is for. I was in the catastrophe insurance business for about a year adjusting losses for Katrina and Rita victims, but only on the homeowner's side of things not the auto policies, which are completely different.


----------



## wallysworld191

keepin it real as always jasvll

rampage was like my freakin idol man, i hope things get better for him. 

oh well ill keep fighting anyway lol


----------



## Hett

Halebop said:


> This is all hypothetical though, maybe no one will bring a civil suit against him.


In California? Not likely.


----------



## jasvll

Here's some video footage of the arrest
http://www.tmz.com/tmz_main_video?titleid=1670053877

Just to get slightly more insensitive for a minute, doesn't it look like they're trying to arrest the painting here? Calm down guys, there's only one of him.









http://www.blogsmithmedia.com/stadium.weblogsinc.com/tmz/images/2008/07/2_3_full.jpg​


----------



## Halebop

jasvll said:


> Here's some video footage of the arrest
> http://www.tmz.com/tmz_main_video?titleid=1670053877
> 
> Just to get slightly more insensitive for a minute, doesn't it look like they're trying to arrest the painting here? Calm down guys, there's only one of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.blogsmithmedia.com/stadium.weblogsinc.com/tmz/images/2008/07/2_3_full.jpg​


LOL. And how bout the free advertising for Toyo Tires? "When you need to drive and you just don't give a f*ck, choose TOYO TIRES! When you need to go to jail, let TOYO TIRES take you for the unhandcuffed portion!"


----------



## sworddemon

I found the video before the arrest video more interesting. Anybody know when that was filmed? Rampage doesn't quite seem like himself there...


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Of course not all advertising is good since one of the tires had been completely shreaded from the truck. Now they can't say, "Toyo tires are the tires you can depend on even when cops are chasing you". Too bad.

But it does really look like they are trying to arrest the picture that is hilarious.


----------



## jasvll

Toyo Tires: No matter how high your truck's riding, you're still not above the law.


----------



## raymardo

*new pic*

I haven't seen this one yet LOL


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

raymardo said:


> I haven't seen this one yet LOL
> View attachment 1688


Did he run over Johnny Storm (the Human torch)? I might have to remove him from my faves if he ran over Johnny Storm.


----------



## raymardo

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Did he run over Johnny Storm (the Human torch)? I might have to remove him from my faves if he ran over Johnny Storm.


 Unfortunately it was Johnny Storm. But there was someone else too. The Invisible Woman. Rampage didn't see her.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

raymardo said:


> Unfortunately it was Johnny Storm. But there was someone else too. The Invisible Woman. Rampage didn't see her.


I guess he is not a werewolf after all.

Damn. I need a new sig now.


----------



## Halebop

raymardo said:


> Unfortunately it was Johnny Storm. But there was someone else too. The Invisible Woman. Rampage didn't see her.



Well a good lawyer can get him off for the invisible woman. She should know better then turning on the invisibility that close to the interstate. Someone needs to get the word out in Cali, if you see a floating leg cast going down the road, it's not a ghost.


----------



## Holy9

jasvll said:


> Here's some video footage of the arrest
> http://www.tmz.com/tmz_main_video?titleid=1670053877
> 
> Just to get slightly more insensitive for a minute, doesn't it look like they're trying to arrest the painting here? Calm down guys, there's only one of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.blogsmithmedia.com/stadium.weblogsinc.com/tmz/images/2008/07/2_3_full.jpg​


When I first saw that picture on TMZ, I thought the cops were walking up to the decal to see if it was really a person, like they were touching it to see if it was a person or a decal.


----------



## Chrisl972

raymardo said:


> I haven't seen this one yet LOL
> View attachment 1688


Stop posting the same pictures in several different threads. By all definitions, that is *Spamming* which is a *BANNABLE* offence.

If you want to post something like this, *DO IT ONCE AND HOPE THAT PEOPLE SEE IT*.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft

Hett said:


> Based on what law does the OP have a legit lawsuit? He posted the pictures online, once there online in a public space that's it. But it's cute that you think writing on TMZ's page is going to scare them.


Posting them in a public place doesn't make them public domain. By law, since he took them, he owns the copyright.


----------



## Halebop

Gluteal Cleft said:


> Posting them in a public place doesn't make them public domain. By law, since he took them, he owns the copyright.


That's not true. First he has to register the photos with the copyright office online or via mail which he probably didn't do. Second if he did the photos can still be used he just has the right to be credited for taking them, lastly, this photo would probably qualify for some sort of newsworthy event exemption. Normally you copyright photos based on their artistic expression. Just snapping some photos of a dude getting hauled in by the police entitles you to a hot cup of camel urine...and your photo. Even if the person happens to be a celebrity. And no, if the papparazzi invades celebrity privacy and takes of photo of them waxing their taint, they can't go post it on a public forum and then try and register a copyright.


----------



## raymardo

Chrisl972 said:


> Stop posting the same pictures in several different threads. By all definitions, that is *Spamming* which is a *BANNABLE* offence.
> 
> If you want to post something like this, *DO IT ONCE AND HOPE THAT PEOPLE SEE IT*.


I hope this isn't directed towards me because I only posted this image once here because it related to the thread. Then I started a new thread with that image and another, requesting new rampage images. A new topic. I haven't posted the image in any other threads.


----------



## Mobley101

Halebop said:


> That's not true. First he has to register the photos with the copyright office online or via mail which he probably didn't do. Second if he did the photos can still be used he just has the right to be credited for taking them, lastly, this photo would probably qualify for some sort of newsworthy event exemption. Normally you copyright photos based on their artistic expression. Just snapping some photos of a dude getting hauled in by the police entitles you to a hot cup of camel urine...and your photo. Even if the person happens to be a celebrity. And no, if the papparazzi invades celebrity privacy and takes of photo of them waxing their taint, they can't go post it on a public forum and then try and register a copyright.



SOMEONE WENT TO HARVARD!!! LOL, just playing but very nice defense, WTFPWNCAKED


----------



## HexRei

Halebop said:


> That's not true. First he has to register the photos with the copyright office online or via mail which he probably didn't do. Second if he did the photos can still be used he just has the right to be credited for taking them, lastly, this photo would probably qualify for some sort of newsworthy event exemption. Normally you copyright photos based on their artistic expression. Just snapping some photos of a dude getting hauled in by the police entitles you to a hot cup of camel urine...and your photo. Even if the person happens to be a celebrity. And no, if the papparazzi invades celebrity privacy and takes of photo of them waxing their taint, they can't go post it on a public forum and then try and register a copyright.


That's not true. You are awarded copyright simply by creating a work, and that includes photos. You're probably thinking patents, which do need to be registered but are not at all the same thing.

The photos can't necessarily be used without his permission. There is a thing called "fair use" which is why you and I can typically take a photo from a site and use it, say, on the forums in a discussion for non-commercial purposes. But fair use has serious limitations, and that fact that TMZ used these pictures commercially without his consent pretty much makes fair use a difficult argument for this case.
He can file a civil suit and, if he can prove that the pictures he took were used by TMZ for profit (such as money from advertisers generated by people viewing the photos on their site) without his permission, and not protected under the two primary copyright exceptions, parody or educational use (neither of which would apply here) given past precedent he should win such a suit.

At least here in the United States.


----------



## Toxic

Anybody else see that video interview with Rampage that had a thread up until a few minutes ago, it was posted on youtube yesterday and Rampage is not his regular joking self he seems out of it and is talking about god and free will and shit its weird.


----------



## HexRei

Toxic said:


> Anybody else see that video interview with Rampage that had a thread up until a few minutes ago, it was posted on youtube yesterday and Rampage is not his regular joking self he seems out of it and is talking about god and free will and shit its weird.


Here's a link, it is... weird.
http://www.mmatko.com/rampage-jackson-interview-day-before-arrest-video/

He admits he was fat, didn't train for pretty much the whole 9 months until the last 9 weeks or so. A lot of his jokes fall flat and he seems just sorta cracked out... out of his head. Like he had a bad hangover or something.


----------



## jasvll

HexRei said:


> That's not true. You are awarded copyright simply by creating a work, and that includes photos. You're probably thinking patents, which do need to be registered but are not at all the same thing.
> 
> The photos can't necessarily be used without his permission. There is a thing called "fair use" which is why you and I can typically take a photo from a site and use it, say, on the forums in a discussion for non-commercial purposes. But fair use has serious limitations, and *that fact that TMZ used these pictures commercially without his consent* pretty much makes fair use a difficult argument for this case.
> He can file a civil suit and, if he can prove that the pictures he took were used by TMZ for profit (such as money from advertisers generated by people viewing the photos on their site) without his permission, and not protected under the two primary copyright exceptions, parody or educational use (neither of which would apply here) given past precedent he should win such a suit.
> 
> At least here in the United States.


That doesn't seem to be a fact. It appears that he sold the pictures, since he came back to remove them from his post within an hour after they appeared on TMZ.

I'm not getting into the copyright argument, because that's rarely cut and dry, especially when dealing with the internet.


----------



## HexRei

jasvll said:


> That doesn't seem to be a fact. It appears that he sold the pictures, since he came back to remove them from his post within an hour after they appeared on TMZ.
> 
> I'm not getting into the copyright argument, because that's rarely cut and dry, especially when dealing with the internet.


Good point. If he sold them, then obviously his copyright is moot. Cause he sold it. I should have thrown another "if" or two into my post.


----------



## MJB23

HexRei said:


> Here's a link, it is... weird.
> http://www.mmatko.com/rampage-jackson-interview-day-before-arrest-video/
> 
> He admits he was fat, didn't train for pretty much the whole 9 months until the last 9 weeks or so. A lot of his jokes fall flat and he seems just sorta cracked out... out of his head. Like he had a bad hangover or something.


Rampage seems really really wierd in that video, like his mind was somewhere else. He even said that he has other stuff going on and needed that time off. It also sounded like he's having some problems with Juanito. He said Juanito wouldn't bring in another boxing coach and that his ego is really big. Hopefully we find out whats happening and Rampage can get everything straightened out.


----------



## Walker

This is very weird- yesterday after hearing about 'Page's arrest I just started searching for any info on his arrest and one of the things I came across was this from mmamania.com:


http://mmamania.com/2008/07/15/rampage-jackson-tattoo-all-praises-be-to-the-most-high/

"Tracy Lee has all the details about the former light heavyweight champion’s new ink, as well as an entire account of the wild weekend that went along with it."

The link showed a pic of 'Page's new tattoo that he got over the weekend and talked about all the partying he did over the weekend. There was a link to combatlifestyle.com that you see under the picture from the link above. When those pics were up there were 3 days(Fri-Sun) of pictures of Rampage partying in Vegas. They had them separated into 3 different sections for each day. Now all those pictures are gone. The orginal link was this:

http://www.combatlifestyle.com/pics/view_image.php?id=41083

And all you get is a little red "X" and no party pics of Rampage are to be found(Or at least I haven't found them there yet). Then you have the video that was taken on Monday which I haven't seen the whole way through but apparently Rampage didn't seem himself. It's probably because he was just coming off that 3 day bender in Vegas. If he kept partying through Monday if might explain his state so early on Tuesday. I am wondering who decided to remove the pictures but if you look at the timeline - Partying in Vegas for 3 straight days, next day he may or may not have continued to party but you have the video and then Tuesday he goes nuts.

I'm not a detective but it does seem like the Vegas trip might have been part of a big party bender that Jackson was one and might possibly give some insight to what happened on Tuesday. 

I dunno for sure though but it made me think.


----------



## Braveheart

Walker said:


> This is very weird- yesterday after hearing about 'Page's arrest I just started searching for any info on his arrest and one of the things I came across was this from mmamania.com:
> 
> 
> http://mmamania.com/2008/07/15/rampage-jackson-tattoo-all-praises-be-to-the-most-high/
> 
> "Tracy Lee has all the details about the former light heavyweight champion’s new ink, as well as an entire account of the wild weekend that went along with it."
> 
> The link showed a pic of 'Page's new tattoo that he got over the weekend and talked about all the partying he did over the weekend. There was a link to combatlifestyle.com that you see under the picture from the link above. When those pics were up there were 3 days(Fri-Sun) of pictures of Rampage partying in Vegas. They had them separated into 3 different sections for each day. Now all those pictures are gone. The orginal link was this:
> 
> http://www.combatlifestyle.com/pics/view_image.php?id=41083
> 
> And all you get is a little red "X" and no party pics of Rampage are to be found(Or at least I haven't found them there yet). Then you have the video that was taken on Monday which I haven't seen the whole way through but apparently Rampage didn't seem himself. It's probably because he was just coming off that 3 day bender in Vegas. If he kept partying through Monday if might explain his state so early on Tuesday. I am wondering who decided to remove the pictures but if you look at the timeline - Partying in Vegas for 3 straight days, next day he may or may not have continued to party but you have the video and then Tuesday he goes nuts.
> 
> I'm not a detective but it does seem like the Vegas trip might have been part of a big party bender that Jackson was one and might possibly give some insight to what happened on Tuesday.
> 
> I dunno for sure though but it made me think.


i noticed that too and actually looked through the pics before they were removed. rampage was definetely living up the rock star life. However i think they were removed to avoid being misused by the media.


----------



## Braveheart

mjbish23 said:


> Rampage seems really really wierd in that video, like his mind was somewhere else. He even said that he has other stuff going on and needed that time off. It also sounded like he's having some problems with Juanito. He said Juanito wouldn't bring in another boxing coach and that his ego is really big. Hopefully we find out whats happening and Rampage can get everything straightened out.


It does sound like a fallout with Juanito. In addition he says things like "You will love new Rampage, cause God will train and manage new Rampage"


----------



## MJB23

Braveheart said:


> It does sound like a fallout with Juanito. In addition he says things like "You will love new Rampage, cause God will train and manage new Rampage"


Yeah it seems like there's something going on between them. Look how Juanito reacted when Rampage lost but Rampage didn't echo the same feelings that Juanito did. I've never liked him so hopefully Jackson can find someone better.


----------



## Fedor>all

raymardo said:


> Mike Tyson had a lot more money than Rampage.


Wow, I remember being one of the first people to view this thread, but I really thought it was a joke topic (didn't know I could blow the pics up). I am floored..

Anyone have a clue what the potential charges are for the crimes he ocmmitted? jasvll I'm looking in your direction :laugh:


----------



## Toxic

Braveheart said:


> It does sound like a fallout with Juanito. In addition he says things like "You will love new Rampage, cause God will train and manage new Rampage"


 Am I the only one really creeped out by all the god comments Rampage made? I mean if somebody doesnt sound like himself seems depressd and starts talking about god alot there is a serious problem and somebody should be worrying.


----------



## Braveheart

Toxic said:


> Am I the only one really creeped out by all the god comments Rampage made? I mean if somebody doesnt sound like himself seems depressd and starts talking about god alot there is a serious problem and somebody should be worrying.


yes and no. Rampage is somewhat religious. He has a tatoo "God's warrior" on his bicep and also follows "born again" faith.


----------



## Braveheart

So all day there were no updates. I guess all parties involved are still figuring out what they will say to the media. Here's the latest from fiveounce. At least they trying to do some detective work, which unfortunately makes only one thing clear - nothing is clear.

http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2008/07/16/quinton-jackson-update/



> MMAWeekly.com reported earlier today that the Costa Mesa Police Department did in fact confirm to them that Quinton “Rampage” Jackson was declared medically unfit to be booked. However, the police department would not comment as to whether he required hospitalization. FiveOuncesOfPain.com received the same response when we asked the CMPD if a report by TMZ that claimed Jackson had been hospitalized was accurate.
> 
> FiveOuncesOfPain.com was able to speak with a source not affiliated with the CMPD but that is still familiar with their booking practices. The source indicated that if a suspect is declared medically unfit to be booked, they are almost always taken to Western Medical in Anaheim, Calif. for an evaluation. The source indicated that the evaluation in many ways is routine and conducted as a legal precaution (law enforcement officials can be held accountable for the condition of suspects while in police custody). If there is nothing seriously wrong with a suspect, the source indicated that the process can take anywhere from 45-60 minutes and that there is usually a quick turn around because the hospital is minutes away from the Orange County Jail.
> 
> We contacted Western Medical and spoke to several sources within the hospital’s administration. We were informed that any information pertaining to a patient could only be released to a member of the patient’s immediate family. Out of all the major hospitals in the Orange County area that we contacted, Western Medical was the only one unwilling to confirm or deny whether Jackson had been admitted.
> 
> We also contacted the UFC for a comment earlier this afternoon. The UFC responded and indicated that no official statement by the promotion was available at this time. They stated that all media requests for the time being were being referred to the Costa Mesa Police Department.
> 
> We also once again contacted Jackson’s manager, Juanito Ibarra, in hopes of getting Jackson’s side of the story as well an update on his condition. A representative of Ibarra’s indicated that he could not talk about Jackson’s situation at the present time..


----------



## The Legend

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2008/7/16/573053/rampage-jackson-s-mugshot

He doesn't look to good, and why is he shirtless? That's the first time I've ever seen a mug shot with someone witout their shirt.


----------



## browncow

The whole "shirtless" thing is a bit unusual. He was wearing a shirt in the arrest video. Makes me wonder if something happened after he got taken into custody... or if this is even his mugshot.

And since when has anyone ever looked good in their mugshot anyway?


----------



## Godzuki

I bet he's not thanking his uncle for making him all paranoid about getting raped in jail now. He'll be jumpy as f**k in there.


----------



## wafb

I don't think thats a mugshot, where's the line that tells your height, and where is the plate with your inmate number etc..?


----------



## The Legend

browncow said:


> The whole "shirtless" thing is a bit unusual. He was wearing a shirt in the arrest video. Makes me wonder if something happened after he got taken into custody... or if this is even his mugshot.
> 
> *And since when has anyone ever looked good in their mugshot anyway?*


Good Point but I just had a couple of friends that went to jail that did something extremely stupid and one of them didn't look really bad


----------



## Toxic

He has tats, alot of places make you take you shirt off if you have unique markings (tatoos) as they can help identify you if you try to run and modify your appearance.


----------



## MJB23

I don't think that's a mugshot. Like wafb said there is no inmate number or the height thing in the picture. He does look pretty bad in that pic though.


----------



## BloodJunkie

wafb said:


> I don't think thats a mugshot, where's the line that tells your height, and where is the plate with your inmate number etc..?


I've been busted many times in the past and that looks like it could be a mugshot and they just cropped off the inmate # and Facility info. I've never seen anybody with a shirtless mugshot but you take a mugshot during processing so if you didn't have one on when you hit the loop, you won't have one in your mugshot.


----------



## Hett

http://www.hcso.tampa.fl.us/

Go to "Inquires Online" in the top left corner and then "Arrest Inquiry" and type in a random name to see a mug shot from someone. As you can see, Rampage's picture could definitely be his mugshot because these ones don't have any of those things you guys were talking about.


----------



## Mobley101

Okay, honestly I think that the UFC will hand out a suspension to Rampage, I think that they will REQUIRE Rampage to go to rehab. 


When Rampage comes back...

New Rampage = Josh Hamilton of UFC


----------



## KyleB

Davisty69 said:


> Why do I not buy this???
> 
> Maybe it is because it's post #1 for Stevedit.



Good call idiot.


----------



## Fedor>all

Hett said:


> http://www.hcso.tampa.fl.us/
> 
> Go to "Inquires Online" in the top left corner and then "Arrest Inquiry" and type in a random name to see a mug shot from someone. As you can see, Rampage's picture could definitely be his mugshot because these ones don't have any of those things you guys were talking about.


Is that Chuck Liddell?


----------



## Mobley101

KyleB said:


> Good call idiot.



Dude stfu, no one bought this when they first saw it, there were no comfirmations from the PD so just shut up.


----------



## KyleB

Mmmmk =)


----------



## Mobley101

KyleB said:


> Mmmmk =)


Thank you.


----------



## SimplyNate

I highly doubt the UFC will even suspend Rampage especially with Affliction looming in the shadows ready to pick up good fighters. 

It could happen, but I really doubt it.


----------



## swpthleg

He looks monumentally hungover.


----------



## Toxic

Am I the only one who thinks Rampage is going to jail? Like this was some worlds scariest police chases shit by the sounds of it, he was runnning into cars driving down side walks sending people fleeing for there lives, this isnt on the same level as a DUI this is some serious shit!!!! Will the UFC release him? The real question is will he even still be under contract when he gets out?


----------



## SimplyNate

He will do jail time. I think the minimum is 6 months as someone else already posted.


----------



## 70seven

wafb said:


> I don't think thats a mugshot, where's the line that tells your height, and where is the plate with your inmate number etc..?


You watch to many movies! haha. There is no inmate number, because, well he's not an inmate. He's not in Jail. They brought him "downtown" and put him in an overnight slammer kind of thing and Dana White bailed him out. What you see is what a mug shot looks like.


----------



## HexRei

wafb said:


> I don't think thats a mugshot, where's the line that tells your height, and where is the plate with your inmate number etc..?


not all jails do those things.


----------



## wallysworld191

I highly doubt he'll do jail time, especially with the questionable nature of what mental state he was in...

we will see in the coming days what really happened. 

the crime doesnt carry the most serious punishments so throw money at it and im sure itll go away, and rampage/ufc has plenty of that. im sure some punishment will take place though.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

SimplyNate said:


> He will do jail time. I think the minimum is 6 months as someone else already posted.


The minimum is 6 months if convicted of the felony charge. he may not get the felony though if he is a first time offender. Also, his attorney could argue that he has a great support group and all this and lay out a rehab schedule and pay the fines. I don't think he will do jail time. But it really depends on the circumstances of the situation and why he was evading. We shall see how this unfolds. 

Can you imagine what Dana's reaction was when he learned of this? On the plane ride over, I wonder how many times he cursed. Over/under set at 1.5 million.


----------



## A1yola06

Godzuki said:


> I bet he's not thanking his uncle for making him all paranoid about getting raped in jail now. He'll be jumpy as f**k in there.


Everyone is probly gunna be really cool with him tryin to learn moves an shit. Thats what happened to Leben an he said he was worried about getting in trouble cuz he put some dude to sleep during a demonstration... the guy was cool with it though haha


----------



## grnlt

My take on what happened is this:

DW calls up Rampage:

DW: Quinton how is everything? Hows the leg?
Rampage: Doin good, ill be down ti fight wheneva.
DW: Good to hear because we have you and Wanderlei to fight in a few months.
Rampage: For real??? (long pause)
DW: Hello??
Rampage: (Dialtone)

Rampage then hopped in his truck and tried to run from his problems running over everything in site


----------



## Toxie

This news really took me by surprise. I've been thinking about it all day and you guys forgot his deep bone bruise. He could easily have been under medication which could've led him to act that way, especially since they said that they took him to the hospital after. Or it could be a good excuse for his lawyer lol. Another thing that struck me as odd is the fact that he gave himself in without any incident and was respectful and didnt put up any resistance. If he ran away from the police, wouldn't it make some sense that he wouldn't have surrendered so easily?

Someone's been playing too much GTA lol


----------



## SimplyNate

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> The minimum is 6 months if convicted of the felony charge. he may not get the felony though if he is a first time offender. Also, his attorney could argue that he has a great support group and all this and lay out a rehab schedule and pay the fines. I don't think he will do jail time. But it really depends on the circumstances of the situation and why he was evading. We shall see how this unfolds.
> 
> Can you imagine what Dana's reaction was when he learned of this? On the plane ride over, I wonder how many times he cursed. Over/under set at 1.5 million.


Felony evasion is hard as hell to get out of. The cops probably have it on dashboard cam. Pleading temporary insanity can only get you so far.


----------



## vandalian

*How bad is Rampage's arrest?*

This isn't some random traffic stop. He's in trouble.

It's bad, all right, for Rampage, for UFC, for MMA as well, but how bad?

Is this the beginning of the end for Rampage as a UFC star? I hope not. 

I also hope this doesn't turn into ammo for the Bill O'Reillys of the world (See? These _ultimate fighters_ are violent thugs! Criminals, I tell you!)

What do you guys think? What comes next and how should UFC react?

Thoughts?


----------



## Hett

vandalian said:


> Thoughts?


They would go great here

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/40131-rampage-arrested-newport-beach-ca.html


----------



## Redrum

it was a very serious situation that had the potential to spiral into a terrible outcome. rampage and the people he placed in danger are very lucky and very fortunate that it played out as it did. other possible outcomes could have been a fatal accident, killing a pedestrian, killing a cop, a cop accidentally killing an innocent driver or pedestrian, the cops killing rampage. it was right on the edge of being extremely ****ed up.

but there is no point in playing what if. rampage was given another chance by the man upstairs. i do not believe this is the beginning of the end for rampage, i believe it's the beginning of the beginning. he is going to have to pay some consequences for these actions in my mind.

what i would do if i were the players involved would be to suspend him from the UFC for one year with the statement that he will be fully reinstated after that year. secondly i would suspend or revoke his drivers license for a long time. i would also fine him, i would force him to pay any restitution applicable, i would sentence him to community service (provided he is not already a felon which i do not know), and while i do not believe in silly anger management classes, i would require him to be evaluated by a psychiatrist. lastly i would just like to say that bill o'reilly should make no attempt to correlate this unfortunate event with mma in general. this originated with quinton, and it has to stop with quinton. i am really very thankful to God that it turned out the way it did, and i hope quinton receives the help he needs.


----------



## grnlt

Toxie said:


> This news really took me by surprise. I've been thinking about it all day and you guys forgot his deep bone bruise. He could easily have been under medication which could've led him to act that way, especially since they said that they took him to the hospital after. Or it could be a good excuse for his lawyer lol. Another thing that struck me as odd is the fact that he gave himself in without any incident and was respectful and didnt put up any resistance. If he ran away from the police, wouldn't it make some sense that he wouldn't have surrendered so easily?
> 
> Someone's been playing too much GTA lol


Thats what his lawyers and Rampage will say...oh I took some uhhh medication I blacked out, I didnt know I was spposed to be drivin....and he will get out of it with a slap on the wrist


----------



## vandalian

Hett said:


> They would go great here
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/40131-rampage-arrested-newport-beach-ca.html


Well, we can put thoughts on Rampage's arrest anywhere, but I was looking for something a little more specific.


----------



## vandalian

A1yola06 said:


> Everyone is probly gunna be really cool with him tryin to learn moves an shit. Thats what happened to Leben an he said he was worried about getting in trouble cuz he put some dude to sleep during a demonstration... the guy was cool with it though haha


Yeah, I mean, would you f with Rampage?


----------



## MLS

vandalian said:


> Well, we can put thoughts on Rampage's arrest anywhere, but I was looking for something a little more specific.


What could happen to him is posted in that thread and we are trying to keep from having a 1000 rampage threads.


----------



## Devil_Bingo

They aren't that bad he has been charged $25,000 but Dana said he would pay it.


----------



## vandalian

MLS said:


> What could happen to him is posted in that thread and we are trying to keep from having a 1000 rampage threads.


Never mind, then. It's just that it's tough to discuss specific aspects of an issue this big when you're away a few hours, then you come back and there are 30+ pages worth of posts to sift through.


----------



## gm2685

Considering what Dana did to Jesse Taylor for kicking in a limousine window, I would concur that he would at least take him out of title contention for a while and make him work his way back up. If he doesn't, then he would be a hypocrite.


----------



## grnlt

vandalian said:


> Yeah, I mean, would you f with Rampage?


Theres guys in prison that would f*ck him up. A whole different ball game from fightin in an organization.


----------



## vandalian

Josh Barnett was busted for roids, and his name is still mud with UFC. 

Sean Sherk got busted for roids, and received a title shot less than a year later.


----------



## ESPADA9

grnlt said:


> Theres guys in prison that would f*ck him up. A whole different ball game from fightin in an organization.


Have you ever been to prison? I spent some time in jail when I was young and stupid and know several people who have done some time in Folsom and San Quinton and unless you mouth off or are part of a gang (or F-with a gang member) people will leave you alone.

Rampage will be a celebrity in jail/prison. I’m sure they’ll treat him like a super hero.

Even IF he does time (which I doubt) he will be placed in a wing along with other people convicted of “minor” crimes.

Most of the clowns behind bars don’t have any real fighting skills, Rampage is trained to fight other elite LHW MMA fighters. Most idiots behind bars would get slammed and submitter pretty quick. All that show muscle, intimidation and tattoos does no good in a real fight, prisoners are not exactly highly trained athletes.

I don’t see him doing much time, the jails in California are filled to the brim with robbers, rapists, drug dealers and murderers, Rampage will be put to better use doing community service for the LA Sheriff/Police dept.


----------



## Screwaside

This is gonna go away trust me. Rampage doesn't have a long record or nothing and this isn't a major charge. He'll plead to a lesser count probably probation and community servie slight chance of 30-60 days in jail but I doubt it.


----------



## cplmac

wafb said:


> I don't think thats a mugshot, where's the line that tells your height, and where is the plate with your inmate number etc..?


I agree, this isn't his mugshot. When his mugshot gets posted it will be on The Smoking Gun. Then again not all legit mugshots have the height and prisoner number in them:


----------



## Screwaside

Toxic said:


> He has tats, alot of places make you take you shirt off if you have unique markings (tatoos) as they can help identify you if you try to run and modify your appearance.


True but not for a mugshot. Those pictures they take seperately and place them in you're file.


----------



## wukkadb

Screwaside said:


> True but not for a mugshot. Those pictures they take seperately and place them in you're file.


Your*


----------



## Zarlok

Screwaside said:


> This is gonna go away trust me. Rampage doesn't have a long record or nothing and this isn't a major charge. He'll plead to a lesser count probably probation and community servie slight chance of 30-60 days in jail but I doubt it.



How do you know what Rampage's record is???

With the severity of the incdent that I have read, it's highly unlikley he is going to find a judge that will sentence him concurrently. I think he's looking at an absolute minimum of 1.5 years, 2.5-3 years more realistically.


----------



## Grappler125

I bet I know someone who's probably more pissed about this than Dana probably is, and that's the good people at Toyo tires. Those pictures are just a huge banner of bad publicity. Another thing I wanna know is, how are you going to try a hit and run, when you're driving a huge ass truck that's got your big ass picture on the side of it? Dude you gotta admit, as bad as this is or might turn out, it is kind of humorous. I like Rampage alot, but seriously, who runs when their car is sporting a huge picture of themselves on the side of it?


----------



## Warchild

Having worked in corrections I can tell you there are many reasons a person would not be wearing a shirt. It's not that big of a deal.

1. He may have been hot.... I know it's hard to believe but some men remove their shirt when warm. This is magnifnified however by things such as intoxication and even drugs can amplify being hot.

2. It may not be an intake photo at all. They may have required it seeing as how he is an celebrity. Photos are taken to show their condition so they cannot sue later saying they were beat.

3. They may have removed it for safety reasons. One of the questions asked at the time of intake is "Do you want to injure yourself or anyone else?" Based on the response, it may require someone wear the gumby suit aka suicide gown.

4. And as mentioned before, shirts are removed for identification purposes i.e. scars, tattoos, birthmarks.


----------



## Drogo

He's not going to do jail time unless he has prior felonies or some other extenuating circumstances that we don't know about. Based on what we have heard so far he get a suspended sentence/fines/probation. First time offenders that don't hurt anyone and have good lawyers do NOT do time. 

I'm not saying he doesn't deserve to do time. This was a felony and endangered multiple people, I think he should do a little time but he won't.

And lol at the idea of people in prison messing with him. A professional MMA fighter would just annhilate even a prison tough guy. If someone shanks him or multiple guys went after him then that is a different story but why would they do that? As Espada said, they'll line up to be his friend, he won't have any trouble if he does end up in jail (which he won't).


----------



## Zarlok

Drogo said:


> He's not going to do jail time unless he has prior felonies or some other extenuating circumstances that we don't know about. Based on what we have heard so far he get a suspended sentence/fines/probation. First time offenders that don't hurt anyone and have good lawyers do NOT do time.
> 
> I'm not saying he doesn't deserve to do time. This was a felony and endangered multiple people, I think he should do a little time but he won't.
> 
> And lol at the idea of people in prison messing with him. A professional MMA fighter would just annhilate even a prison tough guy. If someone shanks him or multiple guys went after him then that is a different story but why would they do that? As Espada said, they'll line up to be his friend, he won't have any trouble if he does end up in jail (which he won't).



You don't know what the hell you are talking about. He's not facing "a felony", he's facing *4 or 5* felonies. And that's just what we know of so far. Lucky for him, he's in the socialist republic of Kaulyfornia.But even that won't save him because they have *MINIMUM SENTENCING*. Do you know what a *MINIMUM SENTENCE *is?


----------



## Drogo

Zarlok said:


> You don't know what the hell you are talking about. He's not facing "a felony", he's facing *4 or 5* felonies. And that's just what we know of so far. Lucky for him, he's in the socialist republic of Kaulyfornia.But even that won't save him because they have *MINIMUM SENTENCING*. Do you know what a *MINIMUM SENTENCE *is?


Do you know what a plea bargain is? A suspended sentence? If anyone wants to bet on him doing time I'll happily take action against it (once we find out his previous record and his intoxication level, as I said if he has priors then that changes things). 

Congrats Zarlok, you managed to make one post without bragging about your red bar. I didn't think I'd live to see the day.


----------



## Incantation

Zarlok said:


> How do you know what Rampage's record is???
> 
> With the severity of the incdent that I have read, it's highly unlikley he is going to find a judge that will sentence him concurrently. I think he's looking at an absolute minimum of 1.5 years, 2.5-3 years more realistically.


Why isnt this bigot banned alreaady? All his posts regarding Jackson have had obvious racial connotations.


----------



## Zarlok

Incantation said:


> Why isnt this bigot banned alreaady? All his posts regarding Jackson have had obvious racial connotations.


What the hell are you talking about? I sarcastically make fun of some guy who claims that rampage was more popular than Liddell and somehow all my posts have "obvious racist connotations" regarding jackson. 

I thik it's time the mods here got a clue and started cracking down on these people purposely harassing other posters because they are not nuthuggers of their favorite fighters.

I'm gonna keep telling the truth whether you nuthuggers out there like it or not.


----------



## Aaronyman

BJ punched a cop....I'm sure this will blow over


----------



## Chrisl972

Incantation said:


> Why isnt this bigot banned alreaady? All his posts regarding Jackson have had obvious racial connotations.


I fail to see any racism in his post, so I'm not really sure what you're talking about. But you making a post like this for no other reason then not liking him is something that I have to deal with. 

And if you REALLY don't like something he says, ignore it and let the staff deal with him. I can promise you that asking why the staff isn't doing the job that you feel should be done, isn't the best way to get us on your side.


----------



## sworddemon

I don't know about it being bad publicity for Toyo Tires...it's not like they had anything to do with Rampage's rampage. If anything, it's good publicity. 

We'll all just have to wait patiently and see where this goes. The thing I'm most curious about is...why the hell did he do this?! _Something_ must have set him off.


----------



## Zarlok

Drogo said:


> Do you know what a plea bargain is? A suspended sentence? If anyone wants to bet on him doing time I'll happily take action against it (once we find out his previous record and his intoxication level, as I said if he has priors then that changes things).
> 
> Congrats Zarlok, you managed to make one post without bragging about your red bar. I didn't think I'd live to see the day.


He will have to serve time. The only possible out I could see for him is some kind of home detention. It's still "jail" time, however. I don't think you know what you are talking about.


----------



## Warchild

I'm going to have to Drogo. Depending on previous record, he will more than likely plead down to misdemeanor charges and walk away with probation and community service with a healthy dose of fines.


----------



## Zarlok

Warchild said:


> I'm going to have to Drogo. Depending on previous record, he will more than likely plead down to misdemeanor charges and walk away with probation and community service with a healthy dose of fines.


Why in the world would the DA accept pleas for lesser charges? This case is open and shut. Do you think the DA is concerned about the strength of his case? LOL. Probably the easiest case he gets this month.


----------



## Warchild

Zarlok said:


> He will have to serve time. The only possible out I could see for him is some kind of home detention. It's still "jail" time, however. I don't think you know what you are talking about.


Not to pick here but what qualifies you to make such statements?


----------



## _JB_

sworddemon said:


> I don't know about it being bad publicity for Toyo Tires...it's not like they had anything to do with Rampage's rampage. If anything, it's good publicity.


Toyo Tire's tyre burst on Rampage meaning they arn't very good in high speed pursuits!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zarlok

Warchild said:


> Not to pick here but what qualifies you to make such statements?


A functioning brain and lots of relevant knowledge.

My guess is 1.5 years, *BUT *only about half of it he will have to serve, assuming he doesn't do anything stupid. Then he will probably get a suspended sentence(probation) for the rest. The only question in my mind is if he will be able to secure home detention. I'm not sure how friendly that state is to that type of arrangement.


----------



## Walker

Zarlock you have a functioning brain -wow that's the first one I've seen on this forum- that's really kewl.

To say Rampage will get or not get jail for absolute sure right is just spectulation- you never know what will happen in a criminal case. Plea deals are done all the time, charges can be reduced or medical conditions can used as a reason/excuse for some behavior. I am sure that Dana and the UFC will make sure that Jackson has a great defense team that will do everything in their power to lessen the charges or attempt to get some dropped- it doesn't happen in every case but it happens quite often. A lot can depend on the judge that happens to preside over the case- some judges use a celebrity to make a point and throw the book at them some are very lenient especially in California. Some judges don't care and are more strict and some who tend to be more lax.

There are so many variables in case and especially this early no one can say for sure what will happen exactly.


----------



## Zarlok

Walker said:


> Zarlock you have a functioning brain -wow that's the first one I've seen on this forum- that's really kewl.


Sadly, this probably isn't even sarcasm. Heh. But yes, it's speculation. Resonable speculation, however. Assuming that tomorrow the sun will rise is also "just speculation".


----------



## Braveheart

The situation is getting worse today.



> UFC fighter arrested on suspicion of hit and run may have also hurt a pregnant woman’s unborn baby, woman says.


http://www.dailypilot.com/articles/2008/07/16/publicsafety/dpt-jacksonfolo071708.txt


----------



## Ivan

This isnt good but i hope everything turns out for Jacksons best.. we shall see


----------



## Walker

Zarlok said:


> Sadly, this probably isn't even sarcasm. Heh. But yes, it's speculation. Resonable speculation, however. Assuming that tomorrow the sun will rise is also "just speculation".



Again you never know what will happen in a court case- they are still sorting out all the details and until this is finally resolved there will be many changes, pleas, deals and lawyer-wrangling before anything is definitive as whether or not jail time will be involved. It's not like the judicial system here in America is fair justice for all and people have gotten away with far bigger injustices before.


EDIT: Braveheart- I did see that piece and that's one of the things I'm talking about- this case is still in it's infancy and new details/charges/excuses/reasons/lawyer actions will develop before all is said and done.


----------



## Toxic

Im I the only one scared by the fact that if you read the last page Zarlok makes the most sense? Scary but he is right to think that Rampage can plea bargain and get no jail time I think is pretty absurd, he is gonna be facing multiple felonies in an open and shut case, not matter how good his lawyer he isnt gonna walk away from this unscathed. I will bet anyone here Rampage does time regardless of anything that is discovered from here on out.


----------



## Beeg

*TMZ: Round 2 – Rampage picked up again*

Link here

Round 2 -- Cops Nab "Rampage" Again
Posted Jul 17th 2008 10:44AM by TMZ Staff

Quinton "Rampage" Jackson has been picked up by police again.

Sources say last night an Irvine police car was waved down by people near the place Rampage was staying who said he was acting weird. This, of course, following the insane chase the day before in which the UFC fighter hit several cars in his monster truck and was arrested at gunpoint.

We're told Irving cops saw Rampage, deemed him a danger to himself and others, and took him to a hospital for observation.

Cops won't officially confirm if it's a psychiatric hold.

Story developing


----------



## Chrisl972

I'm not going to merge this thread in because people will need to see this from just a glance, but look at this. 

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/40234-tmz-round-2-rampage-picked-up-again.html


----------



## Hett

This sucks


----------



## xeberus

We all have our bad times. Rampage! Brother I wish you all the best, get some counseling and talk to someone. 

I hope he can recover and regain his composure. He really is a great fighter and has some of the best personality in the ufc.


----------



## Dioxippus

Man, not a good couple of days for Rampage. If he can't get himself together he's going to ruin his whole career. It's sad because he's worked hard to get where he is (was I should say). I wonder what exactly is wrong with him...the police said there was no drugs or alcohol involved...


----------



## The Legend

cplmac said:


> I agree, this isn't his mugshot. When his mugshot gets posted it will be on The Smoking Gun. *Then again not all legit mugshots have the height and prisoner number in them*:


True, I just looked at my friends mugshot again and they didn't have the height and prison number behind it.


P.S. What did Brock get in trouble for?


----------



## HexRei

The Legend said:


> True, I just looked at my friends mugshot again and they didn't have the height and prison number behind it.
> 
> 
> P.S. What did Brock get in trouble for?


i think this might have been the time he got caught with suspected controlled substances- HGH if I recall correctly.


----------



## Drogo

Toxic said:


> Im I the only one scared by the fact that if you read the last page Zarlok makes the most sense? Scary but he is right to think that Rampage can plea bargain and get no jail time I think is pretty absurd, he is gonna be facing multiple felonies in an open and shut case, not matter how good his lawyer he isnt gonna walk away from this unscathed. I will bet anyone here Rampage does time regardless of anything that is discovered from here on out.


He isn't walking away unscathed, nobody is saying that. He is going to get convicted, probably on multiple charges. Those convictions will affect him significantly, are going to hurt his career to some extent and definitely cost him a lot of money in lawyers and/or fines. However it isn't absurd at all to think that he won't do jail time. The US judicial system is heavily weigted with a "no harm no foul" attitude (that I don't agree with but that is for another post). He didn't hurt anyone seriously and he is rich enough to afford top notch representation. Those two factors alone are enough to almost ensure that he won't do any jail time beyond the one night or whatever he just did while waiting for bail. 

If you want to bet on it, as I said before I'm happy to take the "no jail" side of the bet (pending full details of the case with regard to priors and drug/alcohol level).

Of course given the speed of the court system we'll be looking at about a two year wait to resolve the bet.


----------



## HexRei

Braveheart said:


> The situation is getting worse today.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailypilot.com/articles/2008/07/16/publicsafety/dpt-jacksonfolo071708.txt


Ehh... Anytime a celebrity is in a collision, people come out of the woodwork with injuries, $$$ smells nice... I'd take this with a grain of salt.


----------



## ToeZup

What the heck is going here? I really hope someone can help him.


----------



## HexRei

If what they say is true, this time the pickup is a good thing. The poor guy has major issues right now, at least he got picked up before he had a chance to hurt himself or do some other crazy thing.


----------



## Bob Pataki

HexRei said:


> If what they say is true, this time the pickup is a good thing. The poor guy has major issues right now, at least he got picked up before he had a chance to hurt himself or do some other crazy thing.


Well put.


----------



## SimplyNate

Well she was the one he sideswiped so yeah who knows.


----------



## Dioxippus

HexRei said:


> If what they say is true, this time the pickup is a good thing. The poor guy has major issues right now, at least he got picked up before he had a chance to hurt himself or do some other crazy thing.


Yeah maybe he'll get the help he needs now. I hope so, he is a good fighter and I'd like to see him again.


----------



## Warchild

Zarlok said:


> A functioning brain and lots of relevant knowledge.
> 
> My guess is 1.5 years, *BUT *only about half of it he will have to serve, assuming he doesn't do anything stupid. Then he will probably get a suspended sentence(probation) for the rest. The only question in my mind is if he will be able to secure home detention. I'm not sure how friendly that state is to that type of arrangement.



Well my experience of 6 years as a police officer, a B.S. in Criminal Justice with a concentration in Homeland Security and countless hours of courtroom experience tells me that the ADA( Assistant District Attorney) will likely plead it down if his prior record is clean. Why? Budget maybe? Do you understand how much trials cost? It's easier to plead down with a defendant that has a clean record. This is assuming his record is clean.


----------



## The Legend

HexRei said:


> i think this might have been the time he got caught with suspected controlled substances- HGH if I recall correctly.


Thanks, it was probably before or after he was with WWE because I don't ever remember hearing him get into trouble while he was with them.


----------



## Toxic

Im thinking Jackson has had a mental breakdown, Dana better get that man some help before this gets even uglier.


----------



## shatterproof

jeeze, it's turning into a train wreck. 

I wanted to believe that Page simply got spooked after hitting one car and ran... digging himself a hole that just got deeper and deeper. Lots of people have been there... spooked after a fender bender, they take off.

hope he's good... nothing but good will to send his way. The strap isn't everything... of all people, i'd have thought Page would be the one to realize this.


----------



## sillywillybubba

man this sucks...not because im a huge rampage fan or anything, but i hate to see people lose their minds and end up doing something that F-s up every thing that they worked so hard for. hopefully he can get some help get his head on straight, and get back to what he is best at.


----------



## SimplyNate

I could of sworn I read somewhere that Rampage wasn't allowed into Canada based on a prior assault conviction a long time ago. Maybe it was someone else though I'll see if I can find it.

Edit: It was assault.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81

Warchild said:


> Well my experience of 6 years as a police officer, a B.S. in Criminal Justice with a concentration in Homeland Security and countless hours of courtroom experience tells me that the ADA( Assistant District Attorney) will likely plead it down if his prior record is clean. Why? Budget maybe? Do you understand how much trials cost? It's easier to plead down with a defendant that has a clean record. This is assuming his record is clean.


I gotta agree here (my experience is limited to only research papers and Law & Order though). I just don't see a guy with no criminal record and tons of money to pay the fines (not to mention have a great attorney) getting much time, if any. Especially since first-time offenders that murder for the first time sometimes get out in 1.5 years. Misdameanor charges are the most likely here.


----------



## stitch1z

I'd really like to know what Forrest is thinking as he hears these updates. I know he has no _reason_ to feel bad... But still. You know that all this is putting a tiny damper on Forrest's celebrations.


----------



## MJB23

Wow this is terrible news. Rampage really needs to see a psychatrist or something. Dana should be right by his side doing everything he can to get Ramapage better. 

Based on the interview before he got arrested it sounds to me like Rampage has/had something serious going on in his life that's really been stressing him out or bothering him. I also think he's having a falling out with Juanito because of comments he said in the interview. I think between something going on in his personal life and losing the belt he's snapped and has had a mental breakdown. It's good they picked him up before him or someone else got hurt.


----------



## HexRei

Warchild said:


> Well my experience of 6 years as a police officer, a B.S. in Criminal Justice with a concentration in Homeland Security and countless hours of courtroom experience tells me that the ADA( Assistant District Attorney) will likely plead it down if his prior record is clean. Why? Budget maybe? Do you understand how much trials cost? It's easier to plead down with a defendant that has a clean record. This is assuming his record is clean.


Agreed. A friend of mine got caught with a lb of weed and a bunch of hash, for a total of four felonies (possession and transportation). He had a perfect record, his lawyer was able to plead it down to a single felony, and he got all but a month of his 2 1/2 yr sentence suspended. I realize its not the same crime, but still. I believe Page's last run in with the law was back in his college years, like ten years ago +. He's gonna pay a big fine, maybe serve a token sentence in the local jail (where he'll probably be signing more autographs than legal papers), and in the meantime hopefully get his shit together and realize how close he was to losing it all.


----------



## SimplyNate

Yeah he had a assault convicition a while back. No doubt the crown will still use it against him though.


----------



## MJB23

I don't think jail time would be the best thing for Rampage at this point. I read the thread that Chris linked and Rampage has some serious mental issues right now. Jail is not the type of place for a person like that. He needs to be undergoing help to get his head back on straight. I hope the attorney's and the judge can see this and get him the help he needs.


----------



## Toxic

Now if Rampage had hurt somebody, after Dana bailed him out could you imagine the shit storm that would rain down on MMA?


----------



## sillywillybubba

does anyone know exactly what the charges are? if so i can give you a rough estimate of what the punishments for such charges are...but as in all cases its up to the judges discresion.

i do know that for a hit and run, its up to 6 months in jail or 1000 in fines or both
i know that deliberately run away or attempt to evade a peace officer performing his/her duties (police pursuit). The punishment is up to one year in county jail. but those are just california state guidlines.


----------



## Bazza89

HexRei said:


> i think this might have been the time he got caught with suspected controlled substances- HGH if I recall correctly.


Yeah I heard about that, apparently he was arrested for buying a load of steroids but it turned out they weren't roids after all or something like that and it got dropped.

Rampage certainly doesn't look himself in the picture though, hope he comes through this alright.


----------



## Kartman1

Has anyone actually got any facts on this or are we all commenting on rumours... I haven't seen any actual News broadcasts about it, it's all links to other forums so far.

Happy to be put straight...


----------



## crispsteez

geez. things for rampage just keep getting worse and worse.


----------



## BrFighter07

wow even more bad news i hope rampage can recover and get back to fighting


----------



## Toxic

Warchild said:


> Well my experience of 6 years as a police officer, a B.S. in Criminal Justice with a concentration in Homeland Security and countless hours of courtroom experience tells me that the ADA( Assistant District Attorney) will likely plead it down if his prior record is clean. Why? Budget maybe? Do you understand how much trials cost? It's easier to plead down with a defendant that has a clean record. This is assuming his record is clean.



Im Canadian but I find this extremely hard to believe , is this not an extremely dangerous precedent to be setting in such a high profile case? As a police officer does it not concern you the message they are sending about running from the cops?


----------



## Fieos

This only furthers my opinion that Ramapage needs a new camp and a new manager.


----------



## 70seven

Its sad to say, but with everything happening, I dont know if Rampage will be able to come back to fighting like he was. I don't know how all the fighters and the fan would react to his comeback, people will see him in a different light. 

Wonder what Juanito, Bisping and his training camp has to say about all this.


----------



## Toxic

What about a guy like James Irvin, days away from the biggest fight of his career.


----------



## Warchild

Toxic said:


> Im Canadian but I find this extremely hard to believe , is this not an extremely dangerous precedent to be setting in such a high profile case? As a police officer does it not concern you the message they are sending about running from the cops?


Oh hell yes it does. Let me tell you this. Almost every DUI arrest I had was pleaded down to DWI, even for 4th and 5th time offenders. Now my DUI cases were lock tight, even a junior attorney could prosecute one of these, but because of case loads they were for the most part pleaded down. This is done so they can fine them and place them on probation. Probation is a HUGE money maker because your P.O. can violate you for anything thus causing more court dates and more fines, more fines equal more revenue. There is no money in the cure, only the treatment. A revolving door with the same faces. Alot of the inmates I was in contact with would beg to "Flatten" their sentence, which means serve the entire thing instead of half jail and half probation.


----------



## Zarlok

HexRei said:


> If what they say is true, this time the pickup is a good thing. The poor guy has major issues right now, at least he got picked up before he had a chance to hurt himself or do some other crazy thing.


What? So last time the pickup was a "bad thing"? As mind-bogglingly ridiculous as that sounds, it sure seems that's what you are implying.


----------



## Arlovski_Fan

Wow this is weird. Why is he having this mental breakdown? I can't imagine its losing the title.

@Zarlok, dude I think he meant it as "Rampage was picked up in order to help him" as in this is helpful towards Rampage, as opposed to last time where Rampage broke the law and was picked up in a "bad" way. Calm down dude, you seem to get really jumpy. You'd have more friends if you relaxed a bit lol


----------



## ManBearPig

Could be Bi-Polar.. I went through that a few years back with a family member.. scary stuff.

Hope he gets on meds soon.


----------



## SlammedSL1

This is so weird...I don't know what to think


----------



## cabby

Page is taking things pretty hard man.............


----------



## Rated

So is this because he lost the title or what?


----------



## Drogo

Sounds like Bi Polar symptoms. This could actually help his case with the hit and run etc. since they will obviously cut him plenty of slack if he has a medical condition.

That is the the good news for him, the bad news is that his career is likely over if he is Bi Polar or suffering from clinical depression. They can be controlled with medication and other support so that the person can have a functional, basically "normal" life. However competing as a professional athlete is a different story, the intensity of training needed there is almost impossible to maintain with that kind of mental disorder. Maybe someone, somewhere has done it but it doesn't bode well for Rampage.


----------



## Toxic

Rated said:


> So is this because he lost the title or what?


 Its actually possible, if he was a bit of a paranoid delusional before the close decision and people telling him he won could possibly convince him that he is right and EVERYONE is out to get him which would be why he would run from the first accident, (they are gonna get him). Honetly if its not drugs (paranoia could be caused by drugs) this is my bet.


The reason for this opinion is that I know a guy who managed a company from the ground up to a multimillion dollar company, he was always a little paranoid and when the assistant manager left the company and the guy who took over that position started making some changes the manger became increasingly paranoid over what he percieved as a loss not only of his control but of his level of sucess which caused him to self medicate and ended with a court ordered stint in rehab after he was caught running from the cops in a field.


----------



## Fieos

Ok, my conspiracy side is coming out a bit.

Suppose you were Rampage's boss/manager and you found out he did something completely stupid while drunk/high/depressed... Would it make sense to immediately bail him out, then get him on some combination of painkiller/anti-depressants that would jack him up a bit and then anonymously report him as acting strange while under the influence of the drugs. It would pretty much stip him of accountability of his earlier actions and play a sympathy card. I'm not saying everything so far isn't legitimate, but if you were trying to bury something I think you'd see a similar series of events unfold. Rampage is a multi-million dollar investment.


----------



## Toro

Fieos said:


> Ok, my conspiracy side is coming out a bit.
> 
> Suppose you were Rampage's boss/manager and you found out he did something completely stupid while drunk/high/depressed... Would it make sense to immediately bail him out, then get him on some combination of painkiller/anti-depressants that would jack him up a bit and then anonymously report him as acting strange while under the influence of the drugs. It would pretty much stip him of accountability of his earlier actions and play a sympathy card. I'm not saying everything so far isn't legitimate, but if you were trying to bury something I think you'd see a similar series of events unfold. Rampage is a multi-million dollar investment.


That's one of the things that came to mind when I read that he was detained again for his own safety. It is highly unlikely though.


----------



## Chrisl972

Toxic said:


> Now if Rampage had hurt somebody, after Dana bailed him out could you imagine the shit storm that would rain down on MMA?


I don't think that situation would make MMA look worse. It's not up to Dana on whether or not Rampage was allowed bail, that decision was up to the Judge to make.

I really do hope that something is figured out soon and they get him what help he needs.





Zarlok said:


> What? So last time the pickup was a "bad thing"? As mind-bogglingly ridiculous as that sounds, it sure seems that's what you are implying.


Dude, you REALLY have to stop trying to pick fights with EVERYONE. There was nothing in his post that should have sparked a fight. So that tells me that you are just out looking for one. I have no problems with people on here having different opinions then others, but just looking for arguements will not be tolerated. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mobley101

Chrisl972 said:


> I don't think that situation would make MMA look worse. It's not up to Dana on whether or not Rampage was allowed bail, that decision was up to the Judge to make.
> 
> I really do hope that something is figured out soon and they get him what help he needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, you REALLY have to stop trying to pick fights with EVERYONE. There was nothing in his post that should have sparked a fight. So that tells me that you are just out looking for one. I have no problems with people on here having different opinions then others, but just looking for arguements will not be tolerated. :thumbsup:



Completely agree with everything you just said, especially about Zarlok


----------



## Toxic

Chrisl972 said:


> I don't think that situation would make MMA look worse. It's not up to Dana on whether or not Rampage was allowed bail, that decision was up to the Judge to make.


 Really, I think the media would jump all over that fact and want to hold the UFC and by collateral damage all of MMA accountable for Rampages actions post bail, hell to a certain degree Im sure the UFC and all of MMA are gonna be held accountable for his actions anyways, although Im really shocked by how little media response this has garnered.


----------



## thedude86

Zarlok said:


> How do you know what Rampage's record is???
> 
> With the severity of the incdent that I have read, it's highly unlikley he is going to find a judge that will sentence him concurrently. I think he's looking at an absolute minimum of 1.5 years, 2.5-3 years more realistically.


Theres no way, hel plead down to a lesser charge for sure because he has the money to get a good lawyer. Also his crimes are all against property not against people so the judge or jury will take that into account. Also hes famous so you know their gonna go easy on him. Id say 30 to 60 days at most, but probably not even that.


----------



## Chris32

This is very odd, I feel bad for Rampage...

I'm wondering if the loss combined with all the BS his coach is spouting has Rampage depressed and thinking about suicide. 

He seemed to take the loss well on the night of the fight saying he got his ass whooped but Juanito stirring the pot afterwards like he did probably focked with his head a bit...

Quinton seems like a genuinely nice human being I'm really hoping he pulls through this intact...


----------



## thedude86

Drogo said:


> Sounds like Bi Polar symptoms. This could actually help his case with the hit and run etc. since they will obviously cut him plenty of slack if he has a medical condition.
> 
> That is the the good news for him, the bad news is that his career is likely over if he is Bi Polar or suffering from clinical depression. They can be controlled with medication and other support so that the person can have a functional, basically "normal" life. However competing as a professional athlete is a different story, the intensity of training needed there is almost impossible to maintain with that kind of mental disorder. Maybe someone, somewhere has done it but it doesn't bode well for Rampage.



Tyson is bi polar and he was still a boxer. But he did go off his meds when he was training for a fight.


----------



## Warchild

I don't agree with Zarlock on most of this Rampage deal.... but racial overtones? I just don't see it. In all matters of opinion, debate is futile.


----------



## Chrisl972

As I said before, it's not up to Dana to decide on whether or not Rampage is fit to be out on bail. I can't see anyone blaming him for coming to the aid of one of his fighters after the court had decided that he was ok to be on the streets again. Rampage is accountable for his own actions, before and after he was released on bail. 

As far as the major news not really covering this event, I guess that really does let us know that MMA has not yet made it to the level that we all thought it had. It seems to still be a novelty news item at best right now.


----------



## ozz525

As long as there is nothing wrong with Rampage in the head, nothing much will come of this probably some probation.


----------



## Jewbacca

This sucks...poor Rampage, he must be going through some bad psychiatric issues. 

And why are you some of you guys more concerned with the effects it is going to have on MMA rather than what is wrong with Rampage's health? To me it's sounds like something is really wrong, and all I am thinking about is that I hope he gets better and gets past this whole mess.


----------



## Warchild

ManBearPig said:


> Could be Bi-Polar.. I went through that a few years back with a family member.. scary stuff.
> 
> Hope he gets on meds soon.



Good point...definitely not something to rule out.


----------



## Drogo

thedude86 said:


> Tyson is bi polar and he was still a boxer. But he did go off his meds when he was training for a fight.


I don't see any reference to Tyson being bi polar. I saw one mention of him having depression, in any case look how badly Tyson's career degenerated. 

I'm not saying it is impossible but it is another monumental difficulty in an already difficult field. It takes so much effort for these guys to get where they are, to have to do it and struggle with a mental health issue and medication is going to be too much in most cases.


----------



## milkkid291

ozz525 said:


> As long as there is nothing wrong with Rampage in the head, nothing much will come of this probably some probation.


Depends on if those drivers he hit want to press charges or not... or the pedestrians that were sent running.


----------



## HexRei

bleh.


----------



## Fieos

smokeythebear said:


> I hope he gets the death penalty for this. He's a disgrace to mma.


And you are a disgrace as a fan. He is still a human being.


----------



## Jewbacca

smokeythebear said:


> I hope he gets the death penalty for this. He's a disgrace to mma.


Great first post

A new troll we have on our hands...it's like they're endless


----------



## crispsteez

smokeythebear said:


> I hope he gets the death penalty for this. He's a disgrace to mma.


lmao. i'm laughin cause that was a joke, right? maybe some underlying sarcasm..:confused02:


----------



## wafb

vandalian said:


> Josh Barnett was busted for roids, and his name is still mud with UFC.
> 
> Sean Sherk got busted for roids, and received a title shot less than a year later.


but they were not busted by police, it was the athletic commision that caught them.


----------



## HexRei

milkkid291 said:


> Depends on if those drivers he hit want to press charges or not... or the pedestrians that were sent running.


The other drivers can only file civil suits, and in civil suits all they can really do is take his money. He's been booked on everything criminal that he can be at this time, unless it turns out he was DUI or had some illegal shit in the truck (which seems unlikely, since they'd have found it by now). 

Assault or attempted murder wouldn't stick in this case since he clearly was evading cops, not trying to hurt others, and in that case only the three charges he had really apply.


----------



## HexRei

smokeythebear said:


> I hope he gets the death penalty for this. He's a disgrace to mma.


Troll.


----------



## milkkid291

HexRei said:


> The other drivers can only file civil suits, and in civil suits all they can really do is take his money. He's been booked on everything criminal that he can be at this time, unless it turns out he was DUI or had some illegal shit in the truck (which seems unlikely, since they'd have found it by now).
> 
> Assault or attempted murder wouldn't stick in this case since he clearly was evading cops, not trying to hurt others, and in that case only the three charges he had really apply.


What would driving in the other lane, weaving in and out of traffic, driving on the sidewalk with pedestrians on it, and hitting one last final car before stopping account for then? Charge wise.


----------



## HexRei

milkkid291 said:


> What would driving in the other lane, weaving in and out of traffic, driving on the sidewalk with pedestrians on it, and hitting one last final car before stopping account for then? Charge wise.


Reckless driving and Hit n run (aka Fleeing the scene of an accident) cover that situation. you forgot that he also fled from police so he gets Evasion too.


----------



## BloodJunkie

smokeythebear said:


> I hope he gets the death penalty for this. He's a disgrace to mma.


That was not the best first post I have seen smokey, I'm willing to give you the benefit of the doubt and assume you were being sarcastic but please try to not stir up the pot with comments like that. It seemed to me like an inflamatory statement but like I said you will be given the BOTD on this one.

If you truly believe that he deserves the death penalty you should have provided some substance to the post and given us an explanation of why you think he should be so extremely punished.


***** EDIT *****



smokeythebear said:


> ***********


Nevermind.....bye bye


----------



## Dioxippus

RVCA said:


> A new troll we have on our hands...it's like they're endless


A seemingly endless supply. And the sad reality is, it's only going to get worse the more popular MMA becomes.


----------



## HexRei

cockyguy said:


> The sad reality is, there will be more black ppl competing the more popular MMA becomes. MMA will be tarnished forever.


look who re-registered. go away troll.


----------



## Dioxippus

cockyguy said:


> The sad reality is, there will be more black ppl competing the more popular MMA becomes. MMA will be tarnished forever.


Bigot.

EDIT: No one feed this troll lol. I will stop now.


----------



## Fieos

cockyguy said:


> The sad reality is, there will be more black ppl competing the more popular MMA becomes. MMA will be tarnished forever.


You must be so bored.... Go play java games on break.com or something.


----------



## Redrum

it's just unbelievable that someone would post something like that. :thumbsdown:

Quinton Jackson is a human being with a heart and a soul, and it seems clear that he is having very serious trouble at this time in his life. i can't understand why someone would kick him while he is down. Smokeythebear, i sincerely hope that if at anytime in your life you have similar problems you will be supported by compassionate people rather than someone with negative and toxic sentiments like the ones you displayed here.


----------



## Dioxippus

Redrum said:


> it's just unbelievable that someone would post something like that. :thumbsdown:
> 
> Quinton Jackson is a human being with a heart and a soul, and it seems clear that he is having very serious trouble at this time in his life. i can't understand why someone would kick him while he is down. Smokeythebear, i sincerely hope that if at anytime in your life you have similar problems you will be supported by compassionate people rather than someone with negative and toxic sentiments like the ones you displayed here.


I really enjoy reading posts like these. True MMA fans are such intelligent, caring people. There are exceptions of course, but generally they're very decent people. Rep + for you my friend


----------



## sicc

Mike Tyson v2


----------



## BloodJunkie

Redrum said:


> it's just unbelievable that someone would post something like that. :thumbsdown:
> 
> Quinton Jackson is a human being with a heart and a soul, and it seems clear that he is having very serious trouble at this time in his life. i can't understand why someone would kick him while he is down. Smokeythebear, i sincerely hope that if at anytime in your life you have similar problems you will be supported by compassionate people rather than someone with negative and toxic sentiments like the ones you displayed here.


Once again you have brought a great post Redrum. You are quickly becoming one of my favorite posters. Keep up the good work brother.

By the way, I already smoked smokeythebear so he won't be posting that drivel anymore.


----------



## Dioxippus

BloodJunkie said:


> Once again you have brought a great post Redrum. You are quickly becoming one of my favorite posters. Keep up the good work brother.
> 
> By the way, I already smoked smokeythebear so he won't be posting that drivel anymore.


I agree, great posts redrum. Great name too btw lol.
Thanks for smoking that racist troll too


----------



## Ape City

Very sad news. When I heard about the first one my thought was "oh, gee, well boys will be boys". I really thought he maybe just tossed a few too many back and went for a cruise (not that it is okay to do that either).

But now it seems clear that he is dealing with some serious personal issues.

On the remote chance that someone who knows Quinton reads these forums I wish him all the best.


----------



## Redrum

BloodJunkie and Dioxippus, thank you both so much for the kind words. i must confess that this person's posts pretty much broke me then made me very angry. i try not to post when i am angry, because i have gotten in trouble for doing so in the past, and i really made a fool of myself at the time.

in this case though i refuse to respond to his hate with hate in kind even though i wanted to curse him. i believe that is what he wants, so that all of us can dwell in his misery. rather i am just going to reaffirm my support and love for quinton, and wish that this poster experiences more love and compassion in his life than he gives out.

EDIT: Apecity, i was sort of wondering the same thing. if anyone knows of an address, an e-mail, or a website that quinton will see, i would like to send him a message of support. i know he doesn't know me from adam, but i want him to know i am right there with him in spirit, and i want to see him doing well as soon as possible.


----------



## smokelaw1

Apecity said:


> On the remote chance that someone who knows Quinton reads these forums I wish him all the best.


X2. I wish there was a way for fans to (in a non-creepy nuthuggery man-love "misery" weird sorta way) send a "we're with you through your troubles, whatever they are" message to him.


----------



## Redrum

cartman123 said:


> ******


welcome back smokey, still hating i see. i do wonder what it is like to walk in your shoes, luckily i will never know.


----------



## Walker

Man I read about this being a "rumor" this morning on another site and I was wishing it was just that- a rumor. As others have said much better than I could earlier in this thread I just wish the man the best and regardless of fighting again I just hope he came overcome this and get back to living his life again.


----------



## Chrisl972

It's the bandamone guy. We'll try to keep up with his posting, but please don't quote him. That's just more work for us to fix when he says stuff.


----------



## Redrum

whoops, sorry. understood, sir.


----------



## Darkwraith

Man, it just keeps going and going. I sure hope he gets to a better place in his life. Maybe we should start a big Electronic get well card somewhere...


----------



## vandalian

wafb said:


> but they were not busted by police, it was the athletic commision that caught them.


What I mean is that these are very similar incidents that UFC handled very differently. So yeah, it will be interesting to compare the way they handle this to the way they handled the Jesse Taylor incident.


----------



## wafb

Well, in the end it's all about the Benjamins right?


----------



## Just a Fan

And Everyone negative reps me when I say he has no class hahaha this guy has tons of class this proves me wrong.


----------



## Wokka

This is so sad, I just want to find out whats going on.


----------



## Lurch

Just a Fan said:


> And Everyone negative reps me when I say he has no class hahaha this guy has tons of class this proves me wrong.


It sounds like he might have a medical condition, which really wouldn't have anything to do with someone's class. Im no grammar or spelling nazi, but if you don't want "negative rep", perhaps you should post with punctuation and, of course, make sense when you post.


----------



## MLS

Good post Lurch.


----------



## box

Reckless driving will get you a 400 dollar ticket, evading & hit & run will probably be a hefty fine, and 30 days in jail depending on his prior record. Thats about what I see coming, if the reports are what actually happened.


----------



## Incantation

I will never understand racism.

I couldn't watch the pre-chase interview through till the end. I just couldn't. He seemed so different and disturbing from his usual persona. And that wasn't hung-over/morning-after different either. It almost seemed like he'd suffered some kind of mental trauma and was having trouble coordinating his thoughts. It was truly sad and I had to turn off the stream.


----------



## Organik

jeeez the cops are whoopin rampages ass


----------



## HexRei

box said:


> Reckless driving will get you a 400 dollar ticket, evading & hit & run will probably be a hefty fine, and 30 days in jail depending on his prior record. Thats about what I see coming, if the reports are what actually happened.


That's basically my assessment as well. Although he will pay more in probation fees and civil suits most likely, and he'll probably have a bit of suspended sentence hanging over his head if he fucks up again.


----------



## djants

Vince Neil only served 30 days in the eighties for killing Razzle of Hanoi Rocks in a drunk driving accident...it feasible that Rampage will do no time..


----------



## Deadpool

This is absolutely insane.


----------



## leifdawg

Wow....


----------



## The Legend

*Dana White comments on Rampage*



MMAMANIA said:


> In a chat with the Las Vegas Sun today UFC Vice President of Government and Regulatory Affairs, Marc Ratner, said the company was “still gathering information” on Quinton “Rampage” Jackson’s strange behavior over the past several days.
> 
> In the two days since the 30-year-old fighter was arrested following a hit and run accident in California the UFC has been virtually mum. However, several media outlets reported that UFC President Dana White flew to California to bail out the former champ.
> 
> And while in the “Golden State” White was interviewed by a radio station called KLOS. Here’s what he had to say via Yahoo!Sports.com:
> 
> *“I’m actually here right now, I’m in Southern California. I’ve been dealing with this all day yesterday, I haven’t really gotten to the bottom of this yet. I don’t know what I’m going to do about it yet. Last night when he got out, Rampage is very religious … yeah I’m dealing with it…. It’s not really about a fine. At the end of the day, we care about these guys. A lot of these guys are our friends. I want to find out what’s wrong with Rampage and get him taken care of.”*
> 
> A day after the arrest (and White’s interview), Jackson was involved in another situation with police that led to him being taken to see mental health professionals.
> 
> UFC.com has no mention of the arrest.
> 
> In addition, in an ESPN.com chat today Tim Sylvia fielded a question about the recent legal problems encountered by Quinton “Rampage” Jackson.
> 
> Both Sylvia and Jackson are former UFC champions.
> 
> “I feel for Rampage. I’ve been there. Unfortunately, he’s handled it differently than others have. My heart goes out to him. I wish I could go and take him and bring him to Iowa and help settle him down. He’s a friend
> of mine.”
> 
> Sylvia also spoke about his training and preparation for his Saturday fight with Fedor Emelianenko at Affliction: “Banned.”
> 
> Former UFC light heavyweight champion, Chuck Liddell, also weighed in on the topic in a recent TMZ.com interview. Jackson defeated Liddell to capture the 205-pound crown.
> 
> Here are his thoughts:
> 
> “I know Rampage in and out of the ring. He is a great showman in the ring and a smart level-leaded businessman outside of it. I am shocked over this. It’s really out of character for him. I don’t know all the details on what happened, but i just hope everyone involved is ok.”
> 
> Finally, his good friend and training partner, Michael Bisping, also shared his thoughts via The Sun on the bizarre string of events that have transpired in the last 48 hours.
> 
> Here’s what “The Count” had to say:
> 
> “I’m reeling in shock after hearing about Rampage. I’m devastated for him. It’s not like Rampage. He’s a good guy, he’s a law-abiding citizen. I’m very, very concerned for him. He’s a very close friend and this certainly doesn’t sound like him. I’m concerned about what’s going on…. If you lose a fight you’re always very upset but Rampage is experienced — it’s not the first time he’s lost a fight -– he’s been on the scene a long time. Initially he was disappointed at losing but he seemed to take it all in good spirits. I spoke to him last Thursday before I flew back to England and he seemed fine -– the same old Rampage — so I’m shocked and concerned.”
> 
> Join the club.


Source: http://mmamania.com/2008/07/17/tim-...-ratner-comment-on-rampage-jackson-situation/

I thought everybody would like to know Dana's thought on it, it's good to hear he is in Cali helping out Rampage.


----------



## BloodJunkie

Good find Legend.

It's good to hear that Dana is concerned about getting Rampage help instead of hiding from the situation. I think as bad of a rap as Dana gets he is actually a decent guy on a personal level. He really does seem to care about the guys he considers friends.


----------



## A Rich Ace

Yeah, thanks for that. Watching the Ultimate Fighter this season and getting to know Rampages personality, I must say I am a little surprised to hear about this as well.


----------



## AstroBouncer

Its possible that some supplements hes been taking may have disrupted his biochemisty and could be causing panic attacks or another psychiatric condition. I speak from past experience in that this (while it sounds simple) is no laughing matter and can be really tough to deal with. They can also lead to chemical imbalances that can cause depression or worse. As an example, in 2006 the government here banned all supplement prohormones (like Andro) mostly because of the health risks from them.


----------



## lazer

man ...that’s got to be a hard hit for Rampage and the company ... I just hope everyone involved (and himself) are going to be alright ...that’s the most important thing right now.


----------



## lazer

Deadpool said:


> This is absolutely insane.


i agree ..I still trying to comprehend this one ...if you want drama in the UFC ...I guess it could be just around the corner at any time. crazy


----------



## MJB23

This is a really tough time for Rampage. I'm glad Dana is there and wants to help him out.


----------



## mma17

Another great find Legend. But why did they ruin the article with a Tim Sylvia interview at the end?


----------



## lazer

I know there has been a lot said about Dana in the past and sometimes I don’t know how to take it, but I believed deep down inside that he is a very genuine individual who tries to do his best with what is given to him in times of trouble. He has only struck me as the type of person who is for the fighters in general.


----------



## cabby

Good read and hope to see Page straighten up a bit, just been a bit frusturated lately


----------



## Zarlok

Warchild said:


> Oh hell yes it does. Let me tell you this. Almost every DUI arrest I had was pleaded down to DWI, even for 4th and 5th time offenders. Now my DUI cases were lock tight, even a junior attorney could prosecute one of these, but because of case loads they were for the most part pleaded down. This is done so they can fine them and place them on probation. Probation is a HUGE money maker because your P.O. can violate you for anything thus causing more court dates and more fines, more fines equal more revenue. There is no money in the cure, only the treatment. A revolving door with the same faces. Alot of the inmates I was in contact with would beg to "Flatten" their sentence, which means serve the entire thing instead of half jail and half probation.



Give me Break, Johny Cochrane. Although DUI and DWI terminology vary from state to state, in no state is a DWI a lesser crime than a DUI. Hence there is no "pleading down" from DUI to DWI. The would be "pleading up". The DA doesn't give a rats ass how much money the city makes. Further, sentcing someone to jail time does no preclude them from being fined. They have no relation to each other whatsoever. I've never seen a felony law in any state that does not say "*jail time and/or fines up to X*".


----------



## Warchild

Zarlok said:


> Give me Break, Johny Cochrane. Although DUI and DWI terminology vary from state to state, in no state is a DWI a lesser crime than a DUI. Hence there is no "pleading down" from DUI to DWI. The would be "pleading up". The DA doesn't give a rats ass how much money the city makes. Further, sentcing someone to jail time does no preclude them from being fined. They have no relation to each other whatsoever. I've never seen a felony law in any state that does not say "*jail time and/or fines up to X*".


Okay, so I was obviously mistaken by defending you in a previous post and you are simply out to start arguments with name calling. I however will not bite. You are clueless when it comes to the law and the court system. May I please see your resume that qualifies you to make such assumptions? I thought so... You obviously skimmed through my post and made no effort to comprehend any of it. The only thing you are correct in is the difference between DUI and DWI, it boils down to fines and the length a license is suspended or revoked and how many previous convictions, but again you missed the point of my assertion. It's more detrimental to the offenders record in the long run but can help them avoid jail time. Court fines are almost always given, with or without jail time. If you don't think DA's and ADA's aren't driven by revenue you are sadly mistaken. What do you think makes up a large portion of a departments budget? REVENUE! Which is gained by traffic citations and court fines. Where do you think the city gets the money to pave your streets or to buy new city vehicles, make new parks? You guessed it, revenue. Jesus, wake up bro. It's apparent you have spent no time in or around the legal system. Probation is simply a revenue generating tool, period. Ask any convict, they will tell you that flattening your sentence is better than probation any day of the week. If I could take back my positive rep I gave you for speaking your mind I would. You telling me I'm wrong is like me telling A Silva that his striking is sloppy, any way you cut, it's simply wrong.


----------



## JuggNuttz

Warchild said:


> Okay, so I was obviously mistaken by defending you in a previous post and you are simply out to start arguments with name calling. I however will not bite. You are clueless when it comes to the law and the court system. May I please see your resume that qualifies you to make such assumptions? I thought so... You obviously skimmed through my post and made no effort to comprehend any of it. Court fines are almost always given, with or without jail time. If you don't think DA's and ADA's aren't driven by revenue you are sadly mistaken. What do you think makes up a large portion of a departments budget? REVENUE! Which is gained by traffic citations and court fines. Where do you think the city gets the money to pave your streets or to buy new city vehicles, make new parks? You guessed it, revenue. Jesus, wake up bro. It's apparent you have spent no time in or around the legal system. Probation is simply a revenue generating tool, period. Ask any convict, they will tell you that flattening your sentence is better than probation any day of the week. If I could take back my positive rep I gave you for speaking your mind I would. You telling me I'm wrong is like me telling A Silva that his striking is sloppy, any way you cut, it's simply wrong.


Ive asked a few of the cops who work security where i work about this, and what they think Rampage with get. They all say its different from county to county, but believe that since no serious injuries (that we know of yet) and no criminal background, Most likley he will get 2-3 years probation, 100 hours community service and fines.. approximatly of course.


----------



## Ramzee

Wow I can't believe this....


----------



## Zarlok

Warchild said:


> Okay, so I was obviously mistaken by defending you in a previous post and you are simply out to start arguments with name calling. I however will not bite. You are clueless when it comes to the law and the court system. May I please see your resume that qualifies you to make such assumptions? I thought so...


well, these are "discussion forums". Maybe you should get a blog? And you were, in fact, stating completely nonsensical things. I couldn't care less if you've defended my position or greased my rep. It doesn't matter to me on bit. I would hope anyone would agree with the unvarnished truth and incontrovertible facts. You don't get cookie or a free pass if a single logical thought occcurs to you at a sinlge point in your life. Sorry.



Warchild said:


> You obviously skimmed through my post and made no effort to comprehend any of it. The only thing you are correct in is the difference between DUI and DWI...


Why would I bother? You start off the post by basing your points all off a bogus claim of people "pleading down" from a DUI to a DWI. *Garbage in, garbage out*. Why should I assume anything else you have to say has any credibility whatsoever? Everyone on the internet is a doctor/lawyer, is over 6' tall and makes a 6 figure income. Yadda, yadda. But as far as I'm concerned, you are only as good as your last setence. And yours filled me with nothing but incredulity.


----------



## MJB23

Warchild said:


> Okay, so I was obviously mistaken by defending you in a previous post and you are simply out to start arguments with name calling. I however will not bite. You are clueless when it comes to the law and the court system. May I please see your resume that qualifies you to make such assumptions? I thought so... You obviously skimmed through my post and made no effort to comprehend any of it. The only thing you are correct in is the difference between DUI and DWI, it boils down to fines and the length a license is suspended or revoked and how many previous convictions, but again you missed the point of my assertion. It's more detrimental to the offenders record in the long run but can help them avoid jail time. Court fines are almost always given, with or without jail time. If you don't think DA's and ADA's aren't driven by revenue you are sadly mistaken. What do you think makes up a large portion of a departments budget? REVENUE! Which is gained by traffic citations and court fines. Where do you think the city gets the money to pave your streets or to buy new city vehicles, make new parks? You guessed it, revenue. Jesus, wake up bro. It's apparent you have spent no time in or around the legal system. Probation is simply a revenue generating tool, period. Ask any convict, they will tell you that flattening your sentence is better than probation any day of the week. If I could take back my positive rep I gave you for speaking your mind I would. You telling me I'm wrong is like me telling A Silva that his striking is sloppy, any way you cut, it's simply wrong.





Zarlok said:


> well, these are "discussion forums". Maybe you should get a blog? And you were, in fact, stating completely nonsensical things. I couldn't care less if you've defended my position or greased my rep. It doesn't matter to me on bit. I would hope anyone would agree with the unvarnished truth and incontrovertible facts. You don't get cookie or a free pass if a single logical thought occcurs to you at a sinlge point in your life. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would I bother? You start off the post by basing your points all off a bogus claim of people "pleading down" from a DUI to a DWI. *Garbage in, garbage out*. Why should I assume anything else you have to say has any credibility whatsoever? Everyone on the internet is a doctor/lawyer, makes 6 figures, is over 6 tall and makes a 6 figure income. Yadda, yadda. But as far as I'm concerned, you are only as good as your last setence. And yours filled me with nothing but incredulity.


Who gives a shit really, neither one of you are the DA or the judge in this case so why ruin the whole thread over your stupid bickering. Neither one of you are lawyers or judges so stop trying to be one. There's no point in speculating or assuming anything until you know all the facts. Wait and find out everything and then speculate or better yet just wait and find out how the ruling goes.


----------



## Warchild

So you thought you'd join in the debate? LOL, good call. Some people will simply believe what they will despite all evidence to the contrary. In summation, I hope Rampage gets his stuff together. I think, mental capacity willing, that he should make a statement asap explaining, if possible, what exactly was going on in his mind. Would be a terrible waste of talent if this is the beginning of the end to his career.


----------



## MJB23

Warchild said:


> So you thought you'd join in the debate? LOL, good call. Some people will simply believe what they will despite all evidence to the contrary. In summation, I hope Rampage gets his stuff together. I think, mental capacity willing, that he should make a statement asap explaining, if possible, what exactly was going on in his mind. Would be a terrible waste of talent if this is the beginning of the end to his career.


I'm not joining in any debate. I don't know anything about that stuff and don't claim to but I know you guys sound stupid fighting over it and are ruining the thread.


----------



## Zarlok

mjbish23 said:


> I don't know anything about that stuff and don't claim to but I know you guys sound stupid fighting over it and are ruining the thread.


Heh. I love the irony: "I don't know anything about this stuff -- but you guys are stupid for knowing anything about it". LOL. Besides, when did not knowing what the hell you are talking about ever stop you from posting your usual vapid garbage?


----------



## MJB23

Zarlok said:


> Heh. I love the irony: "I don't know anything about this stuff -- but you guys are stupid for knowing anything about it". LOL. Besides, when did not knowing what the hell you are talking about ever stop you from posting your usual vapid garbage?


I know some about it but without taking the time to research it I'm not going to get involved in this retarded debate. It makes it hard to speculate about what the ruling or anything will be if you don't know all of the details. It hasn't been released yet whether or not he was under the influence. You guys also forgot to take into account that this isn't Rampage's first offense. He has a prior offense for assault. That can play a part in his sentencing. 

As for that last comment i'm going to ignore it because coming from you it doesn't mean much.


----------



## zarny

Hopefully Rampage is just taking the loss a little too hard. Dana should just give him the re-match and Rampage would be fine.


----------



## JuggNuttz

Zarlok said:


> Everyone on the internet is a doctor/lawyer, is over 6' tall and makes a 6 figure income. Yadda, yadda. But as far as I'm concerned, you are only as good as your last setence. And yours filled me with nothing but incredulity.




im a cashier, 5'10 and sometimes i think i dont even make 5 figures... see your post is inaccurate! :happy02:


----------



## ufcrules

I haven't read all the posts ('cause they were getting stupid) but I just heard Rampage's friends called police and reported he was displaying irratic behavior (TSN Canada). Police took Rampage to a local hospital for a mental health evaluation. Sorry if this was already posted. I'm pretty bummed out about the whole thing. I'm sure all of you are. I will not speculate as to what happened, but I have some ideas.

I'm not surprised to see Dana jump in to make sure his boy is ok. That's the difference between other promoters and him. I'm sure Rampage just needs some time away from the spotlight to get his shit together. That's what I'm hoping. To see his friends called police about his 'irratic' behavior to make sure he gets proper medical attention feels great to me. He's got friends that care about him and not just his fame/money. We in MMA won't just prop him up like fiends such as Don King did to Tyson for so many years until it was too late. The UFC feels like an organization that cares about fighters...not just the green they can make.



zarny said:


> Dana should just give him the re-match and Rampage would be fine.


Dude. As a fellow Canuck, I beg you to please retract that statement. Please.


----------



## RushFan

For some reason I just keep thinking about the comments Rampage made on the "Countdown" to UFC 86 show. 
"Do you know what they do to people in Jail? They **** people! For real!" :thumb02:


----------



## bail3yz

Zarlok said:


> Everyone on the internet is a doctor/lawyer, is over 6' tall and makes a 6 figure income. Yadda, yadda. But as far as I'm concerned, you are only as good as your last setence. And yours filled me with nothing but incredulity.


I'm a professional poker player, 6'5", make over 6 figures.


Sorry, I shouldnt feed the troll.


----------



## Risto

If UFC want to go more mainstream Jackson will never fight again. He's a ******* lunatic - no two ways about it.

The American obsession with the almighty dollar will of course mean that he will appear in some 'lesser' promotion, but UFC? No. As dictated by the obsession mentioned above.

A damn shame as the guy is obviously one of the most talented MMA fighters around.

Oh, hold on... Iron Mike was allowed to carry on... Cheese burger, anyone?


----------



## Zarlok

Pretty terse, eh? He's kind of painted himself in the corner with the whole Jesse Taylor thing. It will be really interesting to see what comes of it all. I actually wonder if Rampage's religion is part of all this, all this holy warrior of God stuff.


----------



## Warchild

So I watched that pre chase interview on TMZ and all I can say is WOW! You can see it in his freakin' eyes. He keeps referencing to God and how the Rampage you are going to see in the future is God's Rampage. He spent half the interview talking about some Dr. that worked on his arm and how he's a blessed man, and bless his money, bless his life, and how he hopes they can hang in the afterlife for a million years, just real crazy babbling.


----------



## bail3yz

Warchild said:


> So I watched that pre chase interview on TMZ and all I can say is WOW! You can see it in his freakin' eyes. He keeps referencing to God and how the Rampage you are going to see in the future is God's Rampage. He spent half the interview talking about some Dr. that worked on his arm and how he's a blessed man, and bless his money, bless his life, and how he hopes they can hang in the afterlife for a million years, just real crazy babbling.


Wow, I just watched it too... 

Incase anyone wants to see it 
http://www.tmz.com/2008/07/16/rampage-pre-rampage-im-fat-and-messed-up/
He is sounding pretty crazy in that video.. possibly on drugs? I dont know.. I wish they didnt cut pieces out.


----------



## JuggNuttz

Dana gets a bum rap all the time and i think he's awesome! this just confirmes it, who else has a boss that will jump a plane to bail you out of jail?


----------



## shatterproof

damnit, you know we just named our new puppy after 'Page. Why'd this have to happen to me??? heh... in all seriousness though;

good to know he's got some folks in his corner... hope it all works out for him, hope he get's his head strait, and i hope the pregnant lady who's car he is roomered to have hit is all good.


----------



## Darkwraith

Glad that he wants to help Rampage. I knew Dana had a heart.


----------



## Tripod87

*Dana White on my local radio station morning show: Discussing Rampage*

Hey, I spent a while looking for a podcast or an official article about his interview this morning but I couldn't find anything, so I'll just paraphrase what I heard. I was lucky enough to catch it on the way to work, but I think I only got the second half of it.

Basically, Dana was talking about how he is extremely concerned for Rampage. He claims to know him very well and doesn't know if something is mentally wrong with him. He went on talking about how he knew that Rampage was on of the nicest guys he knew and that he's a great person and spends a lot of time raising his family and 4 children. He helped bail Rampage out and is willing to do whatever he can to help Rampage get back on track. He genuinely seemed concerned for the guy.

So no, he isn't going to punish Rampage or anything. Wish I could have found an actual article over it, but maybe they will post a podcast later. The radio station usually posts podcasts here (there are two other Dana Interviews from the last 2 months, I guess he likes Houston  ):
http://thebuzz.com/cc-common/podcast/single_podcast.html?podcast=rodryan.xml

The last podcast they have is from the 15th, so it could be a few days before they add it. Nothing no one didn't really already know, but I thought I'd just share with you guys!


----------



## 4u2nv

wow sweet news. i hope all is well with Page... idk y he would do this... i guess its probably woman problems! lol


----------



## Lurch

BloodJunkie said:


> Good find Legend.
> 
> It's good to hear that Dana is concerned about getting Rampage help instead of hiding from the situation. I think as bad of a rap as Dana gets he is actually a decent guy on a personal level. He really does seem to care about the guys he considers friends.


Never easy to be someone's boss/employer and friend, but Dana does a good job of it, at least from what I see and hear.


----------



## adobostreak

*Which situation was worse: Jesse Taylor or Rampage's?*

is Rampage's actions reprehensible by the UFC, just like it was for Jesse Taylor? or is it a double standard because Rampage (was) the face of the LHW division


----------



## Fieos

Rampage was a known quantity for the UFC and recent action is contradictory to his usual behavior.

Jesse Taylor had not yet earned the benefit of the doubt in the mind of the UFC.

That being said, I think Rampage's situation is a lot more dire, especially if the unborn child was injured/killed. That is something that Rampage will carry over his head for life, and there isn't anything the legal system could do to him that would rival the damage inflicted by his own conscience...


----------



## HexRei

Risto said:


> If UFC want to go more mainstream Jackson will never fight again. He's a ******* lunatic - no two ways about it.


Uh, you don't know what you're talking about. BJ Penn assaulted a fuckin cop (also a felony) and Dana didn't even bat an eyelash. He doesn't seem to mind that Leben went to jail for his DUI. Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if he offers Lee Murray a fight, assuming he ever gets out of prison and can still fight when he does. This crime is really not all that serious and I don't think Dana is going to make a big deal about it.

We'll see Page fighting again within a year unless his sentence turns out to be long enough to keep him from getting a good training camp in before then, or he's not healthy to fight.


----------



## Chrisl972

adobostreak said:


> is Rampage's actions reprehensible by the UFC, just like it was for Jesse Taylor? or is it a double standard because Rampage (was) the face of the LHW division


Let me ask you something. If you're going to an interview for a job and make an ass out of your self is it the same as working there for a couple of years and doing it?

You are trying to compare apples to oranges. From a legal stand point Rampage's situation is much, MUCH worse. But stop acting like the Jesse Taylor issue set a precedence. It's two totally different things.


----------



## Composure

Hit and run or a few selective words and a broken limo window?

I'd say Rampage's situation.


----------



## Bob Pataki

Dana is one of them guys that's great to people he likes/needs and can be a complete a hole to anyone that opposes him.

I go on and off Dana, sometimes he seems like a great guy and other times he's a complete clown.

Anyway, I'm glad he's supporting Rampage, I didn't expect anything less.


----------



## kc1983

Rampage.....easily...
He drove his giant cammo truck through traffic,fled from the cops, nearly hit several pedestrians and put lots of people's lives in danger.

Jesse Taylor got drunk, broke a window and ran his mouth. 

:confused02:


----------



## adobostreak

Y = MX+B said:


> Stupid question, considering Rampage's actions resulted in a felony charge, jail time, property damage, a permanent mark on his record and $25,000 of Dana White's personal money.
> 
> Jesse Taylor's antics didn't cost him anything, considering he's managed to secure a contract with the UFC.
> 
> idiot


stupid question, yet you didn't fully answer it.

what should the UFC do about this, considering it's "worse" than Taylor's situation?


----------



## HexRei

adobostreak said:


> is Rampage's actions reprehensible by the UFC, just like it was for Jesse Taylor? or is it a double standard because Rampage (was) the face of the LHW division


Rampage's behavior was worse, but he was on his own time, not on a UFC TV show when he did it. You can also get in trouble on that show for leaving the house without permission, making a phone call, getting in even a little fight outside the ring, none of those things are disallowed unless you're on the TUF show. 

It's not a double standard because the TUF house has specific rules about conduct that do not apply to typical UFC fighters.

Kopphenhaver choked a guy unconscious outside his gym in a street fight and faced a felony charge for it, but because he wasn't on the TUF show anymore and was an actual UFC-contracted fighter, he didn't receive any censure from Dana. Leben served time on his DUI. BJ Penn faced a felony charge for attacking a police officer. Neither of them got in any trouble with the Dana. See the difference?


----------



## adobostreak

HexRei said:


> Rampage's behavior was worse, but he was on his own time, not on a UFC TV show when he did it. You can also get in trouble on that show for leaving the house without permission, making a phone call, getting in even a little fight outside the ring, none of those things are disallowed unless you're on the TUF show.
> 
> It's not a double standard because the TUF house has specific rules about conduct that do not apply to typical UFC fighters.
> 
> Kopphenhaver choked a guy unconscious outside his gym in a street fight and faced a felony charge for it, but because he wasn't on the TUF show anymore and was an actual UFC-contracted fighter, he didn't receive any censure from Dana. Leben served time on his DUI. BJ Penn faced a felony charge for attacking a police officer. Neither of them got in any trouble with the Dana. See the difference?


got it.


----------



## shatterproof

Chrisl972 said:


> Let me ask you something. If you're going to an interview for a job and make an ass out of your self is it the same as working there for a couple of years and doing it?
> 
> You are trying to compare apples to oranges. From a legal stand point Rampage's situation is much, MUCH worse. But stop acting like the Jesse Taylor issue set a precedence. It's two totally different things.


x 2 on the above.

Q: Do you remember your first time getting drunk?
Because i'm pretty sure Jessie Taylor wouldn't either if not for the vid 

on topic though; being drunk versus apparently suffering from a mental breakdown are two very divergent precipitators.

I'm of the opinion that we should all wait and see what happens/happened before passing judgment, or getting up in arms over punishment.


----------



## lazer

I think it’s obvious …here’s Rampage, putting the lives of other people in serious risk of injury ...even possibly death. I mean, It does happen. … …that truck wasn’t made of marshmallows man. 

thank god it didn't go that way.


----------



## kc1983

*LEAVE RAMPAGE ALONE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## T.B.

All things concerning the issues RAMPAGE is currently facing belong in THIS thread, and THIS THREAD ALONE.

Thanks.


----------



## Chrisl972

kc1983 said:


> *LEAVE RAMPAGE ALONE!!!!!!!!*


Nice Post!!!!

NOT


----------



## NikosCC

Chrisl972 said:


> Nice Post!!!!
> 
> NOT



Hahahaha Classic Chris haha


----------



## SimplyNate

Chrisl972 said:


> Nice Post!!!!
> 
> NOT












I thought I'd be random too!!!


----------



## vandalian

*More weirdness! Rampage's shredded tire on sale!*

What an age we live in  I wonder if this is the real deal or not...



> *Buy Quinton Rampage Jackson Tire On Craigslist, Rubber For $20 Bucks!*
> by Mitch Marconi
> 
> Ok, so in case you haven't noticed, Quinton Rampage Jackson was involved in a felony hit and run police chase - and now you can own a piece of the action!
> 
> Although no one really knows why anybody would want a piece of the tire that could have ended some innocent pedestrian's life, either way - it's for sale!
> 
> Our friends at TMZ dish: That's right ladies and gentlemen, for the small price of $20 you can own your very own piece of the wildest, craziest, most splendiferous celebrity car chase since O.J. Simpson rumbled his white Bronco down the 405! One unlucky bystander, who "almost got hit by this big a** truck being chased" was crafty enough to pick up the pieces of Quinton "Rampage" Jackson's reputation - in the form of one shredded monster truck tire.
> 
> The tire pieces are now available on Craigslist! ( http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/pts/758202132.html ) !


Source: http://www.postchronicle.com/news/original/article_212158827.shtml


----------



## MJB23

vandalian said:


> What an age we live in  I wonder if this is the real deal or not...
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.postchronicle.com/news/original/article_212158827.shtml


Too late the ad has already been removed.


----------



## AstroBouncer

So ya, I was thinking about this whole fiasco some more today, and its got me wondering. Is it possible to sustain some kind of brain damage thats symptoms have a delayed onset? 

Like basically what I am asking is could all this odd behavior out of Rampage, could it just be from taking a beating too hard in the fight and something got bruised or damage in his head and is malfunctioning? 

Does anyone know if thats possible? Has anything like this ever happened to a famous boxer? I know wrestling has its fair share of problems but most of that is blamed on steroid/ banned supplements.


----------



## elardo

I don't see that happening from multiple leg kicks from Forrest Griffin. I think that it's just an example of Jackson not taking care of himself. I get in little funks where I have no appetite and forget to eat. But that's over little stuff. Jackson is at a strange spot with his fighting career taking a hit, and with Hollywood knocking at his door to a degree. I am guessing that he's hit rock bottom due to multiple strains/stresses affecting him at the moment. The same thing has happened to other MMA fighters, just not always as dramatically. I do hope to see him back, he is my favorite UFC fighter next to Wanderlei and Dan Henderson. I have a favorite trio, sorry.


----------



## FedorsFan

What happened to the pictures in the first post?


----------



## Dioxippus

FedorsFan said:


> What happened to the pictures in the first post?


TMZ bought them I think haha


----------



## joppp

Appearently he went on a "fasting thing" http://mmamania.com/2008/07/18/dana-white-rampage-jackson-went-on-some-crazy-fasting-thing/

That totally explains it... NOT! What regular person doesn't eat with a 197-100 kg body to feed!? Man, why, WHY!? I haven't even recovered from your loss to Forrest!

The tears are falling.


----------



## Wokka

> Details are starting to trickle out about what’s wrong with Quinton Jackson, and the news ain’t good. Cage Potato has an anonymous source telling them the following:
> 
> Rampage thinks he’s God…He had a falling out with his trainer a couple of days before the first arrest. Basically he has lost his mind and is talking very religious and is saying that he is God. This is the main thing I wanted to keep hidden, but with the second arrest and Dana talking it will come out regardless. He needs some serious help. I don’t know if you would call it schizophrenia or bipolar disorder or what have you, but whatever it is, basically it’s become impossible to have a conversation with him. He is delusional.
> 
> As with any uncorroborated source, this is worth taking with a big grain of salt. But it certainly does explain the creepy video taken hours before the whole driving incident. And it also lines up with the scary comments Steve Cofield managed to get out of Dana White last night:
> 
> Rampage is … uuuuh. It’s not good right now. I think it’s going to be a while before we get him back. I’m talking as a friend. It’s a sensitive issue. He’s getting a mental evaluation right now, they have an initial 72 hour hold … they’re keeping him longer.
> 
> He got bailed out, and as soon as he walked out the door, I said “Holy shit.” Rampage, the UFC fighter, who cares about that. We’re concerned about Rampage, the human being. What matters is his personal life.
> 
> If Rampage never fought again, who cares about that. We’re concerned about the man right now. He was up for four days and he was doing some crazy fasting thing. He was up for four days, drinking water and energy drinks, that was it. It’s not good. Rampage doesn’t do drugs. Rampage really doesn’t even drink. This whole thing made no sense to me. (Then) when I got there it made a lot of sense.
> 
> So for all of you people in the forums who picked “psychotic break” as the reason behind this situation, congratulations! That’s certainly what it sounds like. The bad news: this seems a lot less temporary than it did just a few days ago. And therefore a lot less entertaining / funny.


Posted in mma | 7 Comments »

Hes gone crazy.


----------



## ozz525

Man so I guess its all Junaito's fault. I don't think that this is a recent thing. Maybe he has been insecure all his life. My prayers go out to him. Get better.


----------



## Josh3239

Dana White speaks on the subject, written article with audio recording: http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/blog/mm...eaks-silence-on-Quinton-Jackson?urn=mma,94745



> White also talked about some strange circumstances that led up to Jackson's episode Tuesday.
> 
> "He was up for four days and he was doing some crazy fasting thing. He was up for four days, drinking water and energy drinks, that was it. It's not good.
> 
> White said he knew as soon as he arrived in Southern California on Tuesday night that something was seriously wrong with Jackson.
> 
> "Rampage doesn't do drugs. Rampage really doesn't even drink. This whole thing made no sense to me. (Then) when I got there it made a lot of sense."
> 
> It sounds like the stress of stardom took its toll on Jackson before and after the Forrest Griffin fight.
> 
> "As this thing continues to grow and people will get more famous," said White. "Fame isn't easy to deal with. Harder for all the fighter are all the cling-ons. I can't police every fighter. As soon as something goes wrong I'm there and I'll help them."


----------



## pauly_j

I heard that he hit a preggo woman and she misscarried. Truth?


----------



## HexRei

pauly_j said:


> I heard that he hit a preggo woman and she misscarried. Truth?


A woman has come forward and said she was pregnant and in a vehicle that he sideswiped, and that she believes the fetus may have been hurt. I've heard nothing about her miscarrying and I'd be really surprised if she miscarried from a simple sideswipe, unless the car spun out or wrecked afterward (which you'd think would have been mentioned in the article if it had happened).


----------



## Grotty

*Jackson should be suspended pending court outcome*

Jackson should be suspended and no doubt will be untill the court appearence, if found guilty he should be released from his contract simple as that.
I am not a hater but if he did indeed break the law then he should be "sacked" from the UFC, if it was a new low tier UFC fighter that this happened to hen he would be banned from UFC for life IMO but seeing as its Jackson no doubt the UFC are thinking money before sense.


----------



## Hett

You're putting the cart before the horse. No point in speculating what or will happen until we actually know what really happened. There are several UFC fighters who have broke that law and are still fighting.


----------



## Grotty

fair enough:thumbsup:, but considering the UFC kick out fighters that show up the sport e.g babalu for the extended choke why should jackson get any benefit at all seeing as this will show the UFC in a poor light.


----------



## Hett

Grotty said:


> fair enough:thumbsup:, but considering the UFC kick out fighters that show up the sport e.g babalu for the extended choke why should jackson get any benefit at all seeing as this will show the UFC in a poor light.


Just like any company they highlight the events which are advantageous to them to remove employees and ignore other events which they do not want to effect a more favored employee.


----------



## joppp

Chris Leben served time in jail, and he's back.


----------



## TALENT

joppp said:


> Chris Leben served time in jail, and he's back.


Totally different situation he didn't try to kill people and it was before he was ever in the UFC.


----------



## Hett

TALENT said:


> Totally different situation he didn't try to kill people and it was before he was ever in the UFC.


He didn't try to kill people. It was unsafe, wreckless and may have killed someone, but he wasn't trying to. He deserves to be punished still though.


----------



## footodors

Mike Tyson raped a woman and fought many times since. Rampage is popular, seems like an ok guy, he'll get help and be back. 
People forget fast!


----------



## Ape City

I just think they have invested way too much cash in Rampage to fire him. He is practically a household name.


----------



## SmackyBear

Hett said:


> You're putting the cart before the horse. No point in speculating what or will happen until we actually know what really happened. There are several UFC fighters who have broke that law and are still fighting.


Exactly. The first thing people like to do is give blanket opinions, but we need to wait and see if Rampage is even ok before we speculate about his future.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5

I dont think the UFC should/would suspend Rampage. Rampage is as close to a household name as you can really get in MMA and hes a great fighter and a big draw for the UFC. Also, He didnt do anything insanely evil like commit murder or ****. Plus, it looks like he may have mental problems so you kind of have to give himi a bit of a pass because of that.


----------



## Robopencil

We may not even see Rampage in the UFC for awhile, at least that's what Dana White had to say. That more than anything Rampage the person is more important than Rampage the fighter.


----------



## HexRei

Grotty said:


> Jackson should be suspended and no doubt will be untill the court appearence, if found guilty he should be released from his contract simple as that.
> I am not a hater but if he did indeed break the law then he should be "sacked" from the UFC, if it was a new low tier UFC fighter that this happened to hen he would be banned from UFC for life IMO but seeing as its Jackson no doubt the UFC are thinking money before sense.


...why?


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan

Saying he should have his contract terminated by the UFC is much too harsh of a punishment, and not because of his popularity or success as a fighter. He just lost his title and was checked over by a phsychiatrist for phsychological issues, which are common for fighters that have lost their title (think GSP). He is after all a human being, he deserves another chance, seeing as he may not be himself right now.


----------



## cplmac

Given the amount of time it's probably going to take to get Rampage's head put back together a suspension would probably be pointless. Dana has already said his main concern is getting his friend well again, not punishment.


----------



## Grotty

If the issue is mental health related then perhaps it would be dangerous for him to continue fighting anyway,in a nutshelll he broke the law as was quite mentally aware to follow police instruction which straight away shows his actions were not intended to endanger his own life regardless of "the truth".
I dont have much sympathy to those that drive on the road causing danger and potential harm to other innocent parties regardless wether i admire them as a fighter or not its as simple as that!.
I hope Jackson if ill does get better however i am just grateful he didnt kill anyone.


----------



## pauly_j

You can misscarry form extreme stress or shock. I haven't seen anything to back it up though, so its probably not true.


----------



## Grotty

Z-man-mma-fan said:


> Saying he should have his contract terminated by the UFC is much too harsh of a punishment, and not because of his popularity or success as a fighter. He just lost his title and was checked over by a phsychiatrist for phsychological issues, which are common for fighters that have lost their title (think GSP). He is after all a human being, he deserves another chance, seeing as he may not be himself right now.


What about those thathad to get out of the way while using the pedestrian walkway ? what about their feelings?
Christ if thats the way he reacts when he loses a title fight what the hell would happen if he lost a rematch etc


----------



## NATAS

A medical condition is not grounds to release him in my point of view. Apparently he was not intoxicated and from what ive seen it is a mental condition. Companies can even get sued for releasing people under those sort of conditions.


----------



## MMA Warrior

i dunno if he should be released from his contract like your saying :S

however if he is found guilty maybe he should be suspended - it would show that the ufc/mma is a responsible organisation/sport


----------



## Celtic16

The guy fucked up. Wait for the facts before casting judgment. There's always a story of why he did it and that should be taken into concideration at least.


Everyone deserves a 2nd chance!!!


----------



## betii

*Gerald Harris: "Rampage is doing good"*

Gerald Harris gives an update on Rampage and talks about his own future plans.

On his future plans...

"It’s always good to be in the UFC; that’s always a goal, but I gotta feed my kids. I have to go where the money is. My goal right now is to get in the UFC. I’ve spoken to Dana White and Joe Silva and that’s my goal. It’s nothing against any of the other organizations. I will fight for anybody, but that’s where I want to be. Affliction is really big and that new show was crazy man. They have a roster full of veterans and I’ve only been in the game for 2 years."

"I’m just taking fights as they come for the right pay and with the right opponent and I’m just trying to work my way back to the UFC. That’s my strategy. I’m training my butt off; traveling and training. I stay in shape because I may get a call tomorrow to fight. I’m not always up for short notice fights, but if it’s the right fight and right pay, I’m in there."

On Rampage...

"He took the loss well in the locker room…you take things better in front of people than behind closed doors. He was just worried about what he did wrong and he was just ready to fight again."

"Rampage is pretty much focusing on the bible and getting his life back together. The first thing that came to my mind was the kids man. He’s got 4 kids. Everybody else was concerned about was he going to fight again or is he losing sponsors; damn that! That man is a father and that doesn’t mean if you’re not a father, you have less of a man; that just means you have more responsibility. That was the first thing I thought about. I couldn’t sleep. I hadn’t heard from him. He’s like my brother. I just found out Rampage is"

More in the full interview:

*http://www.fighthype.com/pages/content3100.html*


----------



## HexRei

Grotty said:


> What about those thathad to get out of the way while using the pedestrian walkway ? what about their feelings?


What the hell has that got to do with being an MMA fighter? they will file civil suits if they feel wronged, I'm not sure what it has to do with his job. Are you saying that for what he's done, he should be made unemployed? Yes, that's the solution to a mental breakdown, heck its a solution to all crime! Just fire anyone who ever commits a crime, that'll stop em :confused02:

You know what that makes? A bunch of guys who are now career criminals because they can't get legit work anymore.


----------



## smooth810

LOL...The right pay??? Who the frick has this guy fought, let alone beat...He slams paople, gases out and loses...Not impressed with interview :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


----------



## jasvll

smooth810 said:


> LOL...The right pay??? Who the frick has this guy fought, let alone beat...


 You think he should take fights for the wrong pay?


----------



## BobbyD

Many professional athletes brake the law, pay their fine, and serve their time. They turn out fine.

Hey I think I just wrote a poem! Seriously, there's a long list of athletes who broke the law and are still employed. Like Celtic said, everyone deserves a second chance. It's the 4th, 5th and 6th chances that I have a hard time with.
I hope Rampage learns from this experience and comes out a better person for it. And yes, once he's paid his dues, I want to see him fight again in the UFC.


----------



## Grotty

HexRei said:


> What the hell has that got to do with being an MMA fighter? they will file civil suits if they feel wronged, I'm not sure what it has to do with his job. Are you saying that for what he's done, he should be made unemployed? Yes, that's the solution to a mental breakdown, heck its a solution to all crime! Just fire anyone who ever commits a crime, that'll stop em :confused02:
> 
> You know what that makes? A bunch of guys who are now career criminals because they can't get legit work anymore.


Are you saying he shouldnt be held accountable for putting peoples lives at risk??
Mental breakdown oh thats ok then, if indeed its true, i mean come on he loses his title in a contentious decision then goes "mental", sorry it doesnt just happen overnight, breakdowns tend to not just happen in a flash there ae root causes and generally the problem builds over a period of time and if so then the UFC MUST have been aware so that would make them culpable in my book if indeed that were true.


----------



## Cheef_Reef

this is a bullshit topic dude, like dana said this is bigger than his career at this point.. its his fuckin life. He could never be the same again, let alone be a professional fighter, much bigger things in play than a career in MMA.


----------



## Grotty

Cheef_Reef said:


> this is a bullshit topic dude, like dana said this is bigger than his career at this point.. its his fuckin life. He could never be the same again, let alone be a professional fighter, much bigger things in play than a career in MMA.


maybe, either way how culpable are the UFC in this?, if it is a mental health issue then why did they allow him to fight in the first place because no way in hell did the "issue" happen overnight if true.
This has rings of oliver mcall, i do feel sorry for Jackson i truly do, however regardless of mitigation he put lives at risk its as simple as that.
I hope its a short term thing for him i wouldnt wish mental health issues on my worst enemy, but he needs some sort of penalty doesnt he?


----------



## Sterling

He screwed up big time and now has to pay the piper. I say no matches for a while, so when he recovers and gets through this mental deal and court stuff he will know that he did wrong and can't just get away with something like this. Pretty much that's what the NBA, NFL, and MLB do. Like people said he has alot more to deal with now than fighting & training and that should be the last thing on his mind.


----------



## Cheef_Reef

Grotty said:


> maybe, either way how culpable are the UFC in this?, if it is a mental health issue then why did they allow him to fight in the first place because no way in hell did the "issue" happen overnight if true.
> This has rings of oliver mcall, i do feel sorry for Jackson i truly do, however regardless of mitigation he put lives at risk its as simple as that.
> I hope its a short term thing for him i wouldnt wish mental health issues on my worst enemy, but he needs some sort of penalty doesnt he?


oh I completely agree. Page is probably my favorite fighter of all time, but this thing definitely deserves some consequences.. the point is, that discussing consequences right now is kinda low, he might never be right again, and thats the biggest consequence of all.


----------



## Redrum

in another post on this subject i stated that if i were the players involved that i would suspend rampage for one year. however after more details have come to light, i do not believe that i would be in favor of a suspension any longer. instead i would grant him a medical leave of absence with no punitive consequence related to his employment whatsoever. 

i believe the courts are perfectly suited to determine the punitive aspects of what he did. this man is the father of four children, and he needs to be able to provide for them. perhaps he did not have his children's best interests at heart on the day this occurred, but i believe he was not himself that day. normally i am pretty harsh on the subject of crime and punishment, but sometimes there are cases in which compassion should be the primary response. clearly something has gone terribly wrong, piling on at this time will only serve to aggravate the situation at this time i am convinced.


----------



## HexRei

Grotty said:


> Are you saying he shouldnt be held accountable for putting peoples lives at risk??
> Mental breakdown oh thats ok then, if indeed its true, i mean come on he loses his title in a contentious decision then goes "mental", sorry it doesnt just happen overnight, breakdowns tend to not just happen in a flash there ae root causes and generally the problem builds over a period of time and if so then the UFC MUST have been aware so that would make them culpable in my book if indeed that were true.


And he WILL be held accountable, by the law. Remember, he got arrested and booked for several felonies? Additionally he will likely be slapped with a civil suit by everyone he even came near with his vehicle. 

The reason for the court's very existence is to deal with situations like this, let's leave it up to them. Since when is it an employer's duty to try, convict, and punish someone?


----------



## HexRei

Grotty said:


> maybe, either way how culpable are the UFC in this?, if it is a mental health issue then why did they allow him to fight in the first place because no way in hell did the "issue" happen overnight if true.


And now its the UFC's duty to have all their fighters checked by a psychologist regularly? How could they have known he was about to have a mental breakdown, or be held responsible for it? LOL. you're outta control dude.


----------



## Scarecrow

smooth810 said:


> LOL...The right pay??? Who the frick has this guy fought, let alone beat...He slams paople, gases out and loses...Not impressed with interview :thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


A little harsh.


----------



## raymardo

*Rampage kept his sponsors*

Rampage didn't lose sponsors. In fact he just did a new photo shoot.


----------



## rdrush

There is no way Rampage deserves to be released for something like this. Chris Leben just served 35 days in jail for a DUI and is headlining an event in October. If he was fired the UFC would definetly be facing some sort of lawsuit because it is illegal to release an employee for mental issues. All they could really do is suspend him from fighting until he was cleared by a physician.
Legal bullshit aside, who really cares about this. He didn't do anything serious except evade arrest and even so man I have already done worse then that today and it is only 2:37. Rampage will be back, hopefully soon, wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## MalkyBoy

HexRei said:


> And now its the UFC's duty to have all their fighters checked by a psychologist regularly? How could they have known he was about to have a mental breakdown, or be held responsible for it? LOL. you're outta control dude.


Totally agree with you there


----------



## ean6789

raymardo said:


> Rampage didn't lose sponsors. In fact he just did a new photo shoot.


Haha thats hilarious +rep


----------



## The Dark Knight

I felt quite sorry for Gerald with his fight with Amir. He seems like a nice guy but you can tell he underestimated Amir and ended up paying the price. I still think he'd beat Amir if they fought again, but that's just me.

Good to see there are people that care about Rampage though.


----------



## Nez

grotty u are acting like a tit!
that being said he broke the law and thats that, we will see what the court has 2 say what or did not happen!
Hope he gets his head straight, sound dude and no doubt a talent. get wel soon rampage!

Nez


----------



## Stapler

jasvll said:


> You think he should take fights for the wrong pay?


Good counter.

It's not like he is saying he wants as much as Chuck Liddell or Tito Ortiz. Who knows how much is the "right pay". If I were a can (not saying he is) I wouldn't take a fight for very little pay. There is so much you got to do in preparation for the fight, it's time consuming. Why do it if you are getting paid chump change?

Decent interview. He seems like a cool guy.


----------



## A1yola06

As a few people said before, there is no use speculating. Mainly because we don't even know the reason that he flipped out....it could have been a mental thing that he had no control over as far as we know. Discussing this is just pointless...the situation is bad enough no use starting threads about it until we know more. lets just hope everything is ok for Rampage.


----------



## mmawrestler

*Show Jackson some support !*

As you know quinton jackson has been getting arrested, claiming hes god, and his state of mind is deteriorating.
What is happening is he is becoming bipolar and schitsofrenic,it is very serios and will likely end his fighting carreer.
If you are a fan of quinton jackson show him some support in a time like this.
This very same thing happened to someone very close to me and I know what it is like when they first become bipolar, it is probly a very horrible time for him. It is probly very emtional for all his friends and family as well. And it is really hard to understand what is happening.

So just like brandon vera said "go to his site and show him some support".


----------



## 70seven

Absolutely, I want the funniest man in MMA to get well. I'm just hoping to one day get up and read a headline that says "Rampage is 100% recovered".


----------



## MJB23

Don't you think you should have posted this in the All things Rampage thread? It's cool you want to support him and I totally do too and hope he gets better but there are already a million threads on him.


----------



## Halebop

I will always hope Rampage comes back. I love watching him fight and I feel genuine sympathy for him and his family. I hope he is able to find peace in life and much more. It is so sad when an otherwise healthy person is stricken with mental illness. To Rampage and anyone else out there who has seen the effects of mental illness on a loved one, stay strong and don't ever lose hope, especially when everyone says all hope is lost.


----------



## BazDaManUk

its a shame whats happened, hopefully he will come back strong and challenge or be champ again


----------



## Grotty

Nez said:


> grotty u are acting like a tit!
> that being said he broke the law and thats that, we will see what the court has 2 say what or did not happen!
> Hope he gets his head straight, sound dude and no doubt a talent. get wel soon rampage!
> 
> Nez


ooh im a tit what a strong argument..you got me there


----------



## Grotty

rdrush said:


> There is no way Rampage deserves to be released for something like this. Chris Leben just served 35 days in jail for a DUI and is headlining an event in October. If he was fired the UFC would definetly be facing some sort of lawsuit because it is illegal to release an employee for mental issues. All they could really do is suspend him from fighting until he was cleared by a physician.
> Legal bullshit aside, who really cares about this. He didn't do anything serious except evade arrest and even so man I have already done worse then that today and it is only 2:37. Rampage will be back, hopefully soon, wish him a speedy recovery.


What do you mean "all he did was evade arrest", he drove in a way that could have caused accidents or worse, didnt he even cause pedestrians to get out of the way? 
I wouldnt be boasting about "ive done worse", i cant believe the flippant attitude regards what could of happened.
I will say as i have previously, i hope Jackson recovers etc if he is "ill", but no matter how much i love watching him as a fighter and entertainer i am not such a nuthugger that i will ignore the fact he put other people at risk.
Yes Leben got done for DUI and he served a short term and rightfully so, all i say is Jackson should do as well in some form or another.


----------



## Chipper

Grotty said:


> Jackson should be suspended and no doubt will be untill the court appearence, if found guilty he should be released from his contract simple as that.
> I am not a hater but if he did indeed break the law then he should be "sacked" from the UFC, if it was a new low tier UFC fighter that this happened to hen he would be banned from UFC for life IMO but seeing as its Jackson no doubt the UFC are thinking money before sense.


Yo grow some nuts and stop talking like a 65 year old war veteran.


----------



## rdrush

Grotty said:


> What do you mean "all he did was evade arrest", he drove in a way that could have caused accidents or worse, didnt he even cause pedestrians to get out of the way?
> I wouldnt be boasting about "ive done worse", i cant believe the flippant attitude regards what could of happened.
> I will say as i have previously, i hope Jackson recovers etc if he is "ill", but no matter how much i love watching him as a fighter and entertainer i am not such a nuthugger that i will ignore the fact he put other people at risk.
> Yes Leben got done for DUI and he served a short term and rightfully so, all i say is Jackson should do as well in some form or another.



I will gladly say I have done worse, who the **** are you to judge. This is being blown waaaay out of porportion. People speed, hit and run, run red lights every day. I think the worse thing he did was the hit and run cause really that is a douche bag move but **** I have done it too so whatever not the end of the world. I really hope you are going after the "criminals" in your town that do the same things as you are on this board, otherwise you are just buying into the preconcieved notion that celebrities are just so much more important that their lives need to be scrutinized, but really who the **** cares.


----------



## Scarecrow

TALENT said:


> Totally different situation he didn't try to kill people and it was before he was ever in the UFC.


Where the hell did you hear that he was trying to kill people?

This thread needs to die.


----------



## Bonnar426

*Stephan Quadros comments on Rampage and his "New Friends!"*

That's right, everybodies favorite morticia- I mean announcer gives his thought on Rampage.



> *You are good friends with Quinton Rampage Jackson and we all know he is dealing with some problems in his personal life. Have you gotten the chance to talk to him at all?*
> 
> SQ: I spoke with his wife the day after all the drama with the arrest and the chase, but I haven't had a chance to speak with him directly...yet. This whole thing makes me very sad. Quinton knows that I am here for him and unlike so many of his "new friends", I don't have an agenda. He's a great guy and a dear friend. I want more than anything for him to be happy. I really look forward to talking to him.


If you want to read the entire interview here it is http://urdirt.blogspot.com/2008/07/exclusive-interview-with-fight.html


----------



## Toro

Someone fill me in. What 'friends' is Stephen talking about?


----------



## Uchi

Toro said:


> Someone fill me in. What 'friends' is Stephen talking about?


Probably all the people that started to hang around with him after he got famous. He's basically trying to say that Rampage made alot of friends that stay for the good times, but leave when it goes downhill.


----------



## Grotty

rdrush said:


> I will gladly say I have done worse, who the **** are you to judge. This is being blown waaaay out of porportion. People speed, hit and run, run red lights every day. I think the worse thing he did was the hit and run cause really that is a douche bag move but **** I have done it too so whatever not the end of the world. I really hope you are going after the "criminals" in your town that do the same things as you are on this board, otherwise you are just buying into the preconcieved notion that celebrities are just so much more important that their lives need to be scrutinized, but really who the **** cares.


Out of proportion??, go say that to people that have been involved in such incidents!, Jackson was bloody lucky that noone including himself got hurt, did he have to kill someone for you to take this seriously?
Yes it was a "douche bag move" , however i do find your attitude towards it a little worrying, so you have" done worse", saying that i suppose theres no point debating the issue as you appear not to care about what you did.
On celebrity - well in my eyes there is no such thing, the only people i admire or would see as better are those that do things for others unselfishly like Rescue Services, Armed forces, Law enforcement, and so on, people who appear on television are nothing special and should not get favourable treatment.


----------



## HexRei

Grotty, no offense here, but I think you have a really fuzzy and inaccurate concept of the difference between the US criminal justice system and the UFC corporation.


----------



## Grotty

HexRei said:


> Grotty, no offense here, but I think you have a really fuzzy and inaccurate concept of the difference between the US criminal justice system and the UFC corporation.


none taken:thumbsup:
I hope Jackson gets a community penalty e.g working with kids etc which would repay his debt and show his true character.


----------



## dontazo

grotty why are u soo angry? he is human we all make mistakes


----------



## MLS

Grotty said:


> I hope Jackson gets a community penalty e.g working with kids etc which would repay his debt and show his true character.


Now it's obvious that he will be found guilty on some charge (unless they somehow get him off on a temporary insanity plea) which means he will have either jail time or community service. Why should he be fired if he serves his punishment, he didn't hurt anyone nor himself, well physically anyways.


----------



## Grotty

On reflection i am angry more about the attitude towards the incident rather than Jackson, i have had to be honest with my self and my anger is about losing a friend due to a hit and run driver and it is unfair to tar Jackson with that "hate".
However i still believe he should serve a community penalty, and perhaps the most fitting would be working with disadvantaged youngsters - this would be a posisituve way of paying for what he has done and it would help himself and by way of that the UFC to be seen in a good light by those that still are against the sport.


----------



## HexRei

haha, just got my first anon neg rep in a while, saying only "crap" about my above post on this page.

People logged in at the time:

BCooper, Cochise, Drogo, ekim, FunkYou, GKY, greenroom2000, Grotty, IcemanCometh, IronMan, JoshBatacan, mascher, staresolus, The Dude Abides, Toro, Wanna-be

Was that you Grotty? 

oh well, ill pos rep you either way. anon negs are for punks!


----------



## Grotty

HexRei said:


> haha, just got my first anon neg rep in a while, saying only "crap" about my above post on this page.
> 
> People logged in at the time:
> 
> BCooper, Cochise, Drogo, ekim, FunkYou, GKY, greenroom2000, Grotty, IcemanCometh, IronMan, JoshBatacan, mascher, staresolus, The Dude Abides, Toro, Wanna-be
> 
> Was that you Grotty?
> 
> oh well, ill pos rep you either way. anon negs are for punks!


No it wasnt me as i have balls and would tell you, i have had loads of anon neg reps off people on this thread and frankly i cant sleep at night because of it.
I will pos rep u as i think its sad that some sad little nonce hasnt got the balls to tell you they dont like what youve said and i always put my name on mine regardless.


----------



## Organik

quadros is a good man

he may look half deceased.. but he knows his mma, is a good anouncer and seems like a stand up guy


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz

*Rampage update: Thinks he is God.*

http://www.cagepotato.com/2008/07/17/just-how-troubled-is-rampage-pt-2/

"Earlier today, we scratched our heads over Dana White’s strange take on the Quinton Jackson situation, particularly the line:

“Last night when he got out, Rampage is very religious…yeah I’m dealing with it.”

WTF could that possibly mean, right? Well, according to CagePotato’s anonymous insider, it could mean something really freakin’ bad. Our source now tells us the following:

Rampage thinks he’s God…He had a falling out with his trainer a couple of days before the first arrest. Basically he has lost his mind and is talking very religious and is saying that he is God. This is the main thing I wanted to keep hidden, but with the second arrest and Dana talking it will come out regardless. He needs some serious help. I don’t know if you would call it schizophrenia or bipolar disorder or what have you, but whatever it is, basically it’s become impossible to have a conversation with him. He is delusional.

Again, this is second-hand information, and the only way to make a real judgment is to have an actual conversation with Jackson himself. But the chatter is not good.

Sort of related: As of now, Toyo Tires has no official comment on the status of Rampage’s sponsorship with the company, and doesn’t plan to make one any time soon."


I hate the situation, I don't like the look of Rampages future.


----------



## mohod1982

Damn Rampage needs some serious help


----------



## 70seven

All been posted before.


----------



## NATAS

i posted this last week  lol


----------



## Davisty69

That sucks... I like Rampage. 

So it said that he had a falling out with his trainer... is that Juanito?

Because that is the most sane thing he's done in a while


----------



## xeberus

I read this several days ago.


----------



## sicc

Wait, I thought Fedor was God? Now I'm confused...


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz

sicc said:


> Wait, I thought Fedor was God? Now I'm confused...


You are right, Rampage is wrong.


----------



## Cochise

Rampage's only hope now is the Mel Gibson defense


----------



## jeremy202

I never liked rampage, but I never would have figured he was a crazy.....


----------



## browncow

God would not drive a monster truck. He would walk. It would take a long, long time but he would enjoy the scenery along the way. He's got all the time in the world.

Being omniscient and omnipresent, he likely would've avoided hitting other motorists as well. Cops might have ticketed him for driving without a license, but I'm sure he could've cut a deal.

I refuse to believe this story until Quinton starts renaming his kids "Rampage-of-Nazareth."


----------



## FedorsFan

It seems that Rampage can't get off his weed after his loss to Forrest Griffin.


----------



## _RIVAL_

browncow said:


> God would not drive a monster truck. He would walk. It would take a long, long time but he would enjoy the scenery along the way. He's got all the time in the world.
> 
> Being omniscient and omnipresent, he likely would've avoided hitting other motorists as well. Cops might have ticketed him for driving without a license, but I'm sure he could've cut a deal."


All very true. Plus, god could've gotton away from the cops.


----------



## ramram22

J.P. said:


> All very true. Plus, god could've gotton away from the cops.


But could have God beaten Forrest Griffin, i dont know, i dont know


----------



## chuckstillrocks

whoa forrest kicked god's butt. :confused03:


----------



## Pearce

browncow said:


> God would not drive a monster truck. He would walk. It would take a long, long time but he would enjoy the scenery along the way. He's got all the time in the world.
> 
> Being omniscient and omnipresent, he likely would've avoided hitting other motorists as well. Cops might have ticketed him for driving without a license, but I'm sure he could've cut a deal.
> 
> I refuse to believe this story until Quinton starts renaming his kids "Rampage-of-Nazareth."


Haha Browncow, had me in stitches. Joking aside though, this is absolutely tragic and I wish Jackson and his family the very best. :thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_

ramram22 said:


> But could have God beaten Forrest Griffin, i dont know, i dont know



Yes he could, if he was trained by Fedor.


----------



## Bonnar426

I'm probably going to get neg repped for saying this but...Do you think it is possible that Rampage might be faking this? What he did was no misdeamenor offense! He was looking at some jail time. What if this whole "I'm God" thing is Rampages way of copping an insantity plea! Not saying its fact, just throwing that possibility out there!


----------



## Shalabi

I just wish the best for him as i would any fight. Pressure is an heavy burden.


----------



## SimplyNate

J.P. said:


> Yes he could, if he was trained by Fedor.


I thought they were the same thing?


----------



## A1yola06

Ya i read about this a few days ago because someone posted it in the rampage thread. He has probably snapped out of it by now.


----------



## _RIVAL_

Bonnar426 said:


> I'm probably going to get neg repped for saying this but...Do you think it is possible that Rampage might be faking this? What he did was no misdeamenor offense! He was looking at some jail time. What if this whole "I'm God" thing is Rampages way of copping an insantity plea! Not saying its fact, just throwing that possibility out there!


Not a completly unlikley scenereo.




SimplyNate said:


> I thought they were the same thing?



They are......The father, the son, the holy spirit, Fedor,
I was speaking in spiritual reference of course.


----------



## A1yola06

FedorsFan said:


> It seems that Rampage can't get off his weed after his loss to Forrest Griffin.


your a ******* dumb ****


----------



## Charles Lee Ray

Well it looks like his fighting career could very well be over.


Not only is he facing all of these felony charges but it looks like he has a very serious psychological disorder. If he is diagnosed as such how long do you think before they revoke his fighters license? He is also facing prison time in all likelyhood as well.


----------



## Judoka

Looks bad, It's defiantly not Bipolar however Schizophrenia is a possibility as well as quite a few others. I wish him the best.


----------



## _RIVAL_

Judoka said:


> Looks bad, It's defiantly not Bipolar however Schizophrenia is a possibility as well as quite a few others. I wish him the best.



Rampage has a likable personality and he's a hell of an MMA fighter. It honestly sucks for this to happen.


----------



## Shalabi

Im telling you, pressure f's you up. I think he just snapped after all that happened. People (friends) probably started dropping like flies, endorsements started leaving and he just kinda snapped.


----------



## Judoka

Sound like Rampage's situation?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narcissistic_personality_disorder


----------



## swellin

Not at all, if the GOD statement is true, its more likely he has a sever mental problem, like bi-polar, or schizophrenia. From watching a lot of videos of him and TUF. He does not have a narcissistic personality at all really. Not that i belive anything thats been posted. Nothing is concrete. Honestly i think he will be fine give it a couple months, could just be an alcohol problem.


----------



## Judoka

swellin said:


> Not at all, if the GOD statement is true, its more likely he has a sever mental problem, like bi-polar, or schizophrenia. From watching a lot of videos of him and TUF. He does not have a narcissistic personality at all really. Not that i belive anything thats been posted. Nothing is concrete. Honestly i think he will be fine give it a couple months, could just be an alcohol problem.


Bipolar? no way, i have friends with it and researched it quite a bit, it sounds nothing like Bipolar but however Schizophrenia is a good possibility.

During TUF he didn't say he was god etc did he? These things can be caused by many things but that being said it can as easily be what you are saying as what i am saying, we don't know his full situation.

Possibly, possibly not. Psychological problems are very strange and can be hard or fairly easy to deal with depending on the persons mind which the mind is practically impossible to control but you can work around it. It could be 3 months or it could be for the rest of his life. I know because i have been in this place before, you can convince yourself things are so much worse when really it could be easily beaten but you naturally turn away from it and you feel so confused and not sure were to go. I don't know if that's the state Rampage is in as when dealing with psychological matters it could literally be billions of different feelings, depends on the person.

A high possibility is that he is Narcissist.


----------



## Liddellianenko

All this based on some second hand information from some "Anonymous insider". Like who, Chuck?? What garbage. Rampage has never personally said anything that would lead anyone to believe anything of this sort. Someone link me to a direct quote from him, not this "someone I know heard from someone he knows that a very reliable anonymous source from a place I can't tell you about told me..." crap. People just love to psychoticize anyone with a hint of religion nowadays.


----------



## Judoka

Liddellianenko said:


> All this based on some second hand information from some "Anonymous insider". Like who, Chuck?? What garbage. Rampage has never personally said anything that would lead anyone to believe anything of this sort. Someone link me to a direct quote from him, not this "someone I know heard from someone he knows that a very reliable anonymous source from a place I can't tell you about told me..." crap. People just love to psychoticize anyone with a hint of religion nowadays.


True, we don't know the situation.


----------



## Suizida

*Exclusive: Quinton "Rampage" Jackson Lost Contact Lens During Driving "Rampage"*



> A source close to Quinton "Rampage" Jackson has shed new light on the former light heavyweights Our source indicates that Jackson was fumbling around with a contact lens that was giving him trouble while driving and subsequently lost the lens. He was apparently searching for it when he sideswiped at least two vehicles, mildly injuring one woman.
> A frightened, paranoid Jackson, who had again, been up fasting for days, then acted on instinct and fled the scene and eventually the police.
> 
> Jackson pulled over after giving police a brief chase and was fully cooperative with authorities after that point.
> 
> A hearing is set for Aug. 15 in which more details of the case should be revealed. The UFC is looking at a November return date for the popular fighter, possibly against Wanderlei Silva.
> 
> Keep it right here at Fightline.com as we continue to dig up the latest on this and other stories from around the world of MMA.


http://www.fightline.com/news/2008/81/quinton_rampage_jackson_335005.shtml


----------



## jasonc84

Even if thats true instinct shouldn't be running from the police in a high speed chase putting people in danger.....


----------



## Benge

jasonc84 said:


> Even if thats true instinct shouldn't be running from the police in a high speed chase putting people in danger.....


Yes, instinct is to get caught. You see a lion, tiger or bear charging at you, you stand your ground. Sometimes I wonder how we're not yet extinct...


----------



## bail3yz

jasonc84 said:


> Even if thats true instinct shouldn't be running from the police in a high speed chase putting people in danger.....


It is when you are black. 
I JOKE!.. 

Cmon.. that was funny...


----------



## jasonc84

bail3yz said:


> It is when you are black.
> I JOKE!..
> 
> Cmon.. that was funny...


haha it is it is, but what he did was really dumb.... i'd have more respect if he just said wow what i did was really dumb.


----------



## natryl21

bail3yz said:


> It is when you are black.
> I JOKE!..
> 
> Cmon.. that was funny...


I'm a black man and found that kinda funny... :thumb02:

I just hope this can be resolved and put behind us.... there are some great cards coming up... we should be focusing on them


----------



## natryl21

jasonc84 said:


> haha it is it is, but what he did was really dumb.... i'd have more respect if he just said wow what i did was really dumb.



I think he will... well lets just hope


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5

i guess this makes a bit more sense but still Rampage shouldnt have fled the police and shouldve come to a stop in the shooulder lane if he wanted to search for his contact lens.


----------



## Jewbacca

That was the wrong way to handle it...


----------



## BloodJunkie

Benge said:


> Yes, instinct is to get caught. You see a lion, tiger or bear charging at you, you stand your ground. Sometimes I wonder how we're not yet extinct...


So are you likening stopping for a traffic accident to being in a life threatening situation? lol:thumb02:

I understand the instict to not get caught and how this ended up happening but you have to admit that it's pretty stupid still and definetly not even in the same league as fleeing an attacking animal.

I personally have insurance for situations like this and it helps me fight the instict to flee the scene because I know that I have nothing to really worry about. I'm sure that Rampage has better coverage than me AND he has the added benefit of not being an ex con like me. He should have just pulled it over and let his insurance pay for his mistake.


----------



## coldcall420

sounds like some dumb ass shit that Juanito would think up to me..:thumbsdown: Excuses are like assholes..........we all know the rest...


----------



## Bonnar426

coldcall420 said:


> sounds like some dumb ass shit that Juanito would think up to me..:thumbsdown: Excuses are like assholes..........we all know the rest...


Didn't Rampage fire Juanito? I doubt he would want to help Rampage make excuses!

Anyways, if the contact lens is the case then he should have found a place to stop then look for it. Of course, it could be like coldcall says, which is that this is a lame excuse just to get out of trouble!


----------



## mrmyz

this shit gets more and more complicated


----------



## Benge

BloodJunkie said:


> So are you likening stopping for a traffic accident to being in a life threatening situation? lol:thumb02:
> 
> I understand the instict to not get caught and how this ended up happening but you have to admit that it's pretty stupid still and definetly not even in the same league as fleeing an attacking animal.
> 
> I personally have insurance for situations like this and it helps me fight the instict to flee the scene because I know that I have nothing to really worry about. I'm sure that Rampage has better coverage than me AND he has the added benefit of not being an ex con like me. He should have just pulled it over and let his insurance pay for his mistake.


I'm comparing finding yourself in deep **** to finding yourself in deep ****. He found himself in this situation and acted on instinct as opposed to reason. I believe that if he would have taken a minute to think things through, he would not have fled. :wink02:


----------



## BloodJunkie

Benge said:


> I'm comparing finding yourself in deep **** to finding yourself in deep ****. He found himself in this situation and acted on instinct as opposed to reason. I believe that if he would have taken a minute to think things through, he would not have fled. :wink02:


I hear ya but the thing is he wasn't in deep shit, he was in a car accident. That was just plain out a stupid ass move.


----------



## name goes here

Some lawyer is doing their job. When it's put like that, you can see him getting a pretty brief sentence. He lost a contact lens, temporarily lost control, then panicked, but quickly pulled over when he calmed down. Essentially weak and stupid - not evil or dangerous. Plus with mental health issues - which are enough to provide defense but not so bad he needs sectioning.

Well everyone deserves a good defense.


----------



## grnlt

Funny thing is last week I had been up for 36 hours and I lost my left contact lens that night I hit a car, a deer, 2adults and an elderly woman....first thing that came to mind was to run from the police and drive as fast as I could.....good thing I did that best decision ive made in years

Way to go Rampage and your attorney im not one of your 8 year old friends thats going to believe that


----------



## TheNegation

Why is it hard to believe he was involved in an accident ( never mind the cause), panicked and fled?

That sounds like a pretty reasonable explanation to me, especially considering he calmed down and gave himself up easily, then co-operated fully with the authorities.


----------



## name goes here

TheNegation said:


> Why is it hard to believe he was involved in an accident ( never mind the cause), panicked and fled?
> 
> That sounds like a pretty reasonable explanation to me, especially considering he calmed down and gave himself up easily, then co-operated fully with the authorities.


It's a charitable view to be sure, but it's not literally wrong either. Whether he made an innocent mistake, or was terribly reckless, is really on how you want to view it. All the info we've had has been news, which is often slightly over dramatized.


----------



## Judoka

I hope everything works out and he is back in good health, happy and fighting again.


----------



## _JB_

Lol i dont believe that story one bit.


----------



## shatterproof

BloodJunkie said:


> So are you likening stopping for a traffic accident to being in a life threatening situation? lol:thumb02:
> 
> I understand the instict to not get caught and how this ended up happening but you have to admit that it's pretty stupid still and definetly not even in the same league as fleeing an attacking animal.
> 
> I personally have insurance for situations like this and it helps me fight the instict to flee the scene because I know that I have nothing to really worry about. I'm sure that Rampage has better coverage than me AND he has the added benefit of not being an ex con like me. He should have just pulled it over and let his insurance pay for his mistake.



quoted for truth. This was my guess (edit: not the contact, but the gettin spooked after hitting a car) at what happened when the news broke anyways.

i've had less than positive runins with the police on more than one occasion and yet... when i had a fenderbender that was my mistake i resisted the instinct to flee the scene. Don't know what Page was thinking when he kept driving after the police showed up, but would be better than him losing his damn mind.


----------



## Sterling

This can't be a serious reply to his actions can it ????


----------



## MJB23

That story is BS. There is no way you lose a contact, fumble around with it, hit 2 cars and then go on a car chase with the cops. Someone is making up excuses.


----------



## swpthleg

That's about as good an excuse as mo vaughn "i was taking antihistamines" or whatever. like mo or rampage can't get ppl to drive them around whenever they want.


----------



## TheNegation

I have absolutely no idea what is wrong with this story or why you don't believe it guys....they are saying he panicked and fled the cops. Whether you believe the contact lens part is merely an excuse to cover up reckless driving on rampages part(which doesn't make a lot of sense seeing as it doesn't get more reckless than fumbling around looking for a contact lens).

If this is a made up excuse, it isn't a very good one.


----------



## Jewbacca

Who cares how it happened. He hit 2 cars and a person, then fled the scene, AND he ran from the cops. 

Seriously I feel for Rampage but I am starting to get annoyed with all of his nuthuggers (first time using this word ). It's like he's your guys' boyfriend or something. He's guilty, he has mental issues, losing a contact lens is not an excuse.

Most people are smart though and aren't buying in to this dumb story. Now I am not saying this is a lie, I am saying this does not excuse his actions one bit.

P.S. I am not directing this to only people on this forum, I am directing it to all people I hear talking about Rampage.


----------



## TheNegation

But thats the thing man, this story doesn't excuse his actions one bit, not at all, thats my problem with understanding why people are refusing to buy it.

They are basically telling us what we all ready knew to be the case with a tiny bit about Rampage losing a contact lens added in as the reason for the initial crash which prompted Rampage to flee the police.

If they were saying Rampage didn't know he had hit someone or didn't know cops were chasing him because he forgot to put in his contacts that morning, something ridiculous like that, then I would understand where you guys are coming from. At the moment I am kind of at a loss, unless theories that Rampage rammed some cars on purposeor due to being under the influence of certain substances are about, I really don't understand the reason why people are refusing to believe this of all things, which doesn't even attempt to excuse any of his actions except for hitting the first two cars.

:dunno:


----------



## swpthleg

If I bought it at all I would consider it a mitigating factor at the most, not an excuse.


----------



## TheNegation

But it's not even the point. The original crash was not even a crime(well, I don't now American driving laws), everything else(which has nothing to do with the lost contact lens) is where the serious stuff begins. They aren't attempting to use it as an excuse for that.


----------



## The Legend

*Rampage could face additional charges*



5oz.ofpain said:


> A pregnant woman injured during former UFC light heavyweight champion Quinton “Rampage” Jackson’s alleged hit-and-run incident last month has miscarried, according to her fiance.
> 
> The news comes courtesy of a report in the Daily Pilot.
> 
> While Costa Mesa Police initially indicated there were no serious injuries sustained during the series of accidents on the 55 freeway, it was was revealed a day later that 38-year old Holli Griggs did in fact require medical attention.
> 
> Griggs contacted the Daily Pilot and issued a comment in the days proceeding the accident but stated she did not know the severity of her injures. Now, according to the paper, her 16-week old son has died.
> 
> While the article quotes Griggs’ fiance, Bill Krebs, as stating that Griggs sustained a miscarriage, the article does not offer any hard evidence that the child’s death was in fact related to the accident. However, Krebs states at the hospital, doctors became concerned about Griggs and her unborn child due to a loss of fluid in the womb. During an examination days prior, Krebs said that doctors indicated that Griggs “had enough fluid for three babies.”
> 
> The report indicates that Griggs and Krebs have retained an attorney and are considering legal action. But civil action could be the least of Jackson’s concerns. As of now, he has been charged with hit-and-run, evading and reckless driving. However, it’s possible Jackson could face additional charges.
> 
> “Our office will make sure we take as much time as necessary to make a proper filing decision and including all evidence and medical information to make sure any charges that are filed are fair and accurate,” District Attorney spokeswoman Farrah Emami is quoted as saying.


Source:http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2008/08/02/quinton-jackson-could-face-additional-charges/

I hope Rampage doesn't get in trouble, maybe the miscarriage was just a coincidence and not because of the Rampage accident:dunno:


----------



## NikosCC

Damn thats some terrible news even if he doesn't get any charges on him living with that would kill me.


----------



## BloodJunkie

The plot continues to thicken. Page has got himself in a serious squeeze for simply not pulling over. Stupid, stupid decision.


----------



## swpthleg

I think her lawyers will have a hard time proving that the miscarriage was a direct result of the crash, especially given the time elapsed in the interim.


----------



## xeberus

swpthleg said:


> I think her lawyers will have a hard time proving that the miscarriage was a direct result of the crash, especially given the time elapsed in the interim.


I agree.

What a bad situation for everyone involved.


----------



## Slug

swpthleg said:


> I think her lawyers will have a hard time proving that the miscarriage was a direct result of the crash, especially given the time elapsed in the interim.


How about the stress and shock of the accident left created a major chemical imbalance in her body that resulted in a miscarriage? It's surprising what things can win a trial.

Rampage has dug himself a very deep hole.


----------



## Walker

I'm totally confused:

"*her 16-week old son has died.*

While the article quotes Griggs’ fiance, *Bill Krebs, as stating that Griggs sustained a miscarriage*, the article does not offer any hard evidence that the child’s death was in fact related to the accident. However, Krebs states at the hospital, doctors became concerned about Griggs and her unborn child due to a loss of fluid in the womb. During an examination days prior, Krebs said that doctors indicated that Griggs “had enough fluid for three babies.”

A miscarriage on a 16 week old baby?!? It hasn't been 16 weeks since this happened and if it was a miscarriage ...:dunno:

Am I reading that wrong?


----------



## swpthleg

The variables involved in miscarriage are legion, and unless she miscarried within hours after the accident, chances are slim to none that a judge and/or jury would be satisfied that there was a direct correlation to the accident or any chemical/hormonal activity thereafter.

pregnant women have insane spikes and surges in all sort of random chemicals and hormones the whole time. This along with the many other variables and vagaries is why even obstetricians are hardpressed to explain miscarriages much of the time.


----------



## wallysworld191

Im not going to stand up for rampage on this one, but miscarriages are very common, and can be caused by an array of things...and also because abortion is legal no action could be taken....

ps im prolife....


----------



## browncow

swpthleg said:


> I think her lawyers will have a hard time proving that the miscarriage was a direct result of the crash, especially given the time elapsed in the interim.


Not to mention that the defense will be bringing up the increased likelihood of miscarriage(and/or other complications related to pregnancy) for a 38-year-old woman as opposed to a 28-year-old woman.


----------



## spaulding91

shit like this happens all the time you just dont hear about it unless their famous. you cant tell me nobody here has caught themelves texting while driving or eating and almost wrecked or something. and anytime you ever do anything wrong your first instinct is to always the same "did anyone see me, and i got to get out of here"


----------



## Jewbacca

TheNegation said:


> But it's not even the point. The original crash was not even a crime(well, I don't now American driving laws), everything else(which has nothing to do with the lost contact lens) is where the serious stuff begins. They aren't attempting to use it as an excuse for that.


Well I am not sure of all the details but I think the initial crash could be considered reckless driving. Then hit and run which is really bad. Then evading arrest made it even worse. 

Kind of bull shit that he will get away with this. If any normal person did this it would equal some jail time.


----------



## Suvaco

Walker said:


> I'm totally confused:
> 
> "*her 16-week old son has died.*
> 
> While the article quotes Griggs’ fiance, *Bill Krebs, as stating that Griggs sustained a miscarriage*, the article does not offer any hard evidence that the child’s death was in fact related to the accident. However, Krebs states at the hospital, doctors became concerned about Griggs and her unborn child due to a loss of fluid in the womb. During an examination days prior, Krebs said that doctors indicated that Griggs “had enough fluid for three babies.”
> 
> A miscarriage on a 16 week old baby?!? It hasn't been 16 weeks since this happened and if it was a miscarriage ...:dunno:
> 
> Am I reading that wrong?


I assume it means the woman was 16 months pregnant.


----------



## csefcik

I feel he should serve his dues in the criminal justice system. Just because he is involved with the UFC and a former champion does not merit to me in why he should just be let go so to speak. 

I will probably get neg repped but I do not honestly care. If he is man enough to step into the squared circle and fight someone for 25 minutes, he is surely man enough to stand in front of the judge. Admit your guilty to the charges that are presented according to what you have done and serve your time. I can not stand celebrities and oh so famous people being slapped on the hand and let go. Look at Paris Hilton!!! 

I understand money talks and I hope Rampage gets the help needed. 

just my 2 cents.....


----------



## ean6789

Wawaweewa said:


> I assume it means the woman was 16 months pregnant.


Damn 16 months, thats a big fuckin baby. Lazy too for not coming out haha


----------



## _RIVAL_

It's a sad situation. Everyone loses here. The first 3 months of pregnancy are the most likley for a miscarrage to occour. 

If they decide to pursue legal action, Rampage will draw some even more negative attention. Funny how one bad decision can snowball into one big pile of shit.


----------



## MJB23

Wawaweewa said:


> I assume it means the woman was 16 months pregnant.


Since when did women start carrying around their babies in them for 16 months? I think you meant 16 weeks.


----------



## Suvaco

mjbish23 said:


> Since when did women start carrying around their babies in them for 16 months? I think you meant 16 weeks.


Oh shit, yes I did mean 16 weeks. Wow, how did I have such a gigantic brain fart?


----------



## MJB23

Wawaweewa said:


> Oh shit, yes I did mean 16 weeks. Wow, how did I have such a gigantic brain fart?


It happens to the best of us. I still knew what you meant.


----------



## evilappendix

Maaan, this sounds like somebody has dollar signs in their eyes.. Seriously, if you're 4 months pregnant and get in an accident, the first thing you do is notify the paramedics to take you to the hospital. You don't wait several weeks after the fact and say "Oh by the way, I WAS pregnant." This is a load of crap. I'm sorry for this lady's loss and all, but she needs to stuff it. They must've just found out through their attorney how much money they could try and squeeze out of Rampage. These people are probably gonna swing for the fences in this suit and nail his arse with all types of "emotional stress" bs and anything else they can make stick. 
If I'm not mistaken, 16 weeks is right when the fetus begins its fastest developmental stage, and is usually right around when doctor's can no longer terminate the pregnancy.(I could be wrong on this, don't quote me) Which means that's an even more magic number when you enter a civil court and start tossing allegations around...Man it sucks to be Rampage right now..and you guys want him to fight Wand in Dec? Have you no heart?:confused05:


----------



## Davisty69

That's horrible. Supposedly, he only sideswiped her. Doesn't seem like enough to cause a miscarraige, but what do I know.


----------



## Benge

BloodJunkie said:


> I hear ya but the thing is he wasn't in deep shit, he was in a car accident. That was just plain out a stupid ass move.


Are you not aware of everything he's been going through ever since the loss of his title? You think you've hit rock bottom, then this happens? The guy obviously panicked and acted on instinct. He was not being rational. If he found himself in this car accident, took a moment to clear his mind, thoroughly thought about the situation, and concluded that the best course of action would be to flee, then yes, he would be a 'stupid ass'. Why do you think he eventually pulled over? He's not an idiot. Rationality kicked in, and he knew the best thing to do was stop and take responsibility, and he did, albeit a bit late.


----------



## MLS

Benge said:


> Why do you think he eventually pulled over? He's not an idiot. Rationality kicked in, and he knew the best thing to do was stop and take responsibility, and he did, albeit a bit late.


Kind of hard to drive and get away with only 3 tires.


----------



## HexRei

jasonc84 said:


> haha it is it is, but what he did was really dumb.... i'd have more respect if he just said wow what i did was really dumb.


so, you don't want to hear about the circumstances (such as a lost contact) you just want him to apologize and then have the whole matter dropped? I for one can appreciate an apology but I'd like to hear the story of what happened from his perspective as well. 
If him telling that story makes you lose respect for him, I have to wonder what exactly it is you respect...


----------



## HexRei

RVCA said:


> Kind of bull shit that he will get away with this. If any normal person did this it would equal some jail time.


He is still going to be charged, in fact I just saw the DA comment that they were still deciding whether he could be charged with additional new charges as well.

Perhaps you assumed that because he is outside of jail right now that he "will get away with it"? Well the US justice system works slowly, very slowly, for various reasons. A lot of the time people don't even have their trial for 6 months, a year, even several years after their crime. This doesn't mean they are getting away with it, it's just the pace the justice system works at, and barring certain serious flight risks or people who can't make bail, most of these people will be free to go about their lives until their trial date. 

If he is convicted at his trial he will serve whatever sentence he receives at that time or shortly after, and that very well might not be until next year.


----------



## HexRei

bleh.


----------



## Jewbacca

Yeah this keeps getting worse for Rampage

If he doesn't go to jail the justice system is bull shit. If I do this I would be in jail so quick


----------



## coldcall420

Bonnar426 said:


> Didn't Rampage fire Juanito? I doubt he would want to help Rampage make excuses!
> 
> Anyways, if the contact lens is the case then he should have found a place to stop then look for it. Of course, it could be like coldcall says, which is that this is a lame excuse just to get out of trouble!


yeah he did but it still sounds like some of the dumb shit that Juanito would make up......


----------



## HexRei

RVCA said:


> Yeah this keeps getting worse for Rampage
> 
> If he doesn't go to jail the justice system is bull shit. If I do this I would be in jail so quick


And as soon as you posted bail you'd be out. They don't usually hold people until their trial date in a case like this unless there are extenuating circumstances such as a high risk of hurting someone, fleeing, or inability to make bail, and Page doesn't really qualify for any of these.

But you're right in that he does deserve to be sentenced like any other person, and i've seen no evidence so far that he will be getting off lightly.


----------



## A1yola06

browncow said:


> Not to mention that the defense will be bringing up the increased likelihood of miscarriage(and/or other complications related to pregnancy) for a 38-year-old woman as opposed to a 28-year-old woman.


The only thing that is fact at this point is that all of this is pure speculation, for MMAweekly to be reporting on this is fucked up. This is a very serious matter and nothing should be said until a proper investigation is completed.


----------



## Dioxippus

At first I didn't really feel that bad for Rampage. Now the more I hear about him, the worse I feel. I would hate to have to live with even the possibility that my actions caused the death of an innocent child's life.
Guaranteed the couple will bring him to court to try and get financial restitution. If it were my child I would. Miscarriages can be pretty common though so I don't know how they'll prove that it was a direct result of the accident.


----------



## Grotty

RVCA said:


> Who cares how it happened. He hit 2 cars and a person, then fled the scene, AND he ran from the cops.
> 
> Seriously I feel for Rampage but I am starting to get annoyed with all of his nuthuggers (first time using this word ). It's like he's your guys' boyfriend or something. He's guilty, he has mental issues, losing a contact lens is not an excuse.
> 
> Most people are smart though and aren't buying in to this dumb story. Now I am not saying this is a lie, I am saying this does not excuse his actions one bit.
> 
> P.S. I am not directing this to only people on this forum, I am directing it to all people I hear talking about Rampage.


Well said repped.


----------



## Grotty

MLS said:


> Kind of hard to drive and get away with only 3 tires.


Excellent- repped


----------



## RushFan

A weak analogy can be made with the OJ case. 
Page probably has no worries with his *criminal* case but a *civil* case may be a different story. He could get sued for plenty. 
I wonder how much money the victim believes her son was worth?


----------



## Drogo

wallysworld191 said:


> Im not going to stand up for rampage on this one, but miscarriages are very common, and can be caused by an array of things...and also because abortion is legal no action could be taken....
> 
> ps im prolife....


Miscarriages are relatively common (more common than most people think, especially in the first 16 weeks) so there is no reason to think there is any connection between the accident and this incident. 

This looks like a transparent cash grab and no thinking person could award damages here BUT I would have said no thinking person could award damages because someone spilled coffee on themselves or any number of other silly lawsuits that were successful so who knows.

I don't think the fact that abortion is legal would have any effect on the validity of the suit.


----------



## Drogo

He can't come up with better than a lost contact lens? That is just awful. Who is going to buy this? I've lost a contact many times and there is no way it would make me lose control of a car. 

Judging by his appearance in the pre crash interview and statements about not eating I'm still convinced we are ultimately going to hear a mental health condition come out (probably bi polar).


----------



## Ebc_Kyle

That's terrible news.


----------



## shatterproof

Slug said:


> How about the stress and shock of the accident left created a major chemical imbalance in her body that resulted in a miscarriage? It's surprising what things can win a trial.
> 
> Rampage has dug himself a very deep hole.


That is a theory which can not be proven. Wouldn't stand up, whatsoever, to the burden of proof in a criminal proceeding. Maybe a civil trial which has a lower threshold for the burden of proof.

In any event, it's a shame the baby was lost. Can't imagine living with that on my shoulders.


----------



## swpthleg

yeah bipolar is a diagnosis every celebrity psychiatrist seems to be making lately. It sounds a lot better than (and i'm not referencing Rampage here) "alcoholic," "coke freak" "hates her parents" or "dumb as a box of rocks."


----------



## Grotty

swpthleg said:


> yeah bipolar is a diagnosis every celebrity psychiatrist seems to be making lately. It sounds a lot better than (and i'm not referencing Rampage here) "alcoholic," "coke freak" "hates her parents" or "dumb as a box of rocks."


The little i know is that "Bi Polar" is actually a label which covers quite a few behaviour disorders such as schizophrenia, manic depressive etc 
Its quite likely that Jackson has suffered from a form of depression which appears not to been either medically or otherwise kept in check and this is quite possibly why Jackson has appeared to have had a breakdown.


----------



## swpthleg

I agree with shatterproof; and the couple should be ready for a lengthy civil proceeding if they want to get into Rampage's bank account.


----------



## Halebop

This is very bad news. The woman who miscarried has a doctor saying that she had enough fluid 3 days before the accident and then after the accident she has miscarried. What are people thinking will save Rampage in that situation in a criminal case?

Don't take my word for it or anyone's for that matter on an internet forum but here's the deal:
In cali, Felony hit and run is considered a dangerous felony. A person who kills someone during the commission of a dangerous felony can be tried under the felony murder rule. Like if you rob a bank with a buddy and your buddy shoots someone while you guys are robbing the bank, you can be tried for murder just because someone died while you are committing the felony. 
THATS REAL MURDER. Like for life, murder

If the prosecution doesn't want to go that route then there is involuntary manslaughter which carries a much lighter sentence but will get you a few years behind bars anyway. All invol manslaughter has to show is that while Rampage was acting recklessly, a person died because of his conduct even though he didn't intend for it to happen. 

Rampage's defense will have to find some evidence that something else caused the fetus's death, not the shock of getting sideswiped in a car or from injury sustained from the hit in the car. Not an easy day for Rampage. Not good news at all.


----------



## HexRei

RushFan said:


> A weak analogy can be made with the OJ case.
> Page probably has no worries with his *criminal* case but a *civil* case may be a different story. He could get sued for plenty.



What makes you think he has no worries with his criminal case? OJ's case was very different in that there was only circumstantial evidence against him- nothing that really proved OJ committed those murders or was even at the scene when it happened, and its hard to convict someone of murder based solely on circumstantial evidence. There are probably a dozen or more eyewitnesses in the Rampage case including the officers who arrested him, so they will not have that same problem. I know you called the analogy "weak", but to be honest I don't see anything analogous at all between their cases except that they are both black.


----------



## HexRei

Halebop said:


> In cali, Felony hit and run is considered a dangerous felony. A person who kills someone during the commission of a dangerous felony can be tried under the felony murder rule. Like if you rob a bank with a buddy and your buddy shoots someone while you guys are robbing the bank, you can be tried for murder just because someone died while you are committing the felony.
> THATS REAL MURDER. Like for life, murder
> 
> If the prosecution doesn't want to go that route then there is involuntary manslaughter which carries a much lighter sentence but will get you a few years behind bars anyway. All invol manslaughter has to show is that while Rampage was acting recklessly, a person died because of his conduct even though he didn't intend for it to happen.
> 
> Rampage's defense will have to find some evidence that something else caused the fetus's death, not the shock of getting sideswiped in a car or from injury sustained from the hit in the car. Not an easy day for Rampage. Not good news at all.


To my knowledge, no one in the US has ever yet been convicted of murder in the case of an unborn fetus. Unborn fetuses are not people and cannot be murdered in the eyes of the law, as far as I know anyway.


----------



## Charles Lee Ray

HexRei said:


> To my knowledge, no one in the US has ever yet been convicted of murder in the case of an unborn fetus. Unborn fetuses are not people and cannot be murdered in the eyes of the law, as far as I know anyway.



Scott Peterson was convicted of the murder of an unborn fetus.


----------



## HexRei

Grotty said:


> Well said repped.


Uh, his whole rant was based around "the contact lens doesn't excuse Rampage's actions". Uh, great rant- can someone please show me a single damn person here who claimed the contact lens excused Rampage's actions? Anyone? I know he says its not JUST aimed at people here, but I haven't seen ANYONE claim that Rampage should get off scot-free because he dropped his contact lens.

RVCA created a straw man and then tore it apart. That's rep-worthy? Geez, I can do that. 

"I'm tired of all the people saying Rampage should be able to drive however he wants! Rampage should have to drive on the street without crashing into others just like the rest of us, all these people saying he should be allowed to roll over peopl in his truck or drive up on the sidewalk are just nuthuggers (and that's the first time I've used that word, lolololol). Being a great fighter doesn't mean you get to ignore driving laws like everyone keeps saying!"

See? it's easy.


----------



## Hett

HexRei said:


> To my knowledge, no one in the US has ever yet been convicted of murder in the case of an unborn fetus. Unborn fetuses are not people and cannot be murdered in the eyes of the law, as far as I know anyway.


Wasn't Scott Peterson convicted of 2 murders?

Whoops, beaten to it


----------



## HexRei

Charles Lee Ray said:


> Scott Peterson was convicted of the murder of an unborn fetus.


oops, good point, forgot about that, although now that I remember it, I believe it was important because it was the only time such a conviction has ever happened. I still don't see Page getting a conviction for this though, as running into someone in traffic is a far cry from strangling a mother with an unborn baby a matter of days away from birth.


----------



## Halebop

Yes, in cali you can be charged with the murder of an unborn fetus.

Boring read but here's a little proof:
http://writ.news.findlaw.com/colb/20040128.html


----------



## HexRei

Halebop said:


> Yes, in cali you can be charged with the murder of an unborn fetus.
> 
> Boring read but here's a little proof:
> http://writ.news.findlaw.com/colb/20040128.html


But without being able to prove even intent to harm the mother, much less the fetus? Murder is one thing, but traffic accidents happen all the time, and people die in them, and no one is charged unless someone was already driving recklessly when it happened.

So was he driving recklessly at the time he hit this woman, or did this collision touch off his reckless driving spree? If the latter, I'm not sure we'd ever see him charged over the death of the fetus.


----------



## Jewbacca

HexRei said:


> Uh, his whole rant was based around "the contact lens doesn't excuse Rampage's actions". Uh, great rant- can someone please show me a single damn person here who claimed the contact lens excused Rampage's actions? Anyone? I know he says its not JUST aimed at people here, but I haven't seen ANYONE claim that Rampage should get off scot-free because he dropped his contact lens.
> 
> RVCA created a straw man and then tore it apart. That's rep-worthy? Geez, I can do that.
> 
> "I'm tired of all the people saying Rampage should be able to drive however he wants! Rampage should have to drive on the street without crashing into others just like the rest of us, all these people saying he should be allowed to roll over peopl in his truck or drive up on the sidewalk are just nuthuggers (and that's the first time I've used that word, lolololol). Being a great fighter doesn't mean you get to ignore driving laws like everyone keeps saying!"
> 
> See? it's easy.


Seriously what is your problem? You need to calm down. There was no reason to attack what I said because somebody repped it.

Yes, I have heard some people say he should get off free, and I heard some some they want him to get off with no consequences. And the reason I think he will get unfair treatment is because many celebrities do. Now will you calm down before you respond again?


----------



## Halebop

HexRei said:


> But without being able to prove even intent to harm the mother, much less the fetus? Murder is one thing, but traffic accidents happen all the time, and people die in them, and no one is charged unless someone was already driving recklessly when it happened.
> 
> So was he driving recklessly at the time he hit this woman, or did this collision touch off his reckless driving spree? If the latter, I'm not sure we'd ever see him charged over the death of the fetus.


The question of whether he was driving wrecklessly when he hit the pregnant woman would be an issue. Was she hit first, second, third? were the police chasing him when he did it? I don't have those facts but if she was the first car he hit and it touched everything else off then he would have a defense but if he was already in the chase he is f**ked. The question of when he became a wreckless driver would depend on eye witness accounts and evidence of what he left in his wake until the police chase began. Once he began evading police he has little defense.


----------



## HexRei

RVCA said:


> Yes, I have heard some people say he should get off free, and I heard some some they want him to get off with no consequences.


Calm down? You're the one neg repping over this, kid. You post shit like this:



> Seriously I feel for Rampage but I am starting to get annoyed with all of his nuthuggers (first time using this word ). It's like he's your guys' boyfriend or something. He's guilty, he has mental issues, losing a contact lens is not an excuse.
> 
> Most people are smart though and aren't buying in to this dumb story. Now I am not saying this is a lie, I am saying this does not excuse his actions one bit.


And then cry when I respond to it? Please dude, I know you're pretty new here, but you can fully expect a response like mine when you post crap like that. Sorry if it hurts you more that I responded to Grotty instead of you- I missed your post on the last page and only saw Grotty's quoting of it.


----------



## Jewbacca

HexRei said:


> Calm down? You're the one neg repping over this, kid. You post shit like this:
> 
> 
> 
> And then cry when I respond to it? Please dude, I know you're pretty new here, but you can fully expect a response like mine when you post crap like that. BTW, I only responded to Grotty's rep of you because I gave up bothering to respond to you directly several days ago. You post and run and up until now, haven't bothered to respond to any of my responses to your posts.


Of course I neg repped you, why wouldn't I? Half of your post was mocking my first one. 

And no I did not expect people on here to respond by mocking someone. Please link me to these threads where it happens so much.


----------



## joppp

WHY!?

Couldn't god just have let us Rampage fans be? WAS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK FOR!?


----------



## HexRei

RVCA said:


> Of course I neg repped you, why wouldn't I? Half of your post was mocking my first one.
> 
> And no I did not expect people on here to respond by mocking someone. Please link me to these threads where it happens so much.


I didn't mock you, I mocked your ridiculous post. You really should learn to distinguish the two, otherwise this internet thing is probably gonna be pretty difficult for you.


----------



## Jewbacca

HexRei said:


> I didn't mock you, I mocked your ridiculous post. You really should learn to distinguish the two, otherwise this internet thing is probably gonna be pretty difficult for you.


Mocking my post is mocking me in my opinion. I don't see why moderators haven't said anything to you, I got warned for doing what you are doing right now.

And no a moderator didn't up my green.


----------



## HexRei

RVCA said:


> Mocking my post is mocking me in my opinion.


Then maybe you shouldn't post. Because I guarantee you that when you post dumb stuff, you will have it pointed out to you.

In any case, you're the one who made it personal- all I did was field a strong argument against your post. Can't handle that? Maybe this isn't the board for you.



> I don't see why moderators haven't said anything to you, I got warned for doing what you are doing right now.


Oh FFS. Are you a junior moderator or something, been here all of three months now? Let the mods do their job, and you do yours.


----------



## HexRei

Halebop said:


> The question of whether he was driving wrecklessly when he hit the pregnant woman would be an issue. Was she hit first, second, third? were the police chasing him when he did it? I don't have those facts but if she was the first car he hit and it touched everything else off then he would have a defense but if he was already in the chase he is f**ked. The question of when he became a wreckless driver would depend on eye witness accounts and evidence of what he left in his wake until the police chase began. Once he began evading police he has little defense.


Good points and I agree, repped


----------



## MLS

HexRei said:


> I didn't mock you, I mocked your ridiculous post.


More or less the same thing.

Now just drop it.


----------



## Jewbacca

HexRei said:


> Then maybe you shouldn't post. Because I guarantee you that when you post dumb stuff, you will have it pointed out to you.
> 
> In any case, you're the one who made it personal- all I did was field a strong argument against your post. Can't handle that? Maybe this isn't the board for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh FFS. Are you a junior moderator or something, been here all of three months now? Let the mods do their job, and you do yours.


I don't care if people respond to my post and disagree with it. You took my whole post, a mocked it. Nobody does that but you.


> "I'm tired of all the people saying Rampage should be able to drive however he wants! Rampage should have to drive on the street without crashing into others just like the rest of us, all these people saying he should be allowed to roll over peopl in his truck or drive up on the sidewalk are just nuthuggers (and that's the first time I've used that word, lolololol). Being a great fighter doesn't mean you get to ignore driving laws like everyone keeps saying!"


I have not seen anyone do that on this forum but you. And no, you are not just responding to my post, you are attacking me and insulting me every chance you get.


----------



## HexRei

I'm pretty sure MLS just said for this matter to be dropped, are you planning on continuing to post? Cause I'm not. Feel free to get one more in if you want though.


----------



## Jewbacca

HexRei said:


> I'm pretty sure MLS just said for this matter to be dropped, are you planning on continuing to post? Cause I'm not. Feel free to get one more in if you want though.


Sorry for responding to your attacks towards me, I should never do that again.

P.S. I didn't see his post until now. We posted at the same time, and my post opened a new page.


----------



## HexRei

RVCA said:


> Sorry for responding to your attacks towards me, I should never do that again.


I think some of Stephen King's books suck, doesn't mean I think he sucks as person. Nowhere in this thread did I attack you personally. Now can we let it go?


----------



## Jewbacca

HexRei said:


> I think some of Stephen King's books suck, doesn't mean I think he sucks as person. Nowhere in this thread did I attack you personally. Now can we let it go?


You just brought it up again lol

I will let you get the last word in though because I know that's what you want


----------



## HexRei

RVCA said:


> You just brought it up again lol
> 
> I will let you get the last word in though because I know that's what you want


But didn't you get just get the last word...? Or maybe I did now.


----------



## MLS

I doubt he gets convicted for the death but I do think he will lose a civil suit if one is filed.


----------



## HexRei

MLS said:


> I doubt he gets convicted for the death but I do think he will lose a civil suit if one is filed.


Definitely. The burden of proof in a civil suit is much lower.


----------



## coldcall420

LMAO...you guys are hillarious.....:thumb02:


----------



## banhim

this case keeps getting better and better. I hope Rampage gets the death penalty.


----------



## Suvaco

banhim said:


> this case keeps getting better and better. I hope Rampage gets the death penalty.


What has he done that would warrant the death penalty?


----------



## _RIVAL_

banhim said:


> this case keeps getting better and better. I hope Rampage gets the death penalty.




Awsome first post.:thumbsup: "banhim" sounds fishy but okay.........


----------



## ean6789

This whole miscarriage thing holds no weight imo. The imbalance in fluids b4 and after is a regular occurence in pregnancy in which things can change within a day depending on eating. That aside a miscarriage late in the first trimester cannot be considered murder, manslaughter, or any variation of it. Those bringing up the Scott Peterson ruling fail to realize that his wife was late in the THIRD trimester in which legally they acknowledge it as a person. Abortion can be done up to 21 weeks which places this particular situation as nonexistent. 

The worst that will happen is they will guilt rampage into feeling responsible for supposedly taking the fetus' life(if u can really call it that) without any evidence. A civil case will insue for emotional trauma to the woman and really it is unlikely to be a success (even at the ridiculously low standards civil suits have nowadays) given that the women was already a high risk for a miscarriage given her age and it being early in the pregnancy.

So pretty much nothing will come of this except putting undeserved guilt on Quinton.


----------



## Pr0d1gy

Wow, I really thought Rampage was smarter than this. I guess Forrest really IS smarter than he is...lol


----------



## greenroom2000

ean6789 said:


> This whole miscarriage thing holds no weight imo. The imbalance in fluids b4 and after is a regular occurence in pregnancy in which things can change within a day depending on eating. That aside a miscarriage late in the first trimester cannot be considered murder, manslaughter, or any variation of it. Those bringing up the Scott Peterson ruling fail to realize that his wife was late in the THIRD trimester in which legally they acknowledge it as a person. Abortion can be done up to 21 weeks which places this particular situation as nonexistent.
> 
> The worst that will happen is they will guilt rampage into feeling responsible for supposedly taking the fetus' life(if u can really call it that) without any evidence. A civil case will insue for emotional trauma to the woman and really it is unlikely to be a success (even at the ridiculously low standards civil suits have nowadays) given that the women was already a high risk for a miscarriage given her age and it being early in the pregnancy.
> 
> So pretty much nothing will come of this except putting undeserved guilt on Quinton.


Umm he ran into a car and now a women has lost her unborn child. I think he deserves some of the guilt here.


----------



## steveo412

Yah the guy runs into a pregnant woman driving, and then she loses her baby. Do you think they are just going to straight ignore this come court time. There is a very good chance that the death of the fetus could have been caused from the crash. 

If it is proved that the baby died from that, Do you really think it is fair to not charge him for ending a babys life just because it was unborn?

I was a big Rampage fan but if its true I think he should go to jail for sure. I dont care, whats his story, dont put me away because people like watching me fight.


----------



## swpthleg

Whatever proceeding ends up taking place, I can't imagine that there will be any conviction to a possible charge of killing a fetus. As I said earlier in this thread and as other posters have also said, there are way too many variables that contribute to miscarriage, and the only way he might be penalized for that is in civil court.

Miscarriage is most common in the fist 8 weeks, very slightly less so in the first 12 weeks, slightly less common again in the first 16 weeks, and unusual after 20 weeks.


----------



## TheNegation

There won't be a specific charge, but it sure as hell isn't going to help Rampages chances.


----------



## Toxic

I think Rampage would lose or settle a civil suite just because he is the least emotional possible defendant he fights for a living, is rich and was running from the police, she would definalty get some money for this as really civil suites are half popularity contest anyhow.


----------



## ean6789

greenroom2000 said:


> Umm he ran into a car and now a women has lost her unborn child. I think he deserves some of the guilt here.


Dude you can't call it a child at 16 weeks, let alone 13 when Rampage slightly sideswipped the woman. That aside he can't be partially responsible, either he caused it or not. Taking into account the fact that the sideswipe was less damaging then being rearended, the woman was an oldy and already a high risk, and it happenning a full three weeks after the accident are all factors that independent of the sideswipe provide a much more sound case for her miscarriage then Rampage automatically being made the fall guy.



steveo412 said:


> Yah the guy runs into a pregnant woman driving, and then she loses her baby. Do you think they are just going to straight ignore this come court time. There is a very good chance that the death of the fetus could have been caused from the crash.
> 
> *If it is proved that the baby died from that, Do you really think it is fair to not charge him for ending a babys life just because it was unborn?*
> 
> I was a big Rampage fan but if its true I think he should go to jail for sure. I dont care, whats his story, dont put me away because people like watching me fight.


Yes, yes I do. You think I'm gonna mourn after every abortion done? No. Cuz unlike so many of you guys i know theyre not babies or children there fuckin embryos or fetuses for crying out loud. As for the first paragraph life is not a simple A to B type of thing especially given the unusual amount of time between the accident and the actual miscarriage. The court can't just charge someone under suspicion for maybe slightly killing someone let alone something thats not even considered alive in the first place. As stated before since this is a reckless driving charge the injuries sustained can be dealt with in civil suits but have no place in the criminal courts.

I'm sick of you guys going crazy over a damn sideswipe and claiming "Oh i was all over rampages cock but now that he slightly hit someone nah I fuckin hate the dude put him in jail forever"


----------



## coldcall420

The Legend said:


> I did and it is him, I don't know what to say.


everyone that contributed to this thread was great and deserve a good laugh....go back to page one and read this thread from beginning to end and you will laugh your ass off at the second bysecond unfolding of this event and all the speculation from a television commercial to getting caught up in a sting, hillarious, but it only could be if you read it after knowing what happened.....anyways thanks for the laugh guysraise01:


----------



## ean6789

coldcall420 said:


> everyone that contributed to this thread was great and deserve a good laugh....go back to page one and read this thread from beginning to end and you will laugh your ass off at the second bysecond unfolding of this event and all the speculation from a television commercial to getting caught up in a sting, hillarious, but it only could be if you read it after knowing what happened.....anyways thanks for the laugh guysraise01:


Haha ya I remember when this shit first started going down everyone was getting pissed off at the TS then when the pictures disappeared they were calling out TMZ on copyright infringement lol. Some funny shit thats for sure :thumb02:


----------



## pauly_j

Rampage via monster truck abortion.


----------



## Ape City

Now where did I leave that 10 foot pole...


----------



## greenroom2000

ean6789 said:


> Dude you can't call it a child at 16 weeks, let alone 13 when Rampage slightly sideswipped the woman. That aside he can't be partially responsible, either he caused it or not. Taking into account the fact that the sideswipe was less damaging then being rearended, the woman was an oldy and already a high risk, and it happenning a full three weeks after the accident are all factors that independent of the sideswipe provide a much more sound case for her miscarriage then Rampage automatically being made the fall guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes I do. You think I'm gonna mourn after every abortion done? No. Cuz unlike so many of you guys i know theyre not babies or children there fuckin embryos or fetuses for crying out loud. As for the first paragraph life is not a simple A to B type of thing especially given the unusual amount of time between the accident and the actual miscarriage. The court can't just charge someone under suspicion for maybe slightly killing someone let alone something thats not even considered alive in the first place. As stated before since this is a reckless driving charge the injuries sustained can be dealt with in civil suits but have no place in the criminal courts.
> 
> I'm sick of you guys going crazy over a damn sideswipe and claiming "Oh i was all over rampages cock but now that he slightly hit someone nah I fuckin hate the dude put him in jail forever"


Maybe I lookk at this differently than you because I have lost a child before they made it to term. Try telling me that my kid was just an embroyo and not a "real" person. You are a tool. Rampage bropke the law and he hit a women who later miscarried. maybe she was going to miscarry anyway but YOU certainly do not know that for a fact. I love the way people have blind allegiance to their heroes even when they are clearly wrong.


----------



## coldcall420

greenroom2000 said:


> Maybe I lookk at this differently than you because I have lost a child before they made it to term. Try telling me that my kid was just an embroyo and not a "real" person. You are a tool. Rampage bropke the law and he hit a women who later miscarried. maybe she was going to miscarry anyway but YOU certainly do not know that for a fact. I love the way people have blind allegiance to their heroes even when they are clearly wrong.


i agree....sorry you lost a child......


----------



## NGen2010

ean6789 said:


> Yes, yes I do. You think I'm gonna mourn after every abortion done? No. Cuz unlike so many of you guys i know theyre not babies or children there fuckin embryos or fetuses for crying out loud. As for the first paragraph life is not a simple A to B type of thing especially given the unusual amount of time between the accident and the actual miscarriage. The court can't just charge someone under suspicion for maybe slightly killing someone let alone something thats not even considered alive in the first place. As stated before since this is a reckless driving charge the injuries sustained can be dealt with in civil suits but have no place in the criminal courts.
> 
> I'm sick of you guys going crazy over a damn sideswipe and claiming "Oh i was all over rampages cock but now that he slightly hit someone nah I fuckin hate the dude put him in jail forever"


sad you think this way. this wasn't an abortion; they wanted the kid. The entire incident is unfortunate for all parties involved and hearing stupidity like this does not help anyone. Your thought process seems to show you have already taking one too many shots to the head. 

Not sure if people are hating Rampage on here (i have not read every post) but Rampage did at least one hit and run and ran from the cops - didn't he? Now an unborn child is dead - maybe caused by the "sideswipe" and maybe not; but the experts shuold be able to determine what impact the accident had on her losing the baby. If she started to lose fluids right after the accident, then not good for Rampage. If her Dr's say her pregnancy was normal and healthy prior to the accident and worse after: again not good for Rampage. And for this he should pay just like anyone else.


----------



## MLS

NGen2010 said:


> Now an unborn child is dead - maybe caused by the "sideswipe" and maybe not; but the experts shuold be able to determine what impact the accident had on her losing the baby. If she started to lose fluids right after the accident, then not good for Rampage. If her Dr's say her pregnancy was normal and healthy prior to the accident and worse after: again not good for Rampage. And for this he should pay just like anyone else.


The likelihood of Rampage being found guilty in a criminal case because of the death is very slim. My guess is charges won't even be filed but he will be hit with a civil case which he will either settle out of court or be found guilty of.


----------



## wallysworld191

ean6789 said:


> Dude you can't call it a child at 16 weeks, let alone 13 when Rampage slightly sideswipped the woman. That aside he can't be partially responsible, either he caused it or not. Taking into account the fact that the sideswipe was less damaging then being rearended, the woman was an oldy and already a high risk, and it happenning a full three weeks after the accident are all factors that independent of the sideswipe provide a much more sound case for her miscarriage then Rampage automatically being made the fall guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, yes I do. You think I'm gonna mourn after every abortion done? No. Cuz unlike so many of you guys i know theyre not babies or children there fuckin embryos or fetuses for crying out loud. As for the first paragraph life is not a simple A to B type of thing especially given the unusual amount of time between the accident and the actual miscarriage. The court can't just charge someone under suspicion for maybe slightly killing someone let alone something thats not even considered alive in the first place. As stated before since this is a reckless driving charge the injuries sustained can be dealt with in civil suits but have no place in the criminal courts.
> 
> I'm sick of you guys going crazy over a damn sideswipe and claiming "Oh i was all over rampages cock but now that he slightly hit someone nah I fuckin hate the dude put him in jail forever"


your right and wrong at the same time...but you make a good point.

but clearly because of the laws around abortion the whole miscarriage incident couldnt be counted as killing a baby...


----------



## steveo412

Comparing a normal routine planned abortion to a guy slamming into you on a hit and run high speed chase causing a woman to have a miscarriage is a lot different. Just for comparing the two you sound like a complete retard


----------



## ean6789

greenroom2000 said:


> Maybe I lookk at this differently than you because I have lost a child before they made it to term. Try telling me that my kid was just an embroyo and not a "real" person. You are a tool. Rampage bropke the law and he hit a women who later miscarried. maybe she was going to miscarry anyway but YOU certainly do not know that for a fact. I love the way people have blind allegiance to their heroes even when they are clearly wrong.


Nah i definitely see where ur coming from cuz couples will take a miscarriage hard i understand that hence i said that they could claim emotional trauma no need for calling me a tool. But just cuz the couple manifests it as a life does not make it one, it is simply an attachement by the parents. I'm addressing the criminal aspect of it and telling it how it is so sorry if im not taking ur personal stance on it. 



NGen2010 said:


> sad you think this way. this wasn't an abortion; they wanted the kid. The entire incident is unfortunate for all parties involved and hearing stupidity like this does not help anyone. Your thought process seems to show you have already taking one too many shots to the head.
> 
> Not sure if people are hating Rampage on here (i have not read every post) but Rampage did at least one hit and run and ran from the cops - didn't he? Now an unborn child is dead - maybe caused by the "sideswipe" and maybe not; but the experts shuold be able to determine what impact the accident had on her losing the baby. If she started to lose fluids right after the accident, then not good for Rampage. If her Dr's say her pregnancy was normal and healthy prior to the accident and worse after: again not good for Rampage. And for this he should pay just like anyone else.


Maybe you should in fact go back and read some posts cuz if you had you wouldnt be making points i've already addressed. Ya cool they wanted the kid, so the **** what. That has no implications on the legal proceedings. Its not like if they didnt want it they'd be super duper happy. Back to ur posts fluids fluctuate daily depending on diet so that does not hold up. Just cuz the woman had a miscarriage does not automatically make rampage the cause of it. As ive said the women was fairly old to have a baby and it was rather early in the pregnancy; both very solid reasons she was a high risk for a miscarriage. If it was that alone then ok you slandering me would have some substance but add to it that it happened nearly a month after the fact then ur argument loses credibility considerably. Had the sideswipe caused the miscarriage it would have happened within the week not a full three weeks later.


steveo412 said:


> Comparing a normal routine planned abortion to a guy slamming into you on a hit and run high speed chase causing a woman to have a miscarriage is a lot different. Just for comparing the two you sound like a complete retard


Again another ignorant poster. Try reading the context in which it is put. Mentioning abortion is more akin to the fact that it is not a kid, child, what have you and that older "kids" have been legally "killed" (tho im not sure how u kill something thats not living, sounds a little like Shamrock) by abortion. Abortion is quite relevant to the situation because it establishes that legally any fetus under 21 weeks cannot be considered alive therefore this fetus was not alive and rampage cannot be criminally charged.

More importantly to you three posters and some others out there maybe instead of taking it personally that i offended you or held no concern for ur baby try actually addressing the points and telling me y i'm wrong. It just happens that the law sides with me on this case and a oversimplification of "Rampage hit her, She miscarried. Guilty!" holds no weight. So suck on that biatches!!!! :thumb02:


----------



## NGen2010

MLS said:


> The likelihood of Rampage being found guilty in a criminal case because of the death is very slim. My guess is charges won't even be filed but he will be hit with a civil case which he will either settle out of court or be found guilty of.


Agree 100%. I believe a civil suite is coming for sure.


----------



## NGen2010

ean6789 said:


> Maybe you should in fact go back and read some posts cuz if you had you wouldnt be making points i've already addressed. Ya cool they wanted the kid, so the **** what. That has no implications on the legal proceedings. Its not like if they didnt want it they'd be super duper happy. Back to ur posts fluids fluctuate daily depending on diet so that does not hold up. Just cuz the woman had a miscarriage does not automatically make rampage the cause of it.


You're killing me. If there is evidence showing the the car accident did in fact cause the miscarriage, then yes Rampage COULD be held liable. I did not say Rampage is GUILTY of anything - I said the entire situation sucks for all involved and AGAIN if evidence shows the wreck influnced a miscarrage, Rampage could be in a world of [email protected]#t.



> As ive said the women was fairly old to have a baby and it was rather early in the pregnancy; both very solid reasons she was a high risk for a miscarriage. If it was that alone then ok you slandering me would have some substance but add to it that it happened nearly a month after the fact then ur argument loses credibility considerably.


Fairly old? The lady was 38 and in good health. Do you think this is 1908 and the risks are as high now as 100 years ago in having a child? Not sure you would find many, if any Dr's, stating 38 is failry old to have a kid. 48 maybe but 38 is nothing. Damn...



> Had the sideswipe caused the miscarriage it would have happened within the week not a full three weeks later.


 You a Dr, a Ms Cleo or just too stupid to understand medical conditions. Are you saying every miscarriage caused by every car accident happened within a week? Damn, wake up man. Go to class, read a book... anything.

I am a fan of Rampage and hope the best for him. I was just trying to poke a few holes in your position, which to me sounds off.


----------



## MLS

This goes to everyone, stop the name calling.


----------



## wallysworld191

he ment old to be having a baby...i didnt see that part until just now but uh yeah 38 year olds having kids is fairly rare and the odds of a miscarriage would be extremely high. theres really no way to prove the side swipe did anything too. 

and comparing abortion and this isnt stupid at all because what it comes down to is according to the law does the baby count as a living person or not...abortion is legal cause the law said it doesnt.

ps...abortion is still wrong....


----------



## ean6789

NGen2010 said:


> You're killing me. If there is evidence showing the the car accident did in fact cause the miscarriage, then yes Rampage COULD be held liable. I did not say Rampage is GUILTY of anything - I said the entire situation sucks for all involved and AGAIN if evidence shows the wreck influnced a miscarrage, Rampage could be in a world of [email protected]#t.


Sure but there is little in the way of evidence that can be found that will prove Rampage caused it yet several ways to disprove the notion...like god haha. Even if he is found to have caused it the point is moot, there are no criminal ramifications if he did.




> Fairly old? The lady was 38 and in good health. Do you think this is 1908 and the risks are as high now as 100 years ago in having a child? Not sure you would find many, if any Dr's, stating 38 is failry old to have a kid. 48 maybe but 38 is nothing. Damn...


What i'm getting at there is after the age of 35 a woman's likelyhood to miscarriage increases exponentially, any medical journal will concur.



> You a Dr, a Ms Cleo or just too stupid to understand medical conditions. Are you saying every miscarriage caused by every car accident happened within a week? Damn, wake up man. Go to class, read a book... anything.
> 
> I am a fan of Rampage and hope the best for him. I was just trying to poke a few holes in your position, which to me sounds off.


What im saying is the sideswipe that supposedly caused it was weak sauce and given the extraneous factors at hand there is more to support the argument that the miscarriage was independant of the accident. Furthermore im not acting in absolutes here, i'm pointing out that the majority of miscarriages that happen from foreign intervention happen within the week and that the numbers don't add up when it comes to this particular accident. Of course there are always exceptions to the rule but i'm trying to be realistic and not reach for rare obscurities. 

Neways at least you tried to counter me. Others have failed to do even that :thumb02:


----------



## swpthleg

I just want to put it out there that in clinical terms, 35 is considered "old" to be having a baby in that there's far more prenatal testing involved and each year after that increases the high-risk assessment of the pregnancy. For some reason after 35 there is a marked jump in high-risk pregnancies, risks of miscarriage or various birth defects, etc. etc. it becomes a much different proposition than someone pregnant at 25.


----------



## ean6789

swpthleg said:


> I just want to put it out there that in clinical terms, 35 is considered "old" to be having a baby in that there's far more prenatal testing involved and each year after that increases the high-risk assessment of the pregnancy. For some reason after 35 there is a marked jump in high-risk pregnancies, risks of miscarriage or various birth defects, etc. etc. it becomes a much different proposition than someone pregnant at 25.


Exactly what ive been trying to say but ppl wanna take a personal stance on the whole thing instead of looking at the facts +rep


----------



## greenroom2000

yeah, the older you get the more at risk you are, Ean6789 sorry for the tool comment. However getting in car crash when pregnant may be a much greater risk than ones age.


----------



## JuggNuttz

MLS said:


> This goes to everyone, stop the name calling.


Doo-Doo head!



did i cross a line?


----------



## ean6789

greenroom2000 said:


> yeah, the older you get the more at risk you are, Ean6789 sorry for the tool comment. However getting in car crash when pregnant may be a much greater risk than ones age.


No worries at least you apologized (makes me think of Jesse Jackson in South Park haha). Ya in the moment a crash will have more of an impact but as time progresses the hereditary issues play an equal if not more important role in how things play out.


----------



## SimplyNate

What the hell. When did Rampage get arrested? This is my first time hearing it.


----------

